# Hawaii COVID Testing



## neurosx1983

Just wanted to start a thread dedicated to those of us that are confused about COVID testing prior to landing in Hawaii to avoid quarantine after October 15. Obviously things can change rapidly and, personally, who knows how things will be around Christmas-time this year.

Assuming things are the same, though, it seems like the best option that I'm seeing is for those flying out of SFO where United is providing rapid tests (for a hefty price)

We are booked on a straight flight out of NYC- The thing that is confusing for us is to find out which tests Hawaii will recognize. It would be terrible to land there after an 11 hour flight to find out the test we took in the NYC area wasn't recognized.  

As a United flyer I'm hoping that United sets up a similar facility in Newark to administer the test


----------



## BlueRibbon

The only thing they've mentioned for sure is that they're partnering with CVS and Kaiser to provide the tests. Of course, since Oct 15 is still a couple of weeks away, they really don't need to roll out details until maybe 5-7 days before. Given how they've done things up until now, I wouldn't expect details to come sooner than the last minute. <Sheesh...I sound like such a downer, but don't mean to!>


----------



## neurosx1983

The CVS/Kaiser program will not cover kids under 12 apparently


----------



## corgi_monster

The best place to keep up with testing policies is gohawaii.com

Hawaii's Dept. of Transportation site has some info as well:  https://hidot.hawaii.gov/coronavirus/

For breaking news on testing policies, check staradvertiser.com hnn.com kitv.com khon.com or civilbeat.com 

The mail in test that United is offering will not be accepted by Hawaii.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Hawaiian Airlines is offering a 36 hour turnaround drive thru Covid test, as well as a pricier day of test, in Los Angeles to all of its passengers.


----------



## BlueRibbon

Paul Stupin said:


> Hawaiian Airlines is offering a 36 hour turnaround drive thru Covid test, as well as a pricier day of test, in Los Angeles to all of its passengers.



Dang, when I moved my flight, I was able to grab Long Beach(much easier to fly in/out of), but now see that the testing sites will be "nearby" the airports. I'm sure it should work out fine.


----------



## Paul Stupin

BlueRibbon said:


> Dang, when I moved my flight, I was able to grab Long Beach(much easier to fly in/out of), but now see that the testing sites will be "nearby" the airports. I'm sure it should work out fine.


Are you flying out of SoCal? If not, maybe a better idea to get the test at your point of origin. But I agree that it will work out fine! Am sure we’ll have a bunch of options as Hawai’i looks to jumpstart tourism.


----------



## CodyBoy

Hoping people will report starting Oct. 15th their personal experiences, we go November 5th, but Aulani isnt opening till the 1st. So hope it opens on time, since i will be tested on the 2nd.


----------



## BlueRibbon

Paul Stupin said:


> Are you flying out of SoCal? If not, maybe a better idea to get the test at your point of origin. But I agree that it will work out fine! Am sure we’ll have a bunch of options as Hawai’i looks to jumpstart tourism.


 Sure am. I'm about 10 minutes away from Disneyland so LAX, Long Beach, and John Wayne are all options. It's just A LOT easier to fly out of LB or OC.


----------



## VandVsmama

FYI - the CVS Pharmacy option isn't available to children under age 12.


----------



## corgi_monster

Here's a little more info on CVS testing:  https://www.staradvertiser.com/2020...flight-test-registration-will-be-online-soon/

In a nutshell, it'll cost $139/test, take 2-3 days for results, and you'll have to schedule an appointment via the website.


----------



## aoconnor

The guidance says only that the test must be a NAAT test (aka a PCR test) that's done by a CLIA certified lab. There are lots of places that you can get a test like that whether it be an urgent care, hospital, government test site, etc. Just ask to make sure it's a PCR test and that the lab is CLIA certified (95% chance it would be).

As for the turnaround time-- it certianly varies by region. I'm in NYC and it's fast here. I have friends that went to Costa Rica last week and got 3 different tests to make sure they had one come back within 72 hours. One place they got the results back in 8 hours, and the other two were the next day. All of those were PCR tests from CLIA labs and all but one was free.


----------



## JollyHoliday25

OAK is offering free COVID testing through CityHealth, I’d link but I don’t have it handy.


----------



## jkips

JollyHoliday25 said:


> OAK is offering free COVID testing through CityHealth, I’d link but I don’t have it handy.


Here’s the link for the Oakland airport testing for those of you in the Bay Area:

https://www.oaklandairport.com/oakl...apid-result-covid-19-airport-testing-program/


----------



## SleepyWhale77

jkips said:


> Here’s the link for the Oakland airport testing for those of you in the Bay Area:


Yay thanks, I hope it’s not too delayed if it’s a popular/free option.


----------



## Disney_Fan_01

AA plans for pretesting for North Texas. This is relevant to us as well as others who may have connection from Dallas.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nb...de-covid-19-tests-at-dfw-airport/2453484/?amp


----------



## CodyBoy

Disney_Fan_01 said:


> AA plans for pretesting for North Texas. This is relevant to us as well as others who may have connection from Dallas.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nb...de-covid-19-tests-at-dfw-airport/2453484/?amp


i am assuming this will "pass" for the right type of test needed? since it is a rapid test, that worries me.


----------



## CodyBoy

I guess I thought the new announcement was a definite plan then I found this:
https://www.khon2.com/coronavirus/h...debate-continues-decision-expected-this-week/I am not sure what is going to happen now! I hope we know soon! My trip is for the first full week of November.


----------



## CodyBoy

QUESTION regarding the TIME of testing: I believe it must be 72 hours from the TIME I LAND??? IF I am coming from the DFW airport, non stop, then I need to take my time zone into consideration? I need to test based on HAWAII TIME? is this correct? if so, we land at 345 pm , but in DFW that is 745 PM meaning i cant test till the "next" day and might not have my results in time (says 2-3 days) and we leave on a friday.  

Does anyone know if they will still allow is to rent a car if the results are not in??


----------



## aoconnor

CodyBoy said:


> QUESTION regarding the TIME of testing: I believe it must be 72 hours from the TIME I LAND??? IF I am coming from the DFW airport, non stop, then I need to take my time zone into consideration? I need to test based on HAWAII TIME? is this correct? if so, we land at 345 pm , but in DFW that is 745 PM meaning i cant test till the "next" day and might not have my results in time (says 2-3 days) and we leave on a friday.
> 
> Does anyone know if they will still allow is to rent a car if the results are not in??



It's within 72 hours from *departure *on your last leg (if you had a connection). Say your flight left at 2pm on Friday, you'd need to get tested after 2pm on Tuesday or later.


----------



## CodyBoy

Oh so if it’s non stop form DFW then it’s from the time my flight takes off? I totally misunderstood—thank you!!


----------



## CodyBoy

I saw this where you can only test at the partners of Hawaii now: 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.kh...-about-states-pre-travel-testing-program/amp/


----------



## BlueRibbon

I saw that yesterday too. Makes sense due to the requirements on the test that Hawaii is demanding. You'd hate to take a test only to find out that it's just a tiny bit different than Hawaii's standards.  

Surely we'll be finding out more and more as the 15th approaches. For my upcoming trip in November, I thought that I'd go through CVS since there are a ton of them everywhere, but I haven't heard a peep as to how they're running the Hawaii test. We're flying out on Hawaiian and they've partnered with Vault Health for an easy take at home test, where you Zoom call a lab supervisor and they watch you take the test. I'm thinking that's the way we'll go.


----------



## CodyBoy

so it's on the CVS site now, it's $139 per test. It states it is a 2-3 day turn around or longer. For us we might be on the plane by the time the test comes back, will not have it in time to put into the Hawaii health online form that really wants it 24 hours before you leave??   Wonder what issues that might cause.


----------



## tidefan

BlueRibbon said:


> I saw that yesterday too. Makes sense due to the requirements on the test that Hawaii is demanding. You'd hate to take a test only to find out that it's just a tiny bit different than Hawaii's standards.
> 
> Surely we'll be finding out more and more as the 15th approaches. For my upcoming trip in November, I thought that I'd go through CVS since there are a ton of them everywhere, but I haven't heard a peep as to how they're running the Hawaii test. We're flying out on Hawaiian and they've partnered with Vault Health for an easy take at home test, where you Zoom call a lab supervisor and they watch you take the test. I'm thinking that's the way we'll go.


In looking at the Vault Health test, I think that is what we will do as well (though we don't go until March, there may be more options by then...).  My DW had a sinus surgery go bad some years ago that caused a CSF (Cerebrospinal Fluid) leak through a crack in the skull base.  I have seen an instance of the nasal swab that also caused that in a person , so she has been fearful of the swab.  Because Vault is the saliva test, it may be a lifesaver in this situation.


----------



## flair4gold

neurosx1983 said:


> Just wanted to start a thread dedicated to those of us that are confused about COVID testing prior to landing in Hawaii to avoid quarantine after October 15. Obviously things can change rapidly and, personally, who knows how things will be around Christmas-time this year.
> 
> Assuming things are the same, though, it seems like the best option that I'm seeing is for those flying out of SFO where United is providing rapid tests (for a hefty price)
> 
> We are booked on a straight flight out of NYC- The thing that is confusing for us is to find out which tests Hawaii will recognize. It would be terrible to land there after an 11 hour flight to find out the test we took in the NYC area wasn't recognized.
> 
> As a United flyer I'm hoping that United sets up a similar facility in Newark to administer the test


Here in Seattle we are getting rapid tests at $150 each 48 hours before we fly to Oahu.    We've done it twice before when we flew to Alaska and Massachusetts..it was no big deal.


----------



## CodyBoy

HAS ANYONE FILLED OUT THE ONLINE HEALTH FORMS? 
It needs your "hotel" info but we are staying one night at the Hyatt, and the rest at Aulani, so do you just list your first hotel? there was not a place to put another location. you would think they would have more in case.


----------



## BlueRibbon

I filled them out, and we're staying at Aulani the entire trip and just put that. We did end up leaving the room number empty though.
What you could do is put Hyatt/Aulani and see what they say...

As far as the testing, I was thinking of doing the Hawaiian Air take at home test through Vault for $150, but I see on their website that they're going to offer $90 tests at LAX and SFO. Since we're about 30 min away from LAX, we'll head over there. For the 7 of us $300 is worth the drive 3 days before...


----------



## DRussell83

BlueRibbon said:


> I filled them out, and we're staying at Aulani the entire trip and just put that. We did end up leaving the room number empty though.
> What you could do is put Hyatt/Aulani and see what they say...
> 
> As far as the testing, I was thinking of doing the Hawaiian Air take at home test through Vault for $150, but I see on their website that they're going to offer $90 tests at LAX and SFO. Since we're about 30 min away from LAX, we'll head over there. For the 7 of us $300 is worth the drive 3 days before...


We are also hoping to go to the LAX one as well - we are in Orange County flying out of San Diego, assuming this is for all Hawaiian Air passengers - they haven't really updated their site recently so we will see.


----------



## CodyBoy

Did y’all see this: from an article today:

And city officials on Oahu say they are working on plans for a post-arrival test that would be administered to anyone who did not take a test prior to their departure and would otherwise have to quarantine upon landing.

here’s the link
https://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/2020/...nw9hnUQPay5O9PVbZN8KvW_RaSdyIuHkTIVukguONA1yc


----------



## tgropp

Just curious on how this will work with Canadians travelling to Hawaii. Hopefully they recognize our test results


----------



## FinnFogg

tgropp said:


> Just curious on how this will work with Canadians travelling to Hawaii. Hopefully they recognize our test results


We have been actively watching for that as well. I think the focus in Hawaii to date has been on setting up the ‘trusted partner’ testing relationships in the US, but I have seen reference in the odd news article re discussions that Hawaii is having with non-US jurisdictions (although nothing concrete). My hope (perhaps wishful thinking) is that both Air Canada and Westjet become ‘trusted partners’ and springboard off of the testing pilots that they already have underway at YYZ and that are ramping up at YVR to provide a testing alternative to Canadian passengers en route to Hawaii.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

We are planning to use the free testing facility at the Oakland airport--so nice that they are doing this. I'm assuming the rapid one they are offering will work, but I wish they would explicitly say this on the website. But I'm assuming they wouldn't offer it if it didn't.


----------



## neurosx1983

Hoping a facility opens up at an east coast/NYC area airport! Some people on the ABD forum talked about COVID consultants...any luck with them for Hawaii?


----------



## jodistrock

CodyBoy said:


> I saw this where you can only test at the partners of Hawaii now:
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.kh...-about-states-pre-travel-testing-program/amp/



Thanks for that info! I am so glad I looked here!

It specifically states that the test needs to be done 72 hours prior to the last airport/leg of your trip time Time zone needs to be considered. So, I leave Dallas at 8 am Saturday 12/12/20 (an hour earlier than my time zone) so I will need to get my test done at 9 am (my time) on 12/9/20!

"The test will need to be taken no more than 72 hours before your flight departure time. *If you have a multi-city flight itinerary, the departure time is from the last city you leave before arriving at a Hawai‘i airport* (e.g. if your travel is from Chicago to Seattle to Honolulu, the departure time to look at is your flight from Seattle)." 
https://hawaiicovid19.com/travel/getting-to-hawaii/


----------



## braysmommy

jodistrock said:


> Thanks for that info! I am so glad I looked here!
> 
> It specifically states that the test needs to be done 72 hours prior to the last airport/leg of your trip time Time zone needs to be considered. So, I leave Dallas at 8 am Saturday 12/12/20 (an hour earlier than my time zone) so I will need to get my test done at 9 am (my time) on 12/9/20!
> 
> "The test will need to be taken no more than 72 hours before your flight departure time. *If you have a multi-city flight itinerary, the departure time is from the last city you leave before arriving at a Hawai‘i airport* (e.g. if your travel is from Chicago to Seattle to Honolulu, the departure time to look at is your flight from Seattle)."
> https://hawaiicovid19.com/travel/getting-to-hawaii/



There is a lot of good info on testing on Hawaii trip advisor forum too.


----------



## Paul Stupin

jodistrock said:


> Thanks for that info! I am so glad I looked here!
> 
> It specifically states that the test needs to be done 72 hours prior to the last airport/leg of your trip time Time zone needs to be considered. So, I leave Dallas at 8 am Saturday 12/12/20 (an hour earlier than my time zone) so I will need to get my test done at 9 am (my time) on 12/9/20!
> 
> "The test will need to be taken no more than 72 hours before your flight departure time. *If you have a multi-city flight itinerary, the departure time is from the last city you leave before arriving at a Hawai‘i airport* (e.g. if your travel is from Chicago to Seattle to Honolulu, the departure time to look at is your flight from Seattle)."
> https://hawaiicovid19.com/travel/getting-to-hawaii/


You don’t have to get it done exactly at 9:00 AM. Any time after 9:00 AM on 12/9 would work as well, providing you’re confidant you’ll get the results in time.


----------



## neurosx1983

Do we know what the policy is for interisland travel? For example, If my ultimate destination is the big island. I start in Newark, fly to honolulu (with my negative COVID test), fly from HNL to Kona and get a secondary COVID test there because the Big Island requires it. Now, when we leave Kona and fly to HNL before flying back to Newark, what happens with testing then?

There are just SO many questions and I feel info is vague still. We have reservations at Four Seasons on the Big Island as well as Aulani, and as much as I would love to go there this December, Its looking like the hassle might not be worth it and we'll do plan B at WDW instead...


----------



## Disney_Fan_01

neurosx1983 said:


> Do we know what the policy is for interisland travel? For example, If my ultimate destination is the big island. I start in Newark, fly to honolulu (with my negative COVID test), fly from HNL to Kona and get a secondary COVID test there because the Big Island requires it. Now, when we leave Kona and fly to HNL before flying back to Newark, what happens with testing then?
> 
> There are just SO many questions and I feel info is vague still. We have reservations at Four Seasons on the Big Island as well as Aulani, and as much as I would love to go there this December, Its looking like the hassle might not be worth it and we'll do plan B at WDW instead...


We had multi island trip planned this dec as well. We cancelled our trip to Maui and readjusted our flights. Multi island trip does not sound logistically possible under the current climate; hence, we are sticking to one. Also, everything we currently have booked including excursions is cancellable. We thought there were too many variables to consider a multi-island trip and did not want to get affected if one of the mayors comes up with a last minute change.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Hi folks I saw this story in the local news, this is a couple who says they and a few others on their plane were turned around in Hawaii because they didn't use an approved Hawaii vendor (even getting a QR code from Hawaii and thinking they were fine.)

I don't mean to alarm anyone,  but if extra caution before departure and double checking can spare you grief I am glad to share it.

https://kutv.com/news/local/utah-fa...ut-negative-covid-19-results-wont-be-accepted
Good travels to everyone.


----------



## jodistrock

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Hi folks I saw this story in the local news, this is a couple who says they and a few others on their plane were turned around in Hawaii because they didn't use an approved Hawaii vendor (even getting a QR code from Hawaii and thinking they were fine.)
> 
> I don't mean to alarm anyone,  but if extra caution before departure and double checking can spare you grief I am glad to share it.
> 
> https://kutv.com/news/local/utah-fa...ut-negative-covid-19-results-wont-be-accepted
> Good travels to everyone.





CodyBoy said:


> I saw this where you can only test at the partners of Hawaii now:
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.kh...-about-states-pre-travel-testing-program/amp/



That is why you should look at this link @CodyBoy posted! I know where & when I need to go now! Thanks @CodyBoy!


----------



## BlueRibbon

What a tough story. But if you want to go, don't listen to anyone or anything except for the Hawaii Safe Travels site.


----------



## StayAwake

It would be very helpful if people would be willing to share their testing experiences with the different trusted partners. I am trying to figure out what my best option is, or if I should try multiple companies, to ensure I get the results back in time.  For example, I could use CVS, but they will only schedule an appointment 2 days in advance, and then they say it will take 3 days to get results.  That makes me nervous because I know I can't rent a car if my test results aren't back yet.

On the other hand, there is a Walgreens not too far away from me that does the rapid 1 day test, however it's not clear from their site that you can get that test if it's for travel, or if appointments are being reserved for those with symptoms.

I'm not going til December, so there's a bit of time to see how it's going for folks before I leave, if people are willing to share.


----------



## DRussell83

I am also getting a little nervous about which route to go in regards to testing - we leave on 11/24 (tuesday) in the morning so we would need to test Saturday am (?).  I'm really hoping Hawaiian airlines opens up their drive thru by LAX, I am willing to pay the $90 for results in 36 hours (we are in orange county flying out of San Diego on Hawaiian)  anxious to see what everyone else decides to do!


----------



## BlueRibbon

We're leaving on the 12th out of LAX to HNL, and was also hoping to use the Hawaiian drive thru option. The one up at SFO just appeared one day without any advance notice, so we went ahead and ordered the $150 Vault test. Ordered it on Sunday and it arrived today(Tuesday) in the morning. 

I'll still be freaked out however, until the samples reach the lab. So many things can go wrong!!


----------



## DRussell83

BlueRibbon said:


> We're leaving on the 12th out of LAX to HNL, and was also hoping to use the Hawaiian drive thru option. The one up at SFO just appeared one day without any advance notice, so we went ahead and ordered the $150 Vault test. Ordered it on Sunday and it arrived today(Tuesday) in the morning.
> 
> I'll still be freaked out however, until the samples reach the lab. So many things can go wrong!!


interesting...not sure I want to shell out $300 for my husband and I justtttttt yet - but please report back if you can!


----------



## braysmommy

StayAwake said:


> It would be very helpful if people would be willing to share their testing experiences with the different trusted partners. I am trying to figure out what my best option is, or if I should try multiple companies, to ensure I get the results back in time.  For example, I could use CVS, but they will only schedule an appointment 2 days in advance, and then they say it will take 3 days to get results.  That makes me nervous because I know I can't rent a car if my test results aren't back yet.
> 
> On the other hand, there is a Walgreens not too far away from me that does the rapid 1 day test, however it's not clear from their site that you can get that test if it's for travel, or if appointments are being reserved for those with symptoms.
> 
> I'm not going til December, so there's a bit of time to see how it's going for folks before I leave, if people are willing to share.



On trip advisor Hawaii forum there are many with firsthand experiences some good and some not so good.


----------



## BlueRibbon

DRussell83 said:


> interesting...not sure I want to shell out $300 for my husband and I justtttttt yet - but please report back if you can!



Please don't make me think about how much it cost. We have 5 kids, and thankfully, one is under 5 so we didn't have to pay for him to have a test. But we did end up using the HSA funds to pay for the rest of us...


----------



## asunutgirl

We are scheduled to go the week of Christmas - rescheduled from May.  Honestly, these stories make me want to cancel.  A trip to Hawaii is supposed to be relaxing.  This sounds like anything but that.  We are coming from Phx so no airport testing.  I have a friend who recently moved to Oahu and her stories of getting to the mainland and back are terrible.  I'm working hard to try to convince my family that this is not the year for Christmas in Hawaii.


----------



## Christine & family

Hi. I’ll be happy to post our experience. Our plan is to schedule our test at CVS using the self-pay link on 11/2, take the test on 11/4, and arrive in Honolulu on 11/7.   Hoping for the best!


----------



## StayAwake

braysmommy said:


> On trip advisor Hawaii forum there are many with firsthand experiences some good and some not so good.


Thanks for the tip. Looks like I'm not the only one considering multiple tests, just to be safe. Good news is that I went part of the way through the Walgreens booking system and it did say I was allowed to take a test, although there weren't any options for testing just for travel purposes. But most of the Walgreens were booked out for the next 3 days with no appointments available, which is nerve wracking.  

At this point I think I'm going to order the Vault test, and have a Walgreens/CVS as a back-up so that I will likely have some results prior to landing in Hawaii.


----------



## reluctantredhead

StayAwake said:


> At this point I think I'm going to order the Vault test, and have a Walgreens/CVS as a back-up so that I will likely have some results prior to landing in Hawaii.



I've been following this thread, and although we've decided to go to Maui instead of Aulani, this is exactly what we plan to do re: the testing. My D had to be tested before she started college this fall, and the test results weren't ready when they were promised. I'm not blaming anyone for that (it's a pandemic, after all), but the lesson we learned is to get two tests just in case.


----------



## jodistrock

Christine & family said:


> Hi. I’ll be happy to post our experience. Our plan is to schedule our test at CVS using the self-pay link on 11/2, take the test on 11/4, and arrive in Honolulu on 11/7.   Hoping for the best!


Good plan! Mine will be as close to the 72 hours as possible so I have results on time too (fingers crossed for that!).


----------



## CodyBoy

We are planning on the Walgreen's POC test, which says 24 hr. turnaround and is listed on the Hawaii Approved List.


----------



## VandVsmama

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Hi folks I saw this story in the local news, this is a couple who says they and a few others on their plane were turned around in Hawaii because they didn't use an approved Hawaii vendor (even getting a QR code from Hawaii and thinking they were fine.)
> 
> I don't mean to alarm anyone,  but if extra caution before departure and double checking can spare you grief I am glad to share it.
> 
> https://kutv.com/news/local/utah-fa...ut-negative-covid-19-results-wont-be-accepted
> Good travels to everyone.



What a nightmare!


----------



## BlueRibbon

Looks like the Vault testing on Hawaiian Airlines went down from $150 to $143.


----------



## wdp

Any idea what time Walgreens posts their available appointments for the next three days for the POC test? All three days shown online (for the two POC locations within 60 miles of me) are already "sold out."  Does anyone know what time of day I should be looking (when additional days/times are loaded)? Midnight?


----------



## DRussell83

BlueRibbon said:


> Please don't make me think about how much it cost. We have 5 kids, and thankfully, one is under 5 so we didn't have to pay for him to have a test. But we did end up using the HSA funds to pay for the rest of us...


reading all the trip advisor threads I think this will end being the route we go as well unless Hawaiian opens up their drive thru by LAX in time - seems like the experiences with CVS and Walgreens are all over the place and there are no POC rapid test for Walgreens in CA that I could see.  Please report back if you can!


----------



## BlueRibbon

Certainly will! I ordered the tests a little early just in case. We'll  be taking them on Nov 9th in preparation for a Nov 12 departure to HNL.


----------



## CodyBoy

wdp said:


> Any idea what time Walgreens posts their available appointments for the next three days for the POC test? All three days shown online (for the two POC locations within 60 miles of me) are already "sold out."  Does anyone know what time of day I should be looking (when additional days/times are loaded)? Midnight?


I was wondering same thing!!
EDIT I tried just to See and got in 4 days ahead! See next post


----------



## CodyBoy

wdp said:


> Any idea what time Walgreens posts their available appointments for the next three days for the POC test? All three days shown online (for the two POC locations within 60 miles of me) are already "sold out."  Does anyone know what time of day I should be looking (when additional days/times are loaded)? Midnight?


I was just able to make an appt for 11/3 (at 11pm central time Friday night 10/30) on Walgreens site!


----------



## montreid

anyone able to successfully have their insurance cover this first by chance?


----------



## CodyBoy

montreid said:


> anyone able to successfully have their insurance cover this first by chance?


We booked ours at Walgreens and they have not charged us at all and then I went to their website and it said free Covid testing at Walgreens. Do you have a Walgreens near you?


----------



## Lesley Wake

Hopefully this could help with speed and costs, at least for people in CA! https://www.kcra.com/article/gov-newsom-california-double-covid-testing/34534784


----------



## BlueRibbon

Lesley Wake said:


> Hopefully this could help with speed and costs, at least for people in CA! https://www.kcra.com/article/gov-newsom-california-double-covid-testing/34534784



Hopefully! They'll use the PCR test, which is good, but Hawaii will need to get them on their list of "Trusted Partners" and the CA Lab would also need to turn the tests around pretty quick! Knowing CA, they'll get the results back to you after your two week quarantine in Hawaii.


----------



## Lesley Wake

BlueRibbon said:


> Hopefully! They'll use the PCR test, which is good, but Hawaii will need to get them on their list of "Trusted Partners" and the CA Lab would also need to turn the tests around pretty quick! Knowing CA, they'll get the results back to you after your two week quarantine in Hawaii.


I actually had to get a test done earlier this summer after a possible exposure. I went to Kaiser (my dad works there so even though I’m no longer a member, I was able to get a test), but my friend just went to the regular CA one. We both got results in under 24 hrs! 

I’m going to Maui in December (need a recharge), so will need to get another one. Will prob go ahead and pay at CVS or Walgreens, but also get it at Kaiser, as a backup (that just is more inconvenient to get the results).


----------



## jodistrock

CodyBoy said:


> We booked ours at Walgreens and they have not charged us at all and then I went to their website and it said free Covid testing at Walgreens. Do you have a Walgreens near you?


Did they ask for your insurance card or information?


----------



## CodyBoy

jodistrock said:


> Did they ask for your insurance card or information?


No they did not when I booked online. And they didn’t say to bring it either.


----------



## jodistrock

CodyBoy said:


> No they did not when I booked online. And they didn’t say to bring it either.


Keep us posted please! The anticipation is REAL!!


----------



## neurosx1983

Are any of the trusted partners doing non nasal swab tests? Not sure if we want our 8 year old getting one of those.


----------



## wdp

neurosx1983 said:


> Are any of the trusted partners doing non nasal swab tests? Not sure if we want our 8 year old getting one of those.


I believe that the Walgreens test is a mid-nasal one, not the dreaded brain biopsy one.
Vault is definitely a saliva test.


----------



## neurosx1983

Vault looks great -  is there a catch? Why would anyone want to wait in line at Walgreens/cvs?


----------



## StayAwake

neurosx1983 said:


> Vault looks great -  is there a catch? Why would anyone want to wait in line at Walgreens/cvs?


Because I have to change planes/have a layover, I can't take my test until after 2 pm my time. I'm a bit stressed that it won't make it to the lab & get results in time if I only do the Vault test, so planning on Walgreens as a back-up option, hoping that one of the two will get done in enough time.


----------



## lovetotravel

.


----------



## CodyBoy

Just went to our Walgreens and did the test we were in and out in 10 minutes with an appointment. It was the POC test and didn’t have to go too far in your nose. They did not ask for our insurance cards and/or money. (1115 am central time) we will hear back in around 24 hrs. So it was FREE


----------



## Disney_Fan_01

CodyBoy said:


> Just went to our Walgreens and did the test we were in and out in 10 minutes with an appointment. It was the POC test and didn’t have to go too far in your nose. They did not ask for our insurance cards and/or money. (1115 am central time) we will hear back in around 24 hrs.


Can you book appointments for multiple people at the same time or do you have to do it individually. I need 4 appointments and would like the appointments at the same time slot.
Also, if I recall, you are from NTX area, correct? Do you mind sharing which Walgreens located you picked for the POC test?


----------



## CodyBoy

Disney_Fan_01 said:


> Can you book appointments for multiple people at the same time or do you have to do it individually. I need 4 appointments and would like the appointments at the same time slot.
> Also, if I recall, you are from NTX area, correct? Do you mind sharing which Walgreens located you picked for the POC test?


We did same time but individual appointments needed and just got test back at 12:33 pm central time!
We live near DFW tested in Irving on Beltline.


----------



## CodyBoy

Tested at the Walgreens in Irving Texas did the POC test the results were back in one hour and 10 minutes. It was FREE too

address: 1330 n belt line rd


----------



## DRussell83

ugh so jealous there are no POC tests in CA for walgreens......


----------



## Disney_Fan_01

CodyBoy said:


> Tested at the Walgreens in Irving Texas did the POC test the results were back in one hour and 10 minutes. It was FREE too
> 
> address: 1330 n belt line rd


Thanks. That is the closest to us about 20 miles from my place. Nice to know that you had a good experience there!


----------



## CodyBoy

Disney_Fan_01 said:


> Thanks. That is the closest to us about 20 miles from my place. Nice to know that you had a good experience there!


it was 22 miles for me as well to drive, but it was more highway miles. But, totally worth it!


----------



## Karebear

DRussell83 said:


> ugh so jealous there are no POC tests in CA for walgreens......



Not sure where you are in CA.  I am near Sacramento and I noticed that a Walgreens in Reno has the POC test.  I might drive there for it.  Not sure if this will help you or not.


----------



## DRussell83

Karebear said:


> Not sure where you are in CA.  I am near Sacramento and I noticed that a Walgreens in Reno has the POC test.  I might drive there for it.  Not sure if this will help you or not.


Thank you so much for letting me know - but sadly we are in Orange County   - hope it works out for you!


----------



## Karebear

DRussell83 said:


> Thank you so much for letting me know - but sadly we are in Orange County   - hope it works out for you!



Too bad about that!  Hopefully something works our for you too!


----------



## CodyBoy

Has anyone gone and if so where does it say we are approved on the QR code?? It’s all saying NA on the quarantine and exempt portion?? I thought some place people mentioned it shows you are exempt from quarantine?


----------



## Disney_Fan_01

CodyBoy said:


> Has anyone gone and if so where does it say we are approved on the QR code?? It’s all saying NA on the quarantine and exempt portion?? I thought some place people mentioned it shows you are exempt from quarantine?


Did you download the pdf for the test and try uploading on the website 24 hours prior to travel?


----------



## CodyBoy

Disney_Fan_01 said:


> Did you download the pdf for the test and try uploading on the website 24 hours prior to travel?


Yes everything is loaded and it does say covid negative next to uploaded documents maybe that’s the only place it is. I will find out tomorrow around 230 Hawaii time


----------



## BlueRibbon

Out of curiosity, is the PDF you receive from the testing facility only 1 page? Reason I ask is because on the Safe Travels Hawaii page, it says to only upload the first page, but if the PDF I get from the facility is 4 pages, are you supposed to go mucking around with it to get it to one page? I guarantee that if I were doing that, it wouldn't process correctly


----------



## Paul Stupin

DRussell83 said:


> Thank you so much for letting me know - but sadly we are in Orange County   - hope it works out for you!


We’re going in Jan, and am hoping Hawaiian Airlines will get their act together for their promised testing site near LAX.


----------



## braysmommy

BlueRibbon said:


> Out of curiosity, is the PDF you receive from the testing facility only 1 page? Reason I ask is because on the Safe Travels Hawaii page, it says to only upload the first page, but if the PDF I get from the facility is 4 pages, are you supposed to go mucking around with it to get it to one page? I guarantee that if I were doing that, it wouldn't process correctly



I read on Trip Advisor someone else had this problem and ended up calling since their results were on page 2.  Following all of this closely since we are thinking of booking for January.


----------



## CodyBoy

BlueRibbon said:


> Out of curiosity, is the PDF you receive from the testing facility only 1 page? Reason I ask is because on the Safe Travels Hawaii page, it says to only upload the first page, but if the PDF I get from the facility is 4 pages, are you supposed to go mucking around with it to get it to one page? I guarantee that if I were doing that, it wouldn't process correctly


Mine was only one page so not sure what to tell you.


----------



## StayAwake

CodyBoy said:


> Mine was only one page so not sure what to tell you.


I'm sure you have planned to bring a paper copy as back-up, so I expect everything will go well.

Thank you for sharing all of your planning/info so far- it has been so helpful for me who will be there in a little more than a month. I wish you safe travels and look forward to hearing about your experiences!


----------



## Christine & family

I thought I would share our experience with CVS.  We scheduled our test this past Wednesday at 2:40pm and 2:50pm. Very easy process at the drive through window.  The negative test results arrived today on Friday at 8:30am. So a bit under 2 days. Glad to have the hurdle behind us!  Looking forward to arriving on Saturday!


----------



## CodyBoy

Landed and with correct QR code through in 5 minutes. hertz is another story!!! Really long line!! Update: if you are Gold Hertz or higher there’s a separate line inside (go into the National door.)


----------



## Paul Stupin

Still waiting for Hawaiian Airlines to open their drive thru COVID test sight. We don’t fly out until January, but am thinking about other options should it not be operational by then in Los Angeles. Walgreens does not offer the specific test we need in CA. CVS does not guarantee results by 72 hours. Hawaiian Airlines offers a mail in test that does guarantee results, which I believe you’re instructed to drop off no later than a specific time at The UPS Store. $143 each. We might end up going that route.


----------



## DRussell83

Paul Stupin said:


> Still waiting for Hawaiian Airlines to open their drive thru COVID test sight. We don’t fly out until January, but am thinking about other options should it not be operational by then in Los Angeles. Walgreens does not offer the specific test we need in CA. CVS does not guarantee results by 72 hours. Hawaiian Airlines offers a mail in test that does guarantee results, which I believe you’re instructed to drop off no later than a specific time at The UPS Store. $143 each. We might end up going that route.


We are in Orange County CA leaving on 11/24 I am also thinking of going the vault route as well as the experiences for everything else seem to be all over the place - I plan to order ours next Saturday (holding on hope that Hawaiian airlines opens up the drive thru ha) I will report back our experience!! (My husband and I are starting to limit our interactions with others now and staying home aside from work as we have to test in two weeks!!)


----------



## neurosx1983

Still curious why more of you guys aren’t doing Vault- is there something about it that’s sketchy? It seems like absolutely the easiest option. Not free but considering the headaches of scheduling at Walgreens/cvs...why aren’t people on this board doing it?

For our trip next month that’s the plan.


----------



## Paul Stupin

DRussell83 said:


> We are in Orange County CA leaving on 11/24 I am also thinking of going the vault route as well as the experiences for everything else seem to be all over the place - I plan to order ours next Saturday (holding on hope that Hawaiian airlines opens up the drive thru ha) I will report back our experience!! (My husband and I are starting to limit our interactions with others now and staying home aside from work as we have to test in two weeks!!)


Yes, please report back!


----------



## Paul Stupin

neurosx1983 said:


> Still curious why more of you guys aren’t doing Vault- is there something about it that’s sketchy? It seems like absolutely the easiest option. Not free but considering the headaches of scheduling at Walgreens/cvs...why aren’t people on this board doing it?
> 
> For our trip next month that’s the plan.


No, nothing sketchy. My concerns are not being able to get a technician at the required time to watch me do the test, and then having to rely on UPS to deliver it. But Hawaiian Airlines is basically guaranteeing the process, so I’m sure it won’t be a problem.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

We thought Vault was the way to go, but I had an interesting conversation at my local UPS store. I ask them when was the latest I could bring in my test fir overnight shipping. The clerk looked panicked and brought the manager to the counter. Both said they would refuse the test in their store and I would need to find somewhere else to ship it. Vault told me that there was no indication on the packaging that it was a covid test. I live in a small town and the closest big city is a two hour drive. We decided to go to Seattle the day before and get the one that Alaska sponsors, plus Walgreens just in case.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Halloweenqueen said:


> We thought Vault was the way to go, but I had an interesting conversation at my local UPS store. I ask them when was the latest I could bring in my test fir overnight shipping. The clerk looked panicked and brought the manager to the counter. Both said they would refuse the test in their store and I would need to find somewhere else to ship it. Vault told me that there was no indication on the packaging that it was a covid test. I live in a small town and the closest big city is a two hour drive. We decided to go to Seattle the day before and get the one that Alaska sponsors, plus Walgreens just in case.


What a pain! At least in LA there are a ton of UPS stores.


----------



## lovetotravel

.


----------



## BlueRibbon

lovetotravel said:


> Do you know how to get your PDF to print or save as 4 pages into one page? Then upload that so all pages will be in one.



Nope. I have no idea how to do that. But maybe you're thinking of files. You can take four 1 page files and combine them into 1 file, but I don't know how you'd take 4 pages in 1 file and cram them into 1 page.


----------



## WedgeTheJedi

BlueRibbon said:


> Out of curiosity, is the PDF you receive from the testing facility only 1 page? Reason I ask is because on the Safe Travels Hawaii page, it says to only upload the first page, but if the PDF I get from the facility is 4 pages, are you supposed to go mucking around with it to get it to one page? I guarantee that if I were doing that, it wouldn't process correctly



One thing that you could do. Go to print the copy and instead of an actual printer select the Microsoft PDF Writer.  then select to only print the page that has the negative result info.  That should result in a new PDF that only has that one page on it.


----------



## neurosx1983

Paul Stupin said:


> No, nothing sketchy. My concerns are not being able to get a technician at the required time to watch me do the test, and then having to rely on UPS to deliver it. But Hawaiian Airlines is basically guaranteeing the process, so I’m sure it won’t be a problem.



Does anyone know how the Vault Zoom process works? From their website it seems like you log into the 'zoom room' whenever you're ready and someone is available? Wondering how long it actually takes...


----------



## braysmommy

neurosx1983 said:


> Does anyone know how the Vault Zoom process works? From their website it seems like you log into the 'zoom room' whenever you're ready and someone is available? Wondering how long it actually takes...


We have been looking into vault and it seems pretty quick. There are many people with firsthand knowledge of using vault on Hawaii Trip Advisor Forum. The only downfall I see is with UPS and not being able to drop off on a Sunday lets say if you have a early week flight. If we go planning on Thursday/Friday departure to make sure we have the best chance of having results back.


----------



## BlueRibbon

The time finally came yesterday for us to get our tests for this Thursday! About a month ago we ordered the Vault tests from Hawaii and were all set to only use those. However, my wife's new contract unexpectedly gave us benefits through Kaiser. Knowing Kaiser would be free, we ended up taking both tests yesterday, since it never hurts to have a backup, right?

We started the day with the Vault test. While you can open the box before the test, you need to be online with the supervisor before you break into the test kit. Before being connected with the supervisor, you needed to answer some questions at which point you were put in a zoom waiting room. I waited about 2 minutes before I was picked up. The hard part about this test is that you need to generate enough "clear saliva" to fill up half the tube. I kept getting bubbly saliva, so while everyone else in my family was able to get it done in about 3 minutes, it took me about 15. Guess I was dehydrated! If you're traveling with family, and you're doing the Vault test all at once, login to each account, fill out the questions, but have only one person click on the button that puts you into the zoom waiting room. The supervisors can't close out the charts until the questions are answered from the online form, but they're more than willing to watch everyone open the test, verify the kit numbers, and instruct everyone on how to pack up their tests. No need to make 4 separate calls for 4 people. Right afterwards, the tests were dropped off at the UPS store, and am currently awaiting results.

After the Vault test, we drove about 15 minutes to the nearest Kaiser hospital. We're in north Orange County CA, so the Kaiser hospitals are plentiful. We made appointments last week, and they told us to roll up anytime. There was no wait, but since we had 6 people in our van that needed tests, suffice to say, there was a line when we left! All the other cars we saw only had 1 person, as I'm guessing not too many people there were also travelling to Hawaii...

The Kaiser tests were the real deal. They stuck the swap as far back in the mouth as you could go(I gagged so much I thought something was going to come up..yuck!) and then the nose. I've never had something shoved so far up my nose, Sheesh!!

Woke up this morning(Tuesday) to find the Kaiser test results in!! I was surprised though that there wasn't a PDF available, which is what I was expecting, but here's what I did. On the KP website, you can print the test results, and just select "Print as PDF" in the system dialog. I only printed the first page as the second didn't have any pertinent information. Uploaded that file to Hawaii Safe Travels not knowing if it'd work, but it uploaded with "Pending Confirmation" in the status. About 5 seconds later, the status updated to "COVID Negative" So that worked!!! 

I'll let you guys know when I get the Vault test results back, but we're good to go!


----------



## Paul Stupin

A couple quick questions! First, the vault tests have no shelf life, so it doesn't matter how far in advance they're ordered, right? We're going early Jan and I'm thinking about just ordering them now. I've also read that you get some sort of an email from Vault, and then click on the link for the test. So how does that work? Do a you schedule a time earlier, and they send you the email? Or am I wrong about the email and you just go online yourself 72 hours before your flight? Also, re zoom, do you really need the zoom app? I have a laptop and have done many zoom calls, but just always through an emailed link. Thanks in advance for your insight!


----------



## BlueRibbon

Correct. The Vault tests don't in any way appear to have a shelf life. I'm sure there is, but we're only talking a couple of months....

When you order the kit, you'll get an email saying to click on a link when you're ready to take the test. That link will direct you to a questionnaire of 3 questions, and you'll also input the kit number and tracking number for the package. After that you'll click on a button to go into a zoom waiting room. You'll just want to be sure you save the email. 

The only other thing with the Vault tests is that every person has to have their own account, including kids. Nothing insurmountable, but a pain...

I'll claim ignorance on the zoom app though. It automagically popped up for me since my kids have been distance learning and the app is on the computer, but I don't know for sure if Vault will work without it.


----------



## Paul Stupin

BlueRibbon said:


> Correct. The Vault tests don't in any way appear to have a shelf life. I'm sure there is, but we're only talking a couple of months....
> 
> When you order the kit, you'll get an email saying to click on a link when you're ready to take the test. That link will direct you to a questionnaire of 3 questions, and you'll also input the kit number and tracking number for the package. After that you'll click on a button to go into a zoom waiting room. You'll just want to be sure you save the email.
> 
> The only other thing with the Vault tests is that every person has to have their own account, including kids. Nothing insurmountable, but a pain...
> 
> I'll claim ignorance on the zoom app though. It automagically popped up for me since my kids have been distance learning and the app is on the computer, but I don't know for sure if Vault will work without it.


Very helpful...thanks!


----------



## neurosx1983

BlueRibbon said:


> Correct. The Vault tests don't in any way appear to have a shelf life. I'm sure there is, but we're only talking a couple of months....
> 
> When you order the kit, you'll get an email saying to click on a link when you're ready to take the test. That link will direct you to a questionnaire of 3 questions, and you'll also input the kit number and tracking number for the package. After that you'll click on a button to go into a zoom waiting room. You'll just want to be sure you save the email.
> 
> The only other thing with the Vault tests is that every person has to have their own account, including kids. Nothing insurmountable, but a pain...
> 
> I'll claim ignorance on the zoom app though. It automagically popped up for me since my kids have been distance learning and the app is on the computer, but I don't know for sure if Vault will work without it.



Thank you for the details!

I did see on their website that the unopened kit has a 2 year shelf life so I’m assuming it’s ok to order now


----------



## nono

Just looking at the CVS link, we'd have to go to PA, and no sites have any dates/slots available that would be a reasonable driving distance.  For Walgreens, 2 sites are somewhat local.  They have no dates/slots either.  With COVID cases rising in our area, it seems like both are getting overwhelmed.  Vault may be a necessity.


----------



## LisaRN97

nono said:


> Just looking at the CVS link, we'd have to go to PA, and no sites have any dates/slots available that would be a reasonable driving distance.  For Walgreens, 2 sites are somewhat local.  They have no dates/slots either.  With COVID cases rising in our area, it seems like both are getting overwhelmed.  Vault may be a necessity.


I was looking at the CVS in PA as we live in NJ.  When are you headed to Aulani?  We are going late December for Christmas and I was thinking of doing both Vault and CVS.


----------



## nono

LisaRN97 said:


> I was looking at the CVS in PA as we live in NJ.  When are you headed to Aulani?  We are going late December for Christmas and I was thinking of doing both Vault and CVS.


Late January if all goes well.  I live in Cape May County so really Vault is the only reasonable option, as there are UPS drop boxes all over (with normal pick up times of 4:30/5:30).  But a back up would be nice.


----------



## Jjjustin80

Not sure if anyone else had this happen with Vault, but we ordered our kits and UPS is holding them for observation.  They wont tell us when they will be delivered, or if they will even be delivered at all.  Trying to figure out other testing options in Southern California with two kids.  We will try and schedule Walgreens, but keeping out fingers crossed they will still have tests by the time our appointment rolls around.  We are hearing that some locations are running out.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Jjjustin80 said:


> Not sure if anyone else had this happen with Vault, but we ordered our kits and UPS is holding them for observation.  They wont tell us when they will be delivered, or if they will even be delivered at all.  Trying to figure out other testing options in Southern California with two kids.  We will try and schedule Walgreens, but keeping out fingers crossed they will still have tests by the time our appointment rolls around.  We are hearing that some locations are running out.


I don’t think Walgreens in SoCal, where we are as well, offers the particular test Hawaii needs. Have you tried calling Vault and having them make other arrangements to get you the kits? Why would UPS want to hold on to the kits? It seems crazy!


----------



## Jjjustin80

Paul Stupin said:


> I don’t think Walgreens in SoCal, where we are as well, offers the particular test Hawaii needs. Have you tried calling Vault and having them make other arrangements to get you the kits? Why would UPS want to hold on to the kits? It seems crazy!


Yeah - no idea, what is going on at UPS - very strange.  Vault went to voicemail so left that and tried sending an email.  We followed the link on the Hawaii website to Walgreens and it shows they do RT-PCR Diagnostic Panel Test - NAAT in So Cal.  Is that not approved?


----------



## Paul Stupin

Jjjustin80 said:


> Yeah - no idea, what is going on at UPS - very strange.  Vault went to voicemail so left that and tried sending an email.  We followed the link on the Hawaii website to Walgreens and it shows they do RT-PCR Diagnostic Panel Test - NAAT in So Cal.  Is that not approved?


No, you’re right, I think it is approved. But I don’t think Walgreens will guarantee your results within the 72 hour time frame.


----------



## DRussell83

We are also in Southern California- going to order our tests now - seeing it’s now $119 - not complaining at all but curious why such a decrease.


----------



## Paul Stupin

DRussell83 said:


> We are also in Southern California- going to order our tests now - seeing it’s now $119 - not complaining at all but curious why such a decrease.


I noticed that too. Since we're not leaving till Jan., am holding off ordering in the hopes that Hawaiian Airlines will get their Los Angeles testing center up and running before then. So I'll give it till early December.


----------



## montreid

UCalifornia health systems are finalizing details to get as trusted partners.  That'll help Cali residents.


----------



## Paul Stupin

montreid said:


> UCalifornia health systems are finalizing details to get as trusted partners.  That'll help Cali residents.


That would be great!


----------



## BlueRibbon

Finally getting around to posting a follow-up. Good news is that we arrived at Aulani today!!

Lessons Learned: 
1. Slightly annoyed that the PDF that Vault sends you does not have the time your sample was collected, just the date. If Hawaii wanted to be sticklers, they could say that your proof requires date and time, however the Safe Travels site accepted the PDF and marked the kids I uploaded them for as "COVID Negative."

2. If you are in CA and have kids 12 through 17 traveling with you, DO NOT use Kaiser. We found out that KP will not post test results online for teens and even the teens can't see their results. When DW called them up to see what could be done to get the result, they replied, "you can drop by and we'll give you a print out. I have 3 teens who were in this category. Thankfully we also had the Vault test, and those 3 kids had Vault results uploaded.

3. Another thing about KP. Between Tuesday and Wednesday they changed the text on their PDF results which put the date and time the sample was collected on the 2nd page. My results from KP came back on Tuesday, so following the instructions, I saved off the first page, uploaded to safe travels and got "COVID Negative" which means the automated check passed. On Wednesday morning, my wife's Aunts results came in and she followed my instructions. The safe travels site however, got stuck on "pending verification" which we knew would not be good coming into Oahu. After researching for a couple of hours we decided to save off the whole PDF(2 pages) and upload it whole. Good thing we did because it worked!! So don't pay attention to when they say "Only upload the first page"

When we arrived at HNL I was shocked at the number of people who didn't follow the rules. A guy didn't set up his own safe travels because his wife did it and put him as a travel companion and uploaded the results for both. "Whats wrong?" The guy kept asking. Another guy got a test from a non trusted provider, and was also wondering what the big deal was. Since I had my kids with me I couldn't pay attention too much to what happened with those folks.

One last thing: If you're renting a car, after getting out from the terminal, log out of safe travels and log back in. The rental car companies need to see that your exempt from quarantine, and it'll only say you're exempt if you reload it by logging out and logging back in.

Sorry for the long post, but I'll admit, getting all these tests and checking all the boxes for the state has been a drain!!


----------



## carole88

Thank you everyone for all of your information.  We are going to Hawaii on Saturday, Nov. 14.  There are 3 of us going.  My DH and I live in Las Vegas and my DD lives in Irvine, CA.  Being that we live in different areas we decided to go with Vault Health.  We all took our tests on Wednesday, Nov. 11.  Due to a meeting my DH had that morning we had to do them independently.  Both of our supervisors were very nice and walked us through the procedure.  I brought his and mine to UPS around 9:30 am as did my DD in Irvine.  I received an email this morning saying that the test had been received at the lab in NJ.  Thankfully we received this email as I had forgotten to record the UPS tracking number.    The email said that we would receive our results in 24 to 72 hours.  This made me a little nervous but we decided to just remain positive.  At 9:21 this evening I received an email that our results were negative!!!  I am very happy with this company and would recommend it to anyone going to Hawaii1


----------



## nono

Paul Stupin said:


> Why would UPS want to hold on to the kits? It seems crazy!


I wonder if they are considering them infectious disease or medical waste?    I found this at UPS site.   Perhaps Vault needs to get with their UPS account manager/customer service quickly to see if anything they are doing with packaging needs a tweak to grease the skids.  This is a serious time-is-of-the-essence situation for sure.


----------



## StayAwake

Jjjustin80 said:


> Not sure if anyone else had this happen with Vault, but we ordered our kits and UPS is holding them for observation.  They wont tell us when they will be delivered, or if they will even be delivered at all.  Trying to figure out other testing options in Southern California with two kids.  We will try and schedule Walgreens, but keeping out fingers crossed they will still have tests by the time our appointment rolls around.  We are hearing that some locations are running out.


I just ordered my vault test on Wednesday the 11th and it was just delivered today, Friday the 13th. It did have a plain white sleeve covering the box, which when I removed it had a sticker on the box that said Biological Substance Category B.  Wondering if perhaps your test were missing this sleeve, and that's what triggered UPS to be suspicious? 

Hope it all works out for you!


----------



## DRussell83

carole88 said:


> Thank you everyone for all of your information.  We are going to Hawaii on Saturday, Nov. 14.  There are 3 of us going.  My DH and I live in Las Vegas and my DD lives in Irvine, CA.  Being that we live in different areas we decided to go with Vault Health.  We all took our tests on Wednesday, Nov. 11.  Due to a meeting my DH had that morning we had to do them independently.  Both of our supervisors were very nice and walked us through the procedure.  I brought his and mine to UPS around 9:30 am as did my DD in Irvine.  I received an email this morning saying that the test had been received at the lab in NJ.  Thankfully we received this email as I had forgotten to record the UPS tracking number.    The email said that we would receive our results in 24 to 72 hours.  This made me a little nervous but we decided to just remain positive.  At 9:21 this evening I received an email that our results were negative!!!  I am very happy with this company and would recommend it to anyone going to Hawaii1


Appreciate your report!  just ordered ours - shipped this morning - we take the test 11/21 for our 11/24 flight!  we are in Costa Mesa CA - so very close to your daughter!


----------



## Jjjustin80

StayAwake said:


> I just ordered my vault test on Wednesday the 11th and it was just delivered today, Friday the 13th. It did have a plain white sleeve covering the box, which when I removed it had a sticker on the box that said Biological Substance Category B. Wondering if perhaps your test were missing this sleeve, and that's what triggered UPS to be suspicious?
> 
> Hope it all works out for you!


Vault spoke with UPS and figured it out - they dont know why the packages were under "observation."  So kudos to Vault for being all over the shipping issues.   Since we have four tests, do you think we should ship back in the same envelope or four separate envelopes?  We would hate to have 1 get lost in transit.


----------



## DisWitt

I do not envy the "secondary screening" workers at HNL who have to tell people they're quarantining or getting on a flight home immediately. That would suck. The crying and yelling has to be insane. I bet LOADS of people haven't done the process correctly or gone to a Hawaii-approved lab. Our local same-day covid lab is touting that their test is "approved for travel". But they're not on the Hawaii list. Then, you have the limitations on "over-18 only" for some labs (Quest) and "over-12 only" for others... such a mine field. And it doesn't help that the governor could shut it all down tomorrow without notice!


----------



## Stormtrooper mum

Hey all, with the Vault do you pay in advance or when you send in the kit and do the kits expire at all?


----------



## clansac

Just got a puzzling email from City health about Oakland airport testing. We had tests booked for Dec 12th (day before our flight) but they are saying we need to rebook and can't do the rapid test, with very little other info. Anyone else know what's up?


----------



## Paul Stupin

Stormtrooper mum said:


> Hey all, with the Vault do you pay in advance or when you send in the kit and do the kits expire at all?


You pay when you order. A previous poster clarified the kits have a two year shelf life.


----------



## neurosx1983

It strikes me that right now things are looking very similar to the way they did in March/April in terms of COVID cases/deaths. In NJ our numbers are literally like they were in April now.  I was one of those whose March ABD was cancelled and now I have planned a trip to Hawaii next month at Christmas.

Are others out there worried, like our ABD trip in March, that cases will surge so much that HI will go to lock down again? My bigger fear is that HI will lock down while we are there. Lots of unknowns…


----------



## StayAwake

neurosx1983 said:


> It strikes me that right now things are looking very similar to the way they did in March/April in terms of COVID cases/deaths. In NJ our numbers are literally like they were in April now.  I was one of those whose March ABD was cancelled and now I have planned a trip to Hawaii next month at Christmas.
> 
> Are others out there worried, like our ABD trip in March, that cases will surge so much that HI will go to lock down again? My bigger fear is that HI will lock down while we are there. Lots of unknowns…



Yes, I'm nervous as well.  I've been watching this site each week to see how things are going on Oahu and so far they're not increasing like places in the mainland are.  Oahu Reopening Strategy


----------



## Melanie M

clansac said:


> Just got a puzzling email from City health about Oakland airport testing. We had tests booked for Dec 12th (day before our flight) but they are saying we need to rebook and can't do the rapid test, with very little other info. Anyone else know what's up?


I got the same email and am concerned.  We have appointments on November 19th for our departure November 20th.  Do you have any updated info?  There are five of us in our family and only one of us received the email.


----------



## clansac

Melanie M said:


> I got the same email and am concerned.  We have appointments on November 19th for our departure November 20th.  Do you have any updated info?  There are five of us in our family and only one of us received the email.


Three of the five of us received the email. We're in Sacramento, not Oakland and planned to fly from OAK for the rapid testing in particular. Now, we're trying to sort out if we're supposed to go down 3 days before, get tested then come home, then go back? It's all very convoluted. The CityHealth info says the Hawaii standards are changing, but the Safe Hawaii page doesn't have any new info- so I'm confused! We're not traveling till December, so we have time, but hopefully you can sort it out very quickly!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

We are scheduled for Nov 20 rapid tests at Oakland so keep me posted. No emails for any of us.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

I just found this: https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...-oakland-international-airport-301173070.html 

But I'm still confused why none of us have received an email. We booked ours a long time ago (probably a month?). When did you guys @clansac @Melanie M  book?


----------



## braysmommy

neurosx1983 said:


> It strikes me that right now things are looking very similar to the way they did in March/April in terms of COVID cases/deaths. In NJ our numbers are literally like they were in April now.  I was one of those whose March ABD was cancelled and now I have planned a trip to Hawaii next month at Christmas.
> 
> Are others out there worried, like our ABD trip in March, that cases will surge so much that HI will go to lock down again? My bigger fear is that HI will lock down while we are there. Lots of unknowns…



I live in MA so Hawaii is one of the few states we could travel to and not have to quarantine when we get back but have decided not to travel due to all the unknown. We were going to fly direct from EWR do minimize risk in airports but with rates increasing and a lot still closed we have decided to wait it out. Of course ask me again in a month when winter really hits New England!


----------



## neurosx1983

braysmommy said:


> I live in MA so Hawaii is one of the few states we could travel to and not have to quarantine when we get back but have decided not to travel due to all the unknown. We were going to fly direct from EWR do minimize risk in airports but with rates increasing and a lot still closed we have decided to wait it out. Of course ask me again in a month when winter really hits New England!



I feel your pain! From NJ, the only two states basically not on the quarantine list are HI and VT...

I’m still hopeful it will work out for us to be watching the Kona sunset in about a month !


----------



## braysmommy

neurosx1983 said:


> I feel your pain! From NJ, the only two states basically not on the quarantine list are HI and VT...
> 
> I’m still hopeful it will work out for us to be watching the Kona sunset in about a month !



I wish you well and hope it all works out!


----------



## DRussell83

BlueRibbon said:


> Finally getting around to posting a follow-up. Good news is that we arrived at Aulani today!!
> 
> Lessons Learned:
> 1. Slightly annoyed that the PDF that Vault sends you does not have the time your sample was collected, just the date. If Hawaii wanted to be sticklers, they could say that your proof requires date and time, however the Safe Travels site accepted the PDF and marked the kids I uploaded them for as "COVID Negative."
> 
> 2. If you are in CA and have kids 12 through 17 traveling with you, DO NOT use Kaiser. We found out that KP will not post test results online for teens and even the teens can't see their results. When DW called them up to see what could be done to get the result, they replied, "you can drop by and we'll give you a print out. I have 3 teens who were in this category. Thankfully we also had the Vault test, and those 3 kids had Vault results uploaded.
> 
> 3. Another thing about KP. Between Tuesday and Wednesday they changed the text on their PDF results which put the date and time the sample was collected on the 2nd page. My results from KP came back on Tuesday, so following the instructions, I saved off the first page, uploaded to safe travels and got "COVID Negative" which means the automated check passed. On Wednesday morning, my wife's Aunts results came in and she followed my instructions. The safe travels site however, got stuck on "pending verification" which we knew would not be good coming into Oahu. After researching for a couple of hours we decided to save off the whole PDF(2 pages) and upload it whole. Good thing we did because it worked!! So don't pay attention to when they say "Only upload the first page"
> 
> When we arrived at HNL I was shocked at the number of people who didn't follow the rules. A guy didn't set up his own safe travels because his wife did it and put him as a travel companion and uploaded the results for both. "Whats wrong?" The guy kept asking. Another guy got a test from a non trusted provider, and was also wondering what the big deal was. Since I had my kids with me I couldn't pay attention too much to what happened with those folks.
> 
> One last thing: If you're renting a car, after getting out from the terminal, log out of safe travels and log back in. The rental car companies need to see that your exempt from quarantine, and it'll only say you're exempt if you reload it by logging out and logging back in.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but I'll admit, getting all these tests and checking all the boxes for the state has been a drain!!
> [/QUOTE
> Not sure if I missed this but did you put anything on the box indicating that you were going to Hawaii so they would expedite it?  I guess I thought if we ordered through Hawaiian it would have some sort of Hawaiian logo on if they are guaranteeing results back in 72 hours?


----------



## DRussell83

Not sure if I missed this but did you put anything on the box indicating that you were going to Hawaii so they would expedite it?  I guess I thought if we ordered through Hawaiian it would have some sort of Hawaiian logo on if they are guaranteeing results back in 72 hours?


----------



## DRussell83

Apologies for the double post.


----------



## neurosx1983

Hawaiian says they have some kind of expedited service if ordered through the Hawaiian airlines site? Has anyone tried that?


----------



## WedgeTheJedi

neurosx1983 said:


> Hawaiian says they have some kind of expedited service if ordered through the Hawaiian airlines site? Has anyone tried that?


They have two options. The vault at home test and they have a drive up site at San Francisco.  If you are not in San Fran, then your option is the Vault for Hawaiian or another provider in your area.

The vault take home test is expedited that they will do your test within 24 hours of recovering it.

I'm also wondering who has done this and confirm that the postage was next day air.  My flight is 10am Monday. So I have tot are the test 10am Friday and then get it to the UPS store before the next day air cutoff I belelieve as they don't deliver on Sunday.

The table they have on hawaiianairlines.com says Sunday results for test taken and dropped off Friday before 10am... so I'm hoping if I take it at 10am and take it directly to the ups distribution center (maybe even the airport). That will work...


----------



## WedgeTheJedi

Has anyone in the Seattle area done the test with Bartell's? How soon did you get the results?

Is walgreens processing the kits there or do they have to ship them out?


----------



## DRussell83

neurosx1983 said:


> Hawaiian says they have some kind of expedited service if ordered through the Hawaiian airlines site? Has anyone tried that?


I ordered through Hawaiian and received our tests today and nothing is on them that states Hawaiian or anything - no email from Hawaiian either - everything has been through Vault. Why I got a little concerned was that in the instructions it says it will take 24 hours for the lab to receive and then 48-72 hours for results so I’m just a little nervous now.


----------



## BlueRibbon

neurosx1983 said:


> Hawaiian says they have some kind of expedited service if ordered through the Hawaiian airlines site? Has anyone tried that?



Yes. Its a double notification kind of thing. The yellow sticker on the return bag is supposed to inform the Vault team that the test is for travel. I was also instructed to write "Stat Hawaii" on the back of each package so it was super clear that the test should move to the front of the line.


----------



## LisaRN97

I see that Costo home testing kits are now available and approved by Hawaii.  It's slightly cheaper than Vault $139.99 vs $150.  Waiting to see if anyone has experience with them!


----------



## lovetotravel

.


----------



## Pete W.

neurosx1983 said:


> It strikes me that right now things are looking very similar to the way they did in March/April in terms of COVID cases/deaths. In NJ our numbers are literally like they were in April now.  I was one of those whose March ABD was cancelled and now I have planned a trip to Hawaii next month at Christmas.
> 
> Are others out there worried, like our ABD trip in March, that cases will surge so much that HI will go to lock down again? My bigger fear is that HI will lock down while we are there. Lots of unknowns…



I live in NJ and things are nothing like they were in March/April. At the peak in April, we were averaging ~350 deaths attributed to COVID-19 per day vs. ~30-40 per day now. And in April we were averaging 6,000-8,000 tests per day whereas now we're testing at a rate of +40,000 per day so it's not surprising we're seeing more "cases." Nevertheless, I'm right there with you on being nervous about more lockdowns coming, because our governments are acting like it's March/April again. I wish you the best of luck on your upcoming trip!  And I'm daring to hope that things are normal in June when we're booked at Aulani.


----------



## neurosx1983

Pete W. said:


> I live in NJ and things are nothing like they were in March/April. At the peak in April, we were averaging ~350 deaths attributed to COVID-19 per day vs. ~30-40 per day now. And in April we were averaging 6,000-8,000 tests per day whereas now we're testing at a rate of +40,000 per day so it's not surprising we're seeing more "cases." Nevertheless, I'm right there with you on being nervous about more lockdowns coming, because our governments are acting like it's March/April again. I wish you the best of luck on your upcoming trip!  And I'm daring to hope that things are normal in June when we're booked at Aulani.



I definitely agree with you Pete. I’m a doctor here in New Jersey and I can tell you that the number of hospitalizations is definitely not like what it was in April, however it’s creeping up. That said, my biggest fear is that the governor here and more specifically governor Ige in HI will impose new restrictions just in time for Christmas. That’s why we have a couple of different back up plans in case so HI doesn’t work out.


----------



## DisneyinNJ

NJ here as well. Are you doing the Vault test? We were supposed to go to Aulani in March and are now going over Christmas. I was hopeful that United would offer testing, but it seems like the priority is the EWR-LHR flight in Dec.


----------



## neurosx1983

DisneyinNJ said:


> NJ here as well. Are you doing the Vault test? We were supposed to go to Aulani in March and are now going over Christmas. I was hopeful that United would offer testing, but it seems like the priority is the EWR-LHR flight in Dec.



Yes the plan is to do Vault for now. We are on the straight flight from EWR- hopefully United opens up testing for that flight


----------



## BlueRibbon

We are in our 4th full day here at Aulani, and funny enough, I received an email from the Safe Travels app saying that I'd been randomly selected for a second COVID test to see if their program is effective. 

The email says it is completely voluntary, but there is a test site right outside Just Tacos across the street.


----------



## Almondmilktea

Here is my situation.  Got the test at Kaiser on Friday at 130pm PST.  My flight is tomorrow Monday at 740am.  As of now on Sunday night, I haven’t received any results.  I’ve been checking the ‘Test Results’ section of my kp.org account hourly since yesterday!  

For those of you that used Kaiser, where did the results show up?  Did they email you?  Am I looking at the correct section from kp.org?


----------



## BlueRibbon

Almondmilktea said:


> Here is my situation.  Got the test at Kaiser on Friday at 130pm PST.  My flight is tomorrow Monday at 740am.  As of now on Sunday night, I haven’t received any results.  I’ve been checking the ‘Test Results’ section of my kp.org account hourly since yesterday!
> 
> For those of you that used Kaiser, where did the results show up?  Did they email you?  Am I looking at the correct section from kp.org?



I used Kaiser and got an email when the results came in and found them under "Test Results."


----------



## Almondmilktea

BlueRibbon said:


> I used Kaiser and got an email when the results came in and found them under "Test Results."



Thanks!  How long did it take for the results to come in?


----------



## CodyBoy

BlueRibbon said:


> We are in our 4th full day here at Aulani, and funny enough, I received an email from the Safe Travels app saying that I'd been randomly selected for a second COVID test to see if their program is effective.
> 
> The email says it is completely voluntary, but there is a test site right outside Just Tacos across the street.


We got the same emails on Thursday!


----------



## BlueRibbon

Almondmilktea said:


> Thanks!  How long did it take for the results to come in?



About 24hrs. Keep us updated!!


----------



## jodistrock

neurosx1983 said:


> I definitely agree with you Pete. I’m a doctor here in New Jersey and I can tell you that the number of hospitalizations is definitely not like what it was in April, however it’s creeping up. That said, my biggest fear is that the governor here and more specifically governor Ige in HI will impose new restrictions just in time for Christmas. That’s why we have a couple of different back up plans in case so HI doesn’t work out.


Us too as we are attending this time for CME (myself & 2 of my NP colleagues). One of those back-ups is doing the CME from home... We have only scheduled our Hawaii CME 3 times...


----------



## Pete W.

neurosx1983 said:


> I definitely agree with you Pete. I’m a doctor here in New Jersey and I can tell you that the number of hospitalizations is definitely not like what it was in April, however it’s creeping up. That said, my biggest fear is that the governor here and more specifically governor Ige in HI will impose new restrictions just in time for Christmas. That’s why we have a couple of different back up plans in case so HI doesn’t work out.



I believe your fear of new restrictions is well-founded.  The poor people of Hawaii have suffered a great deal, and new restrictions would be devastating to them, not just to tourists like us.  I'm a data nerd so I checked the CDC website yesterday and was stunned to see that 281 Hawaiians have lost their lives to COVID this year, but 542 Hawaiians died from the flu in 2018.  I think the state's response has lost all perspective and that's not a political statement, just a human one.


----------



## Jjjustin80

We were just catching up and saw the news release last week about the new trusted partners.  The release says that the new tests are accepted starting on November 17th. Does anyone know if that means tests administered on or after November 17th or is based on arrival? If a test was done today on the 16th, for arrival on the 18th, does that work? Looking for a phone number to call and ask, but havent found one yet.  We have new options for a rapid test in our area, so this might help relieve some anxiety as we could do a back-up test in the event things go wrong with UPS and Vault.


----------



## WedgeTheJedi

For anyone in the Seattle area, the University of Washington Medical Center labs were added to the trusted list.  They provided the testing at the King County / Seattle City drive up and walk up testing sites.  They advertise it as a free test (if you have insurance or medicare they do ask for that however) and that results are returned within 48 hours.  So that is what we are planning to do as well as the Vault test just to have a backup.


----------



## montreid

Yep - UC-San Diego added for us too.  Nice to see wider trusted centers.


----------



## clansac

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I just found this: https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...-oakland-international-airport-301173070.html
> 
> But I'm still confused why none of us have received an email. We booked ours a long time ago (probably a month?). When did you guys @clansac @Melanie M  book?



We booked mid October. Unfortunately, you can't book rapid tests anymore and it's all a mess. Because I also have a 17 year old, our Kaiser won't work because we would need the results from the office on a Saturday and they said they can't help. We ended up cancelling everything yesterday  now trying to sort out what to do with DVC points that expire in January and have been rebooked four times this year. Man I wanted a beach so bad!


----------



## Lilsia

clansac said:


> We booked mid October. Unfortunately, you can't book rapid tests anymore and it's all a mess. Because I also have a 17 year old, our Kaiser won't work because we would need the results from the office on a Saturday and they said they can't help. We ended up cancelling everything yesterday ☹ now trying to sort out what to do with DVC points that expire in January and have been rebooked four times this year. Man I wanted a beach so bad!



Why can't you guys do the vault test? You order those online and send them through the mail.


----------



## Lesley Wake

montreid said:


> Yep - UC-San Diego added for us too.  Nice to see wider trusted centers.


Hoping UCLA or UC Irvine get added soon! I am in LA and one of the big things making me worry about my trip to Maui in December is getting the results back in time. I would be more comfortable if I knew the actual test would be conducted at the same location so no shipping delays.


----------



## DRussell83

Lilsia said:


> Why can't you guys do the vault test? You order those online and send them through the mail.


Yes curious about this as well - is it too late to get the vault test?


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

clansac said:


> We booked mid October. Unfortunately, you can't book rapid tests anymore and it's all a mess. Because I also have a 17 year old, our Kaiser won't work because we would need the results from the office on a Saturday and they said they can't help. We ended up cancelling everything yesterday ☹ now trying to sort out what to do with DVC points that expire in January and have been rebooked four times this year. Man I wanted a beach so bad!


I’m so sorry to hear this. I did find out that we won’t be able to get rapid tests and will have to pay a fee now. Such a bummet.


----------



## LisaRN97

neurosx1983 said:


> I definitely agree with you Pete. I’m a doctor here in New Jersey and I can tell you that the number of hospitalizations is definitely not like what it was in April, however it’s creeping up. That said, my biggest fear is that the governor here and more specifically governor Ige in HI will impose new restrictions just in time for Christmas. That’s why we have a couple of different back up plans in case so HI doesn’t work out.


We are in NJ as well and plan on being in Aulani over Christmas.  We had a back up planned for Cabo but if I didn't cancel by Nov 8, we were subjected to loss of a refund.  Scrambling now to have another back up - we were thinking Aruba or Turks.  What is your back up if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## neurosx1983

So obviously the first choice would be HI. Hoping that works out! Back up plan would be Disney World which as you know is on the quarantine list from NJ so maybe that’s not even an option anyway. Apart from that we haven’t made a third back up plan unless we go to some place that’s driving distance from here (I.e. cold). I feel a little uneasy about leaving the US but Turks and Caicos sounds amazing. Hope we can all end up in Hawaii!


----------



## Paul Stupin

Hmm. 


montreid said:


> Yep - UC-San Diego added for us too.  Nice to see wider trusted centers.


We’re in LA. If UCLA isn’t added soon enough for our Jan. trip, maybe we’ll make the drive down.


----------



## Almondmilktea

BlueRibbon said:


> About 24hrs. Keep us updated!!



Ok here is my update:

My OAK-HNL flight was at 7:40am pacific.  Kaiser results had not arrived when I got to the airport around 6:15am.  Outside the airport, there was a sign for COVID testing, so went to inquire.  $120 for the test with results same day via CityHealth Urgent Care, which is allowed by Hawaii.  Test was taken at 6:30am and was told it would take around 8-12 hours.  The nurse suggested that we wait at the airport upon landing until the test results came back to avoid the mandatory quarantine.

Boarded the flight, got to Hawaii, and upon landing, no results yet.  So I waited.  And waited.  The airport personnel were awesome.  So nice, and would check in periodically.  After waiting for a few hours, I did speak with the supervisor there.  My main concerns were going into quarantine awaiting results, uploading them, only to wait days for a manual approval.  He stated that the system is setup to auto-approve results, but not in all cases.  My gf’s results didn’t auto-approve.  I didn’t want to take that chance and continued to wait.  We landed at 11am local Hawaii time.  At around 3pm, the fire alarm went off, and so I had to leave and go thru the quarantine process. 

Results from CityHealth Urgent Care came in at 6:15pm Hawaii time, about 14 hours after they were taken.  Results were uploaded and of course, the system did not auto-approve me.  I’m planning to drive back to the airport today and see if someone there can do it. 

Thankfully, my gf is free to walk around and was able to pickup dinner across the street.  It kinda makes no sense that she doesn’t have to quarantine since we are sharing a room, but whatever lol. 

Can’t complain about being quarantined with this view! (Argh no idea why it is upside down haha, it was fine on my iPad).


----------



## DRussell83

Almondmilktea said:


> Ok here is my update:
> 
> My OAK-HNL flight was at 7:40am pacific.  Kaiser results had not arrived when I got to the airport around 6:15am.  Outside the airport, there was a sign for COVID testing, so went to inquire.  $120 for the test with results same day via CityHealth Urgent Care, which is allowed by Hawaii.  Test was taken at 6:30am and was told it would take around 8-12 hours.  The nurse suggested that we wait at the airport upon landing until the test results came back to avoid the mandatory quarantine.
> 
> Boarded the flight, got to Hawaii, and upon landing, no results yet.  So I waited.  And waited.  The airport personnel were awesome.  So nice, and would check in periodically.  After waiting for a few hours, I did speak with the supervisor there.  My main concerns were going into quarantine awaiting results, uploading them, only to wait days for a manual approval.  He stated that the system is setup to auto-approve results, but not in all cases.  My gf’s results didn’t auto-approve.  I didn’t want to take that chance and continued to wait.  We landed at 11am local Hawaii time.  At around 3pm, the fire alarm went off, and so I had to leave and go thru the quarantine process.
> 
> Results from CityHealth Urgent Care came in at 6:15pm Hawaii time, about 14 hours after they were taken.  Results were uploaded and of course, the system did not auto-approve me.  I’m planning to drive back to the airport today and see if someone there can do it.
> 
> Thankfully, my gf is free to walk around and was able to pickup dinner across the street.  It kinda makes no sense that she doesn’t have to quarantine since we are sharing a room, but whatever lol.
> 
> Can’t complain about being quarantined with this view! (Argh no idea why it is upside down haha, it was fine on my iPad).


Appreciate this update - so was your girlfriend able to rent (assuming you guys rented a car maybe not) the car and then drive you straight to the hotel?  Trying to find out what would happen if one got the results and one didn't.  (just me and my husband)


----------



## clansac

Lilsia said:


> Why can't you guys do the vault test? You order those online and send them through the mail.


A few reasons- we didn't want to pay extra for the tests, when they would be free otherwise. Also- Our flight was at 7am on a Sunday morning, so we had to do the tests Thursday morning to be in the 72 hour window- but our UPS stores locally are very unreliable about their opening times right now. Maybe we'd find one open between 8:30am and 10am on Thursday- maybe not. It was all too close to call, as soon as the rapid test dissolved and Kaiser wouldn't guarantee results for my minor could be in our hands before the flight.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Almondmilktea said:


> Ok here is my update:
> 
> My OAK-HNL flight was at 7:40am pacific.  Kaiser results had not arrived when I got to the airport around 6:15am.  Outside the airport, there was a sign for COVID testing, so went to inquire.  $120 for the test with results same day via CityHealth Urgent Care, which is allowed by Hawaii.  Test was taken at 6:30am and was told it would take around 8-12 hours.  The nurse suggested that we wait at the airport upon landing until the test results came back to avoid the mandatory quarantine.
> 
> Boarded the flight, got to Hawaii, and upon landing, no results yet.  So I waited.  And waited.  The airport personnel were awesome.  So nice, and would check in periodically.  After waiting for a few hours, I did speak with the supervisor there.  My main concerns were going into quarantine awaiting results, uploading them, only to wait days for a manual approval.  He stated that the system is setup to auto-approve results, but not in all cases.  My gf’s results didn’t auto-approve.  I didn’t want to take that chance and continued to wait.  We landed at 11am local Hawaii time.  At around 3pm, the fire alarm went off, and so I had to leave and go thru the quarantine process.
> 
> Results from CityHealth Urgent Care came in at 6:15pm Hawaii time, about 14 hours after they were taken.  Results were uploaded and of course, the system did not auto-approve me.  I’m planning to drive back to the airport today and see if someone there can do it.
> 
> Thankfully, my gf is free to walk around and was able to pickup dinner across the street.  It kinda makes no sense that she doesn’t have to quarantine since we are sharing a room, but whatever lol.
> 
> Can’t complain about being quarantined with this view! (Argh no idea why it is upside down haha, it was fine on my iPad).


Oh goodness, what a hassle! Sorry you weren't able to avoid quarantine but love the view. We are doing the $120 CityHealth expedited route on Saturday at OAK (Earhart site) for a Monday morning flight (we originally had the free instant tests which are no longer available). What time did your Kaiser results finally show up? How long did it take them to manually approve your GF?


----------



## AmyM

I hope I am ok with the tests I have scheduled.  Does anyone know if Hawaii is still accepting the rapid (POC) test from Walgreens?  Walgreens describes the test as NAAT (ID NOW) and you get your test within 24 hours.  Also, on Walgreen's site it says that it is accepted.  I'm just nervous because of others saying their rapid testing from other providers is being cancelled.  This is all so fluid and I don't want to get caught in limbo.  We leave for Hawaii on Sunday.


----------



## Almondmilktea

DRussell83 said:


> Appreciate this update - so was your girlfriend able to rent (assuming you guys rented a car maybe not) the car and then drive you straight to the hotel?  Trying to find out what would happen if one got the results and one didn't.  (just me and my husband)


Yes, I did change the car rental reservation to her name the night before (and it also ended up to be $20 cheaper than when I booked it).  The rental agency does not allow quarantined individuals onto the reservation nor do they allow them to be additional drivers.


----------



## Almondmilktea

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Oh goodness, what a hassle! Sorry you weren't able to avoid quarantine but love the view. We are doing the $120 CityHealth expedited route on Saturday at OAK (Earhart site) for a Monday morning flight (we originally had the free instant tests which are no longer available). What time did your Kaiser results finally show up? How long did it take them to manually approve your GF?


My Kaiser results showed up this morning around 9am... about 94 hours after they were taken.  If you take the test from CityHealth, I’m pretty confident that your results will be returned in time for Monday.  

My gf was manually approved by the airport employees after we landed at HNL.  That was no issue at all, they just had to see the pdf results on the phone.  

Also there is a special Ko’Olina line, so be sure to use that one.  Never saw anyone actually use it during my 4hrs at the airport, whereas anytime a flight came in, the main line was super long.


----------



## DRussell83

Almondmilktea said:


> Yes, I did change the car rental reservation to her name the night before (and it also ended up to be $20 cheaper than when I booked it).  The rental agency does not allow quarantined individuals onto the reservation nor do they allow them to be additional drivers.


ohhh good to know - thank you!


----------



## DRussell83

Almondmilktea said:


> My Kaiser results showed up this morning around 9am... about 94 hours after they were taken.  If you take the test from CityHealth, I’m pretty confident that your results will be returned in time for Monday.
> 
> My gf was manually approved by the airport employees after we landed at HNL.  That was no issue at all, they just had to see the pdf results on the phone.
> 
> Also there is a special Ko’Olina line, so be sure to use that one.  Never saw anyone actually use it during my 4hrs at the airport, whereas anytime a flight came in, the main line was super long.


are you free now!?  I hope so!


----------



## Almondmilktea

DRussell83 said:


> are you free now!?  I hope so!



Nope still in ’prison’ waiting for the website to update my status.  It shows ‘Pending Verification’ and apparently requires someone to manually review and update.  I’ve been calling the phone number to see if someone can update it, but only getting their voicemail.  I’m sure they are being swamped.

Update:  With both my gf and I calling the number on our phones, we finally got a live person.  They are looking into my account and will check back with me in 30 minutes to an hour.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## DRussell83

Almondmilktea said:


> Nope still in ’prison’ waiting for the website to update my status.  It shows ‘Pending Verification’ and apparently requires someone to manually review and update.  I’ve been calling the phone number to see if someone can update it, but only getting their voicemail.  I’m sure they are being swamped.
> 
> Update:  With both my gf and I calling the number on our phones, we finally got a live person.  They are looking into my account and will check back with me in 30 minutes to an hour.  Fingers crossed.


Eeekkkkkkk Fingers Crossed!!  I'm very invested now  - Thinking good thoughts!


----------



## Almondmilktea

Update: FREEDOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!


----------



## DRussell83

Almondmilktea said:


> Update: FREEDOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!


Yessssssss!  Enjoy Enjoy!  T-Minus 7 Days for us!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Almondmilktea said:


> My Kaiser results showed up this morning around 9am... about 94 hours after they were taken.  If you take the test from CityHealth, I’m pretty confident that your results will be returned in time for Monday.
> 
> My gf was manually approved by the airport employees after we landed at HNL.  That was no issue at all, they just had to see the pdf results on the phone.
> 
> Also there is a special Ko’Olina line, so be sure to use that one.  Never saw anyone actually use it during my 4hrs at the airport, whereas anytime a flight came in, the main line was super long.


Yikes on the Kaiser results. So almost 4 days--wow. Glad my mom isn't doing that. She's the only Kaiser one and we thought about having her do that instead.  Thanks so much for the head's up on the Ko'Olina line. We'll definitely be on the lookout for that one.


Almondmilktea said:


> Update: FREEDOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!


Whoo hoo! I'm hearing Braveheart  Congrats and enjoy your stay. Aloha!


----------



## wdp

AmyM said:


> I hope I am ok with the tests I have scheduled.  Does anyone know if Hawaii is still accepting the rapid (POC) test from Walgreens?  Walgreens describes the test as NAAT (ID NOW) and you get your test within 24 hours.  Also, on Walgreen's site it says that it is accepted.  I'm just nervous because of others saying their rapid testing from other providers is being cancelled.  This is all so fluid and I don't want to get caught in limbo.  We leave for Hawaii on Sunday.


[Following]

I am relying on the Walgreens website's claim that their NAAT (ID NOW) test is acceptable.  I haven't heard anything about this test not being accepted.  Have you heard otherwise?

The Hawaii website says it has to be a NAAT test from a trusted partner (which this is).

ETA I think that the Walgreens POC test is the same one that GoHealth is offering Hawaii-bound passengers in the terminal at SFO in conjunction with United.  The GoHealth test is $250 for UA passengers and it looks virtually impossible to get an appointment.


----------



## wdp

Almondmilktea said:


> ...there is a special Ko’Olina line, so be sure to use that one.  Never saw anyone actually use it during my 4hrs at the airport, whereas anytime a flight came in, the main line was super long.



Is this available to Aulani guests? Where is this special line?


----------



## AndrewLake

I know this testing requirement seems all stressful. After going through with everything, it was really easy. My result came back from CVS in less than 2 days. Everything was properly submitted through the travel portal. I was planning for the worse, but it all worked out. Maybe I was lucky?


----------



## Almondmilktea

Yes there is a large sign that has logos for all the Ko’Olina resorts, including Aulani, near the entrance to the hall where the employees first greet guests and direct them to certain lanes depending on whether guests had their QR code or not.   Wish I took a picture of it.  They also had employees helping guests with the hawaii travel site.

During my time waiting, I did notice each flight had several people that hadn’t even loaded up the Hawaii site and entered their travel info before the flight.  One couple weren’t even aware a COVID test was required.  Another couple had negative tests, but one used a non-approved vendor.  They ended up deciding to see if a flight was available to fly home the same day and were whisked away.


----------



## Almondmilktea

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Yikes on the Kaiser results. So almost 4 days--wow. Glad my mom isn't doing that. She's the only Kaiser one and we thought about having her do that instead.  Thanks so much for the head's up on the Ko'Olina line. We'll definitely be on the lookout for that one.
> 
> Whoo hoo! I'm hearing Braveheart  Congrats and enjoy your stay. Aloha!



Since Kaiser offers a free test for members, if your mom has the time and is willing to get poked in the brain twice, maybe go take it and another paid option just to have another option.  Some others here have had their test results returned in 24 hours.  My suspicion is since the test was taken on Friday, the lab didn’t get to it until Monday.  That’s just a guess on my part without any evidence to back it up.


----------



## happymommy

Almondmilktea said:


> Yes there is a large sign that has logos for all the Ko’Olina resorts, including Aulani, near the entrance to the hall where the employees first greet guests and direct them to certain lanes depending on whether guests had their QR code or not.   Wish I took a picture of it.  They also had employees helping guests with the hawaii travel site.
> 
> During my time waiting, I did notice each flight had several people that hadn’t even loaded up the Hawaii site and entered their travel info before the flight.  One couple weren’t even aware a COVID test was required.  Another couple had negative tests, but one used a non-approved vendor.  They ended up deciding to see if a flight was available to fly home the same day and were whisked away.




Oh. My. God.  How awful to fly there and not know you need a test!  And to fly back?  Yikes.


----------



## neurosx1983

happymommy said:


> Oh. My. God.  How awful to fly there and not know you need a test!  And to fly back?  Yikes.



Wonder why HI doesn’t offer testing right at the airport and tell people to quarantine until their result gets back? Seems more reasonable than making people get back on the plane!


----------



## montreid

neurosx1983 said:


> Wonder why HI doesn’t offer testing right at the airport and tell people to quarantine until their result gets back? Seems more reasonable than making people get back on the plane!


Or some enterprising company offering test and quarantine services.


----------



## davidher

Almondmilktea said:


> Since Kaiser offers a free test for members, if your mom has the time and is willing to get poked in the brain twice, maybe go take it and another paid option just to have another option.  Some others here have had their test results returned in 24 hours.  My suspicion is since the test was taken on Friday, the lab didn’t get to it until Monday.  That’s just a guess on my part without any evidence to back it up.



So I am scheduled to arrive this Friday but we are staying three nights first in downtown wikiki. I took the Kaiser test and wow you are not kidding they really give it to you. My eight year old daughter took it and did not throw a fuss so I knew I had to put my big boy pants on. We have had other COVID tests before and it was not so up in the head. I am nervous about getting my results back in time. I took the test yesterday and the car line took and hour and a half just to see the nurse to administer the test. I googled search 'How long do COVID test results take to come back from Kaiser' it came back as two to three days.

I wont relax until those docs are uploaded and I out of the airport with no restrictions.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Almondmilktea said:


> Since Kaiser offers a free test for members, if your mom has the time and is willing to get poked in the brain twice, maybe go take it and another paid option just to have another option.  Some others here have had their test results returned in 24 hours.  My suspicion is since the test was taken on Friday, the lab didn’t get to it until Monday.  That’s just a guess on my part without any evidence to back it up.


I will suggest she does that, thanks! Although looking at timing, if she can't get it done today or tomorrow we'd be in the same Friday boat (we travel on Monday morning).

I'm curious how crowded all the flights for those who've already traveled have been? After a really uncomfortable SWA flight a while back with people too close we decided to pay for First. If there are empty planes I may be bummed


----------



## davidher

So I took my test yesterday at a Kaiser Hospital in my area of Southern California and I had test at 11:03AM and I just received my test results.


----------



## Almondmilktea

davidher said:


> So I took my test yesterday at a Kaiser Hospital in my area of Southern California and I had test at 11:03AM and I just received my test results.



Yay!  Assuming it is negative   Really beginning to believe that Kaiser doesn’t run any tests on weekends.  Can get dicey for folks with Monday flights.


----------



## Lilsia

happymommy said:


> Oh. My. God.  How awful to fly there and not know you need a test!  And to fly back?  Yikes.



That is just insane to me. To go through the effort to book a trip and do zero research on it at all. These people must have been living under a rock.


----------



## aoconnor

I used the Vault at-home test that you do via Zoom (an approved test for HI). They include an overnight shipping label and I had my results in LESS than 24 hours from the time I dropped it off at the UPS store. $150 is the only downside.


----------



## DRussell83

Lilsia said:


> That is just insane to me. To go through the effort to book a trip and do zero research on it at all. These people must have been living under a rock.


Right?  I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## DRussell83

aoconnor said:


> I used the Vault at-home test that you do via Zoom (an approved test for HI). They include an overnight shipping label and I had my results in LESS than 24 hours from the time I dropped it off at the UPS store. $150 is the only downside.


Awesome!  We take ours Saturday!  did you have to put anything about Hawaii on the envelope?  also was it just you?  reason I am asking is I am trying to figure out if I can put both my husband and I in the same envelope.  (we already have the two separate accounts created)  Thank you!


----------



## aoconnor

DRussell83 said:


> Awesome!  We take ours Saturday!  did you have to put anything about Hawaii on the envelope?  also was it just you?  reason I am asking is I am trying to figure out if I can put both my husband and I in the same envelope.  (we already have the two separate accounts created)  Thank you!



They include the box to return it in as well- you will return the two samples separately.


----------



## davidher

I would suggest to also photocopy and print all your covid health information. I would hate for the "App" or "website" to go down for a brief moment.


----------



## Lilsia

aoconnor said:


> I used the Vault at-home test that you do via Zoom (an approved test for HI). They include an overnight shipping label and I had my results in LESS than 24 hours from the time I dropped it off at the UPS store. $150 is the only downside.



I would pay that price just for the peace of mind of having it back in time. Where I live, there is only 3 Walgreens(that are nowhere near our house) and some CVS that do the approved test. But a local person posted that they did not get the results back until a day after the got there. I don't want to risk that.


----------



## montreid

Does anyone know what the rules are if connecting interisland on the RETURN trip?   eg:  Southwest:   OGG-HNL-SAN    Do we need to nasal test on the outbound?


----------



## neurosx1983

montreid said:


> Does anyone know what the rules are if connecting interisland on the RETURN trip?   eg:  Southwest:   OGG-HNL-SAN    Do we need to nasal test on the outbound?



Good question. But from what I can tell if you’re connecting for return trip on Oahu there’s no need to test.


----------



## Paul Stupin

For those of us in Los Angeles, there’s a new trusted partner—Clarity Lab Solutions—who will start doing in person COVID tests at LAX on 11/23 with a 24 hour turnaround from receipt at lab.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Paul Stupin said:


> For those of us in Los Angeles, there’s a new trusted partner—Clarity Lab Solutions—who will start doing in person COVID tests at LAX on 11/23 with a 24 hour turnaround from receipt at lab.


And they are supposed to have a rapid test “soon”! Probably not soon enough for my trip, but I will gladly drive the 45 min to LAX to get a test with more reliable timing.


----------



## Jjjustin80

We just want to make sure we have this right. We have the QR code, printouts of our test, hotel/air itineraries, and uploaded pictures to the safe travels website. One quick question, our current status on the safe travels website has the QR code, but says the following:

Screened: No

In quarantine - NA -

Last Day of Quarantine - NA -

Exemptions - NA-

Does all of that get updated after we land?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Paul Stupin

Lesley Wake said:


> And they are supposed to have a rapid test “soon”! Probably not soon enough for my trip, but I will gladly drive the 45 min to LAX to get a test with more reliable timing.


I’m wondering exactly what their “standard test” means. I hope it’s not the lobotimizing nasal thing. But I’ll gladly make that drive too!


----------



## wdp

Has anyone noticed what time of day Walgreens loads appointments for the 4th day out? One of the pharmacists told me 7 pm daily but that doesn't seem to be the case today (looks like all the appointments had come and gone earlier.)


----------



## sophy1996

neurosx1983 said:


> Wonder why HI doesn’t offer testing right at the airport and tell people to quarantine until their result gets back? Seems more reasonable than making people get back on the plane!



From press reports I read earlier, I believe one of the state's concerns is that it doesn't have enough tests for tourists in addition to residents.  If the state offered airport testing, capacity probably would be overwhelmed quickly.


----------



## Almondmilktea

Jjjustin80 said:


> We just want to make sure we have this right. We have the QR code, printouts of our test, hotel/air itineraries, and uploaded pictures to the safe travels website. One quick question, our current status on the safe travels website has the QR code, but says the following:
> 
> Screened: No
> 
> In quarantine - NA -
> 
> Last Day of Quarantine - NA -
> 
> Exemptions - NA-
> 
> Does all of that get updated after we land?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Yep airport staff will scan your code and update it if your test results check out.


----------



## AmyM

wdp said:


> Has anyone noticed what time of day Walgreens loads appointments for the 4th day out? One of the pharmacists told me 7 pm daily but that doesn't seem to be the case today (looks like all the appointments had come and gone earlier.)


Where do you live?  I’m in the central time zone and our appointments showed up at 6pm.


----------



## jliehr

Just an FYI, Hawaii just updated the rules, you must have test results in hand before you board. There will be no more land and release from quarantine once the test comes back. If you land without the results you must quarantine for 14 days or your full trip if not longer than 14 days, takes effect Tuesday.

https://www.khon2.com/coronavirus/watch-live-state-to-open-pre-travel-testing-program-to-canada/


----------



## LisaRN97

For those that have used Walgreens - if you have a family of 4 do you need to make 4 separate reservations? Or can you all be on the same?


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

jliehr said:


> Just an FYI, Hawaii just updated the rules, you must have test results in hand before you board. There will be no more land and release from quarantine once the test comes back. If you land without the results you must quarantine for 14 days or your full trip if not longer than 14 days, takes effect Tuesday.
> 
> https://www.khon2.com/coronavirus/watch-live-state-to-open-pre-travel-testing-program-to-canada/


Wow, what a cluster*&^% his has become. Fortunately we are flying Monday and planning to pay for expedited results, but can you imagine showing up to the airport on Tuesday without your results yet and finding out they changed the rules two days before Thanksgiving when labs are packed?


----------



## DRussell83

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Wow, what a cluster*&^% his has become. Fortunately we are flying Monday and planning to pay for expedited results, but can you imagine showing up to the airport on Tuesday without your results yet and finding out they changed the rules two days before Thanksgiving when labs are packed?


I was a little surprised by the timing - why not start now - why are you waiting till Tuesday (maybe I am just extra salty because we leave on Tuesday) and yes before a major holiday.


----------



## Lesley Wake

jliehr said:


> Just an FYI, Hawaii just updated the rules, you must have test results in hand before you board. There will be no more land and release from quarantine once the test comes back. If you land without the results you must quarantine for 14 days or your full trip if not longer than 14 days, takes effect Tuesday.
> 
> https://www.khon2.com/coronavirus/watch-live-state-to-open-pre-travel-testing-program-to-canada/


On the Trip Advisor forums they also reported that United Airlines is now confirming you have the negative test before giving you a boarding pass. Good move on their part if it continues!


----------



## reluctantredhead

aoconnor said:


> I used the Vault at-home test that you do via Zoom (an approved test for HI). They include an overnight shipping label and I had my results in LESS than 24 hours from the time I dropped it off at the UPS store. $150 is the only downside.



We are considering the Vault option too, as we live in a rural area and don't have access to most of the trusted partners.

May I ask, were you flying on Hawaiian Airlines? We won't be (Delta instead), and I am wondering if the turnaround time will be this quick if we're not flying Hawaiian.

TIA!


----------



## hilarys

reluctantredhead said:


> We are considering the Vault option too, as we live in a rural area and don't have access to most of the trusted partners.
> 
> May I ask, were you flying on Hawaiian Airlines? We won't be (Delta instead), and I am wondering if the turnaround time will be this quick if we're not flying Hawaiian.
> 
> TIA!


You can see my posting on the other thread for the revised rules.  My daughter and I used Vault.  Tested Wed am, tests delivered to vault at 10am on Thursday we both received confirmation emails that tests were received.  My daughter's results posted at 7am california time on Friday.  My results have still not shown up - we did not get on our flight this morning.  We both marked our return packages as STAT Hawaii, and both were ordered through the partnership with Hawaiian airlines.  I have been trying for 24 hours to reach Vault to get status updates (calls, voicemails, emails, web inquiries) - no response or pick up from a human.  

My take away is that you need to do multiple tests to have a better shot at results and preferably one that is a rapid result (at the airport pre flight is even better).  

My husband and son tested with vault yesterday for a Monday morning flight - too early to see how it goes with their tests but it will be interesting to see.  I think they are overwhelmed and I am wondering if mine got lost or contaminated in lab?

Good luck - feeling very sad right now.  Our friends who have been our COVID bubble for the past 8 months are already there (Maui).


----------



## Paul Stupin

hilarys said:


> You can see my posting on the other thread for the revised rules.  My daughter and I used Vault.  Tested Wed am, tests delivered to vault at 10am on Thursday we both received confirmation emails that tests were received.  My daughter's results posted at 7am california time on Friday.  My results have still not shown up - we did not get on our flight this morning.  We both marked our return packages as STAT Hawaii, and both were ordered through the partnership with Hawaiian airlines.  I have been trying for 24 hours to reach Vault to get status updates (calls, voicemails, emails, web inquiries) - no response or pick up from a human.
> 
> My take away is that you need to do multiple tests to have a better shot at results and preferably one that is a rapid result (at the airport pre flight is even better).
> 
> My husband and son tested with vault yesterday for a Monday morning flight - too early to see how it goes with their tests but it will be interesting to see.  I think they are overwhelmed and I am wondering if mine got lost or contaminated in lab?
> 
> Good luck - feeling very sad right now.  Our friends who have been our COVID bubble for the past 8 months are already there (Maui).


So sorry this happened! Hopefully you’ll be in Hawaii soon!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

hilarys said:


> You can see my posting on the other thread for the revised rules.  My daughter and I used Vault.  Tested Wed am, tests delivered to vault at 10am on Thursday we both received confirmation emails that tests were received.  My daughter's results posted at 7am california time on Friday.  My results have still not shown up - we did not get on our flight this morning.  We both marked our return packages as STAT Hawaii, and both were ordered through the partnership with Hawaiian airlines.  I have been trying for 24 hours to reach Vault to get status updates (calls, voicemails, emails, web inquiries) - no response or pick up from a human.
> 
> My take away is that you need to do multiple tests to have a better shot at results and preferably one that is a rapid result (at the airport pre flight is even better).
> 
> My husband and son tested with vault yesterday for a Monday morning flight - too early to see how it goes with their tests but it will be interesting to see.  I think they are overwhelmed and I am wondering if mine got lost or contaminated in lab?
> 
> Good luck - feeling very sad right now.  Our friends who have been our COVID bubble for the past 8 months are already there (Maui).


So sorry to hear about this. We just took our tests this morning at the Oakland Airport CityHealth site for a Monday flight. It was not a great experience. I was watching the guy doing the swabs carefully--because I'm paranoid--and he didn't change his gloves after doing the people in front of us. I said something, and he changed them. There was a ziplock baggie with a loose piece of paper with our name handwritten on it, and an unmarked vial. The woman who did mine struggled to get the swab in the vial and close the bag. I could easily see bags opening up and things getting mixed up. It was very unorganized. I'd done a test earlier in the pandemic after traveling. It was also a drive through, but a completely different experience. Very well organized and very well run. This morning we had to go to three different people to do different things, and I wouldn't be surprised if our samples that we paid $120 to have expedited (by midnight tonight) end up in a different pile. I'm really worried and hope it all turns out well, but this process has been a stress. Cross your fingers for us.


----------



## DRussell83

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> So sorry to hear about this. We just took our tests this morning at the Oakland Airport CityHealth site for a Monday flight. It was not a great experience. I was watching the guy doing the swabs carefully--because I'm paranoid--and he didn't change his gloves after doing the people in front of us. I said something, and he changed them. There was a ziplock baggie with a loose piece of paper with our name handwritten on it, and an unmarked vial. The woman who did mine struggled to get the swab in the vial and close the bag. I could easily see bags opening up and things getting mixed up. It was very unorganized. I'd done a test earlier in the pandemic after traveling. It was also a drive through, but a completely different experience. Very well organized and very well run. This morning we had to go to three different people to do different things, and I wouldn't be surprised if our samples that we paid $120 to have expedited (by midnight tonight) end up in a different pile. I'm really worried and hope it all turns out well, but this process has been a stress. Cross your fingers for us.


We took our vault tests this morning - waited an hour - both supervisors were pleasant - rushed them over to ups and now we hold our breath - from there we went to urgent care - they accepted my insurance but not my husbands - I ended up taking the test - it was like the second day of this for them - I heard things like “how do we order a test for Hawaii?” So not really getting my hopes up for that one - we were unable to find one for my husband and we would have had to shell out 300 for his test - also tried cvs (we were willing to pay under 150) but nothing - headed home with massive headaches for both and thinking it shouldn’t have to be this hard.  Keeping my fingers crossed for all!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

DRussell83 said:


> We took our vault tests this morning - waited an hour - both supervisors were pleasant - rushed them over to ups and now we hold our breath - from there we went to urgent care - they accepted my insurance but not my husbands - I ended up taking the test - it was like the second day of this for them - I heard things like “how do we order a test for Hawaii?” So not really getting my hopes up for that one - we were unable to find one for my husband and we would have had to shell out 300 for his test - also tried cvs (we were willing to pay under 150) but nothing - headed home with massive headaches for both and thinking it shouldn’t have to be this hard.  Keeping my fingers crossed for all!


I completely agree--it really shouldn't be this hard. I will cross my fingers for you guys as well


----------



## hilarys

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> So sorry to hear about this. We just took our tests this morning at the Oakland Airport CityHealth site for a Monday flight. It was not a great experience. I was watching the guy doing the swabs carefully--because I'm paranoid--and he didn't change his gloves after doing the people in front of us. I said something, and he changed them. There was a ziplock baggie with a loose piece of paper with our name handwritten on it, and an unmarked vial. The woman who did mine struggled to get the swab in the vial and close the bag. I could easily see bags opening up and things getting mixed up. It was very unorganized. I'd done a test earlier in the pandemic after traveling. It was also a drive through, but a completely different experience. Very well organized and very well run. This morning we had to go to three different people to do different things, and I wouldn't be surprised if our samples that we paid $120 to have expedited (by midnight tonight) end up in a different pile. I'm really worried and hope it all turns out well, but this process has been a stress. Cross your fingers for us.


I have my fingers crossed for you.  Oh well.  In retrospect I wonder if we should have had a taxi take us over and see if we could have told a sob story and gotten tested on the spot at the Oakland Airport site and paid the rush fee - then we could have flown tomorrow or Monday (prices are actually really cheap right now for Sunday and Monday).   Our friends and my husband/son both used the Worksite Labs drive through testing in SF and had very good experiences.  DH tested at 10:30 yesterday morning and received his clear results this evening without the rush fee. I really wish I had done a second form of testing.  

I will have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## hilarys

DRussell83 said:


> We took our vault tests this morning - waited an hour - both supervisors were pleasant - rushed them over to ups and now we hold our breath - from there we went to urgent care - they accepted my insurance but not my husbands - I ended up taking the test - it was like the second day of this for them - I heard things like “how do we order a test for Hawaii?” So not really getting my hopes up for that one - we were unable to find one for my husband and we would have had to shell out 300 for his test - also tried cvs (we were willing to pay under 150) but nothing - headed home with massive headaches for both and thinking it shouldn’t have to be this hard.  Keeping my fingers crossed for all!


Hope it all goes well for you guys.  Track your vault shipment via UPS - we could see that it arrived at the lab via the UPS tracker way before (like 8 hours) before we received the vault email that they had the kits.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

hilarys said:


> I have my fingers crossed for you.  Oh well.  In retrospect I wonder if we should have had a taxi take us over and see if we could have told a sob story and gotten tested on the spot at the Oakland Airport site and paid the rush fee - then we could have flown tomorrow or Monday (prices are actually really cheap right now for Sunday and Monday).   Our friends and my husband/son both used the Worksite Labs drive through testing in SF and had very good experiences.  DH tested at 10:30 yesterday morning and received his clear results this evening without the rush fee. I really wish I had done a second form of testing.
> 
> I will have my fingers crossed for you.


Thanks so much! It helped  We received our results right about the time you wrote this post, LOL. All of us are negative, thank goodness. Now to upload our results, fill out the health questionnaires after 9:30 am, and then get there safely. I'm a little worried about some of the OGG reports I've read with long lines, but I'll try to put my patience hat on, LOL. We had a backup plan of driving out tomorrow to SFO and trying to get last minute "I'm flying today" tests. I almost made backup appointments last week, but I was feeling guilty about taking up testing slots for travel. Given how stressful this whole thing is though, I should have done it. I hope that cheap flights Monday and Tuesday equate to low volume flights. I've flown internationally three times during the pandemic, but in business/first with almost empty flights. I'm not looking forward to crowded planes, but I know I need to get over it.


----------



## Almondmilktea

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Thanks so much! It helped  We received our results right about the time you wrote this post, LOL. All of us are negative, thank goodness. Now to upload our results, fill out the health questionnaires after 9:30 am, and then get there safely. I'm a little worried about some of the OGG reports I've read with long lines, but I'll try to put my patience hat on, LOL. We had a backup plan of driving out tomorrow to SFO and trying to get last minute "I'm flying today" tests. I almost made backup appointments last week, but I was feeling guilty about taking up testing slots for travel. Given how stressful this whole thing is though, I should have done it. I hope that cheap flights Monday and Tuesday equate to low volume flights. I've flown internationally three times during the pandemic, but in business/first with almost empty flights. I'm not looking forward to crowded planes, but I know I need to get over it.



So less than 12 hours for results? That’s great! Mine was around 14 hours. I went to the same booth and they told me the tests taken there are sent to a lab in Hayward multiple times a day. The lab runs them in batches of 90, so samples may wait until enough comes in to be grouped together.

Happy for you being all good to go!


----------



## hilarys

My vault tests came in at 3am California time on Sunday morning    The end result is that they were 16 hours past Hawaii's 72 hour window and into another date on the calendar.  The results came to me 68 hours after the test was delivered to Vault's lab vs the 24 hours promised in the partnership with Hawaiian airlines.  Everyone else in my family received their results within the 24 hour window so obviously  mine was an outside case but for us that doesn't really matter as the trip is now not possible to take due to the stale results.  Even though everyone else in my family did fine with vault, the fact that mine somehow went sideways and there was no communication or return of 30 hours worth of attempt to contact them via phone, email, website, facebook etc is not acceptable.

I would not recommend them unless you also use another test as a back up so you have two shots to get results.


----------



## DRussell83

Quick update - I took a test through an urgent care that was partnered with west pac - got my results at exactly 24 hours - my husband is now rushing down there to get a test and we will pay out of pocket - we are now at 46 hours give or take - I know it might seem a little extreme and I probably would have been against it but the ups site has one of the vault tests marked as delayed and we went into panic mode - we have no idea who’s test it is and it could very well be a system glitch.....I think with the Sunday we are feeling uneasy so that’s why we are doing all this.


----------



## DRussell83

hilarys said:


> My vault tests came in at 3am California time on Sunday morning    The end result is that they were 16 hours past Hawaii's 72 hour window and into another date on the calendar.  The results came to me 68 hours after the test was delivered to Vault's lab vs the 24 hours promised in the partnership with Hawaiian airlines.  Everyone else in my family received their results within the 24 hour window so obviously  mine was an outside case but for us that doesn't really matter as the trip is now not possible to take due to the stale results.  Even though everyone else in my family did fine with vault, the fact that mine somehow went sideways and there was no communication or return of 30 hours worth of attempt to contact them via phone, email, website, facebook etc is not acceptable.
> 
> I would not recommend them unless you also use another test as a back up so you have two shots to get results.


I’m so so sorry your story definitely is one that resonated with us in trying everything to get another test. I’m just shocked and again so sorry.  I work in compliance so to see this whole outside of the guarantee 24 hour window keep coming up AND no customer service and vault and Hawaiian airlines not acknowledging or addressing it is so disheartening.  You guys are backlogged ok fine you need to say something so then people can plan alternative methods.


----------



## hilarys

DRussell83 said:


> Quick update - I took a test through an urgent care that was partnered with west pac - got my results at exactly 24 hours - my husband is now rushing down there to get a test and we will pay out of pocket - we are now at 46 hours give or take - I know it might seem a little extreme and I probably would have been against it but the ups site has one of the vault tests marked as delayed and we went into panic mode - we have no idea who’s test it is and it could very well be a system glitch.....I think with the Sunday we are feeling uneasy so that’s why we are doing all this.



You can probably guess that I think you made the right call given my vault challenges when I did not have any UPS issues. Good luck with getting them all back.


----------



## DRussell83

Almondmilktea said:


> So less than 12 hours for results? That’s great! Mine was around 14 hours. I went to the same booth and they told me the tests taken there are sent to a lab in Hayward multiple times a day. The lab runs them in batches of 90, so samples may wait until enough comes in to be grouped together.
> 
> Happy for you being all good to go!


Are you having a nice time? I need to hear yes so I know all this hassle and stress and my 48 hour headache is going to be worth it!


----------



## Almondmilktea

DRussell83 said:


> Are you having a nice time? I need to hear yes so I know all this hassle and stress and my 48 hour headache is going to be worth it!



Back home as of Friday, but the stay at Aulani was incredible and well worth the jumping through the multitude of hoops to get there.  The lack of crowds in general around the resort was super. Hope it all works out for your husband!


----------



## neurosx1983

hilarys said:


> My vault tests came in at 3am California time on Sunday morning    The end result is that they were 16 hours past Hawaii's 72 hour window and into another date on the calendar.  The results came to me 68 hours after the test was delivered to Vault's lab vs the 24 hours promised in the partnership with Hawaiian airlines.  Everyone else in my family received their results within the 24 hour window so obviously  mine was an outside case but for us that doesn't really matter as the trip is now not possible to take due to the stale results.  Even though everyone else in my family did fine with vault, the fact that mine somehow went sideways and there was no communication or return of 30 hours worth of attempt to contact them via phone, email, website, facebook etc is not acceptable.
> 
> I would not recommend them unless you also use another test as a back up so you have two shots to get results.



Wow that it's awful....I'm so sorry for all of the hassle you guys had to go through. Hopefully the resorts gave you a refund at least?

As much as we are so excited to go to HI next month I'm almost wondering if going to FL and dealing with the "voluntary quarantine" upon return back to NJ might be more appealing..


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Almondmilktea said:


> So less than 12 hours for results? That’s great! Mine was around 14 hours. I went to the same booth and they told me the tests taken there are sent to a lab in Hayward multiple times a day. The lab runs them in batches of 90, so samples may wait until enough comes in to be grouped together.
> 
> Happy for you being all good to go!


Yes, a little less than 12 hours. I was so relieved, especially given how unorganized I felt as if it was.

This entire process has been extremely frustrating and anxiety provoking. There have been a couple times that I've been moments from calling the trip. I've had to walk my 77 year old mother through this, and it's been horrible. I don't know how they expect people who aren't savvy with computers, etc. to do all this. From stupid things like filling out all the Hawaii forms on the website (laptop) and then having to switch to a iphone/ipad to sign the health form, to trying to teach her to download and save the PDFs on her computer so she could then upload them on the website. I snapped at her more than a few times, and I feel badly, but it was ridiculous. 

We uploaded our PDFs to the Hawaii website and they all say "verification in process" so extra frustration. CityHealth provides two PDFs so I upload both for each of us, but the same thing happened. I went on the Hawaii FAQ and one of the PDFs I uploaded looks just like the one they have for CityHealth as an example so I have no idea what is going on. I give up. We have printed copies of everything, and we will just have to deal at the airport if it doesn't switch by time we land.


----------



## Lilsia

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Yes, a little less than 12 hours. I was so relieved, especially given how unorganized I felt as if it was.
> 
> This entire process has been extremely frustrating and anxiety provoking. There have been a couple times that I've been moments from calling the trip. I've had to walk my 77 year old mother through this, and it's been horrible. I don't know how they expect people who aren't savvy with computers, etc. to do all this. From stupid things like filling out all the Hawaii forms on the website (laptop) and then having to switch to a iphone/ipad to sign the health form, to trying to teach her to download and save the PDFs on her computer so she could then upload them on the website. I snapped at her more than a few times, and I feel badly, but it was ridiculous.
> 
> We uploaded our PDFs to the Hawaii website and they all say "verification in process" so extra frustration. CityHealth provides two PDFs so I upload both for each of us, but the same thing happened. I went on the Hawaii FAQ and one of the PDFs I uploaded looks just like the one they have for CityHealth as an example so I have no idea what is going on. I give up. We have printed copies of everything, and we will just have to deal at the airport if it doesn't switch by time we land.



I plan on having my college aged daughter do ours this May. LOL


----------



## DisWitt

Just for those wanting another data point, we did Vault because they were one of the few options for those with kids under 13. I pre-ordered kits for us about 3-4 weeks out. Exactly 72h before our flight, we all logged onto their site on separate devices (laptops and iPads) to await the zoom call for observed testing. The waits all said 2 hours. But within 10 minutes, someone came on! Unfortunately, I had just eaten and our eldest was in the middle of class. So DW and DS11 did their spit-in-the tube. Easy. We hung up that call and one other and waited. And waited. At just about the 2 hour mark, another provider picked up and observed my test with DS13. Easy! Friends going with us also got the 2 hour wait and were done in about 30 min. I made it to our UPS Store with over 90-minutes to spare. One tip: TAKE PHOTOS of your shipping labels before you drop them. This was how I could see that our packages were ALL dropped at Vault at 10am ET the next morning. DW got a email that they received her package about noon. Nothing on the rest of them, but I rested easy having tracked ups. About 7pm PT, we got results for DW, and both DS! Friends reported they got W’s results at 3am PT. Ugh... me and K were waiting on pins and needles! But indeed, our results came at the same time, about 29h after delivery at Vault. Then we just had to finish our Hawaii profiles online, easy.

ANOTHER TIP: if you’re traveling with someone who is computer-challenged, do it for them! Use their email address (or get one for them that you control), then hold their password for both Vault and Hawaii and do all of their uploading and such. You can have vault ship to their address but then you can manage their results download and uploading to Hawaii and all that. They’d only need to do the zoom call... which, if they have zoom, you can call them and then take over their computer to get the call going. If I had go with my DM75, I’d have just white-glove-serviced her. Too many things to possibly go wrong.
Now we are off to Aulani!


----------



## Almondmilktea

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Yes, a little less than 12 hours. I was so relieved, especially given how unorganized I felt as if it was.
> 
> This entire process has been extremely frustrating and anxiety provoking. There have been a couple times that I've been moments from calling the trip. I've had to walk my 77 year old mother through this, and it's been horrible. I don't know how they expect people who aren't savvy with computers, etc. to do all this. From stupid things like filling out all the Hawaii forms on the website (laptop) and then having to switch to a iphone/ipad to sign the health form, to trying to teach her to download and save the PDFs on her computer so she could then upload them on the website. I snapped at her more than a few times, and I feel badly, but it was ridiculous.
> 
> We uploaded our PDFs to the Hawaii website and they all say "verification in process" so extra frustration. CityHealth provides two PDFs so I upload both for each of us, but the same thing happened. I went on the Hawaii FAQ and one of the PDFs I uploaded looks just like the one they have for CityHealth as an example so I have no idea what is going on. I give up. We have printed copies of everything, and we will just have to deal at the airport if it doesn't switch by time we land.



Don‘t worry about the ‘verification in process’ status.  My gf had the same issue and it was cleared at the airport once she showed them the pdf with the negative COVID result.  So just make sure you have the test result saved on your phone.  Apparently, the  system is setup to auto-verify these results when the pdf is uploaded, but not all results do for whatever reason and require a manual approval.  That’s what the airport employee will do when you land.  Seems like the pdf from CVS is the one the system seems to auto-verify the most.  

I hear you on the walking thru a parent on it tho, it is not easy to navigate


----------



## reluctantredhead

hilarys said:


> You can see my posting on the other thread for the revised rules.  My daughter and I used Vault.  Tested Wed am, tests delivered to vault at 10am on Thursday we both received confirmation emails that tests were received.  My daughter's results posted at 7am california time on Friday.  My results have still not shown up - we did not get on our flight this morning.  We both marked our return packages as STAT Hawaii, and both were ordered through the partnership with Hawaiian airlines.  I have been trying for 24 hours to reach Vault to get status updates (calls, voicemails, emails, web inquiries) - no response or pick up from a human.
> 
> My take away is that you need to do multiple tests to have a better shot at results and preferably one that is a rapid result (at the airport pre flight is even better).
> 
> My husband and son tested with vault yesterday for a Monday morning flight - too early to see how it goes with their tests but it will be interesting to see.  I think they are overwhelmed and I am wondering if mine got lost or contaminated in lab?
> 
> Good luck - feeling very sad right now.  Our friends who have been our COVID bubble for the past 8 months are already there (Maui).


I am so sorry to hear this...what a terrible end result this has had. This is exactly what I was afraid of. I am so sad for you that you had to miss your trip!

This leaves me very discouraged about ours. At this point, Vault and the Costco test are really our only options. We live in a very rural area...it's a 2.5 hour drive each way to the nearest Hawaii-approved rapid results location, and honestly that isn't really possible in the wintertime (we have an early January trip scheduled) where we live, without taking your life into your hands...the roads are just too dangerous.

I think our only hope at this point is that the Detroit airport will get rapid results testing before then. Because we live near a small regional airport (and again due to the danger of winter roads), we're flying to Detroit at night, then staying the night at the airport hotel and continuing out to Maui the following afternoon. Our Maui leg doesn't leave until 6 pm, so if we could get a 24 hour result test after we landed in Detroit, that would be our only chance I think, as all the trusted partners in our town are quoting 3-4 days for results right now. My husband thinks it's just too risky and we should probably cancel. Ugh.

Again...thank you so much for responding. (((HUGS))) to you...I hope you're able to reschedule another trip soon!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Lilsia said:


> I plan on having my college aged daughter do ours this May. LOL



Excellent decision, LOL. It really is a PITA and one of those things that could be easily messed up. 



Almondmilktea said:


> Don‘t worry about the ‘verification in process’ status.  My gf had the same issue and it was cleared at the airport once she showed them the pdf with the negative COVID result.  So just make sure you have the test result saved on your phone.  Apparently, the  system is setup to auto-verify these results when the pdf is uploaded, but not all results do for whatever reason and require a manual approval.  That’s what the airport employee will do when you land.  Seems like the pdf from CVS is the one the system seems to auto-verify the most.
> 
> I hear you on the walking thru a parent on it tho, it is not easy to navigate


I printed off the flow chart on the Hawaii website of what you need to do to enter, and it pretty much sums up the issue--way too confusing. They call this the "quick" reference chart: https://hawaiicovid19.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/10/Flying-Into-Hawaii_103020.pdf I wish they could have integrated everything better with the trusted partners and/or just asked people to show proof on landing without having to use the portal. 

Thanks so much for the info and easing my worries about verification in process. So annoying, but glad that it can be easily over-ridden at the airport. Would be nice if they could get it together to automatically recognize the trusted partners. Our PDF is exactly what they have posted on the FAQs. Ugh. Anyway, thank you again!!


----------



## nono

Ran across this article, which may explain why folks are not getting results as consistently as before.  Holiday surge along with COVID surge...


----------



## _auroraborealis_

reluctantredhead said:


> We are considering the Vault option too, as we live in a rural area and don't have access to most of the trusted partners.
> 
> May I ask, were you flying on Hawaiian Airlines? We won't be (Delta instead), and I am wondering if the turnaround time will be this quick if we're not flying Hawaiian.
> 
> TIA!


I will warn that in MN some people in rural areas are having issues with receiving Vault tests because UPS chokes on rural route addresses.


----------



## reluctantredhead

_auroraborealis_ said:


> I will warn that in MN some people in rural areas are having issues with receiving Vault tests because UPS chokes on rural route addresses.


Thank you for letting me know. We don't actually have a rural route address, but our town of 11,000 people is hours from a rapid testing location. I have a feeling that unless we suddenly get one here in our town, this trip will have to be cancelled. My husband and I just aren't comfortable with white knuckling it until the last second to know whether we can get on the plane or not. We aren't ready to cancel yet, but will probably wait until about 2 weeks after Thanksgiving and decide then (or have it decided for us if Hawaii closes to tourists again).


----------



## neurosx1983

reluctantredhead said:


> Thank you for letting me know. We don't actually have a rural route address, but our town of 11,000 people is hours from a rapid testing location. I have a feeling that unless we suddenly get one here in our town, this trip will have to be cancelled. My husband and I just aren't comfortable with white knuckling it until the last second to know whether we can get on the plane or not. We aren't ready to cancel yet, but will probably wait until about 2 weeks after Thanksgiving and decide then (or have it decided for us if Hawaii closes to tourists again).



Feeling just like you guys do, only we don't live in a rural area.  Might sound silly, but I'm worried about the swab with our 8yo DS, so unless we can find a place that does saliva test on site, we will be holding our breath with Vault like many others. You're right that the stress of vault tests not coming back in time (and thus missing the flight and also missing the cut off for getting a refund on hotels) can't be stressed enough.


----------



## wdp

Interesting development with our Walgreens rapid (POC/ID NOW) test.  We took the test this morning and hadn't heard anything after 12 hours.  We called the PWN Health service center and the agent said my results WERE ready and they didn't know why I hadn't received them.  He sent me a link immediately with the negative results.  If you had the rapid test at Walgreens and haven't heard anything after 12 hours you might want to call (315-401-7865).


----------



## DRussell83

Update time - so we know the vault tests were delivered but we have not received anything from vault on receipt (we leave tomorrow at 855 am pst) so my husband got his results from yesterday at the urgent care but they came from the urgent care office not west pac (the trusted partner) 3 hours later and several phone calls we got the official pdf from west pac - still nothing from vault but I think we are good here - I know it’s been said here already but I’m shocked at how downhill vault went when I ordered early November I thought for sure we would be good after all it’s partnered with Hawaiian it’s clear they couldn’t handle the surge in combination with the holiday - I’ll report when vault results are received - thank you to everyone who posted their experiences! I’m not much of a poster having worked for the company and my husband working there for 20 years (we met on the jungle cruise 17 years ago collective awe) but came on back in April after our first canceled Aulani trip. So appreciate everyone’s thoughts and can’t wait to FINALLY see our home resort - happy thanksgiving!


----------



## hilarys

DRussell83 said:


> Update time - so we know the vault tests were delivered but we have not received anything from vault on receipt (we leave tomorrow at 855 am pst) so my husband got his results from yesterday at the urgent care but they came from the urgent care office not west pac (the trusted partner) 3 hours later and several phone calls we got the official pdf from west pac - still nothing from vault but I think we are good here - I know it’s been said here already but I’m shocked at how downhill vault went when I ordered early November I thought for sure we would be good after all it’s partnered with Hawaiian it’s clear they couldn’t handle the surge in combination with the holiday - I’ll report when vault results are received - thank you to everyone who posted their experiences! I’m not much of a poster having worked for the company and my husband working there for 20 years (we met on the jungle cruise 17 years ago collective awe) but came on back in April after our first canceled Aulani trip. So appreciate everyone’s thoughts and can’t wait to FINALLY see our home resort - happy thanksgiving!


Have a great trip.  I am so glad you were able to do a back up test.   Aulani is awesome.


----------



## LisaRN97

DRussell83 said:


> Update time - so we know the vault tests were delivered but we have not received anything from vault on receipt (we leave tomorrow at 855 am pst) so my husband got his results from yesterday at the urgent care but they came from the urgent care office not west pac (the trusted partner) 3 hours later and several phone calls we got the official pdf from west pac - still nothing from vault but I think we are good here - I know it’s been said here already but I’m shocked at how downhill vault went when I ordered early November I thought for sure we would be good after all it’s partnered with Hawaiian it’s clear they couldn’t handle the surge in combination with the holiday - I’ll report when vault results are received - thank you to everyone who posted their experiences! I’m not much of a poster having worked for the company and my husband working there for 20 years (we met on the jungle cruise 17 years ago collective awe) but came on back in April after our first canceled Aulani trip. So appreciate everyone’s thoughts and can’t wait to FINALLY see our home resort - happy thanksgiving!


Thank you for the update - following closely as we leave on a Tuesday as well.  You took your vault test Saturday and shipped, correct? And what time does the delivery show for Sunday?


----------



## DRussell83

LisaRN97 said:


> Thank you for the update - following closely as we leave on a Tuesday as well.  You took your vault test Saturday and shipped, correct? And what time does the delivery show for Sunday?


Just getting to the airport and nothing from vault yet - yes Saturday morning at exactly the 72 hour mark - there was no movement on Sunday because ups doesn’t fly on Sunday and now ups is saying one of them is in Illinois (?) so we really aren’t sure who to blame at this point - do you have an alternate testing plan?


----------



## LisaRN97

DRussell83 said:


> Just getting to the airport and nothing from vault yet - yes Saturday morning at exactly the 72 hour mark - there was no movement on Sunday because ups doesn’t fly on Sunday and now ups is saying one of them is in Illinois (?) so we really aren’t sure who to blame at this point - do you have an alternate testing plan?


We do have an alternate...3 to be exact! I have rapid tests booked at the airport on Monday (they are only open 10-5 and our flight is 9:50am) as a last resort.  But we are hoping to get an appointment for the rapid Walgreens test on Saturday and there is also a few urgent cares with the rapid test that are approved, and they take walk-in on the weekends.  Even with 3 options, I'm still losing sleep!

Have a great trip!


----------



## neurosx1983

Hopefully someone has some experiences with Costco to see if they're having the same turnaround issues as Vault.

I'm so utterly disappointed in Vault - just on Disboards we have a few people that have recently not gotten their results in time. This is unacceptable.


***Update - Costco online reviews are all terrible! This one sounds much worse than Vault. Nevermind!***


----------



## braysmommy

neurosx1983 said:


> Hopefully someone has some experiences with Costco to see if they're having the same turnaround issues as Vault.
> 
> I'm so utterly disappointed in Vault - just on Disboards we have a few people that have recently not gotten their results in time. This is unacceptable.
> 
> 
> ***Update - Costco online reviews are all terrible! This one sounds much worse than Vault. Nevermind!***



I read the same about Costco and Vault can't keep up with demand right now it doesn't seem. I also wouldn't use them for early week flight since UPS doesn't move things on Sunday cutting into 72 hour window.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

We arrived safely in Maui yesterday at about noon. We were really worried about airport crowds given the evening news photos, but flying out of Oakland was great--the airport was empty except for the few flights by different airlines to Hawaii. We walked right up to check out bags and went through security with no one in front of us. Our particular gate was crowded, but we found an empty gate to sit at while we waited to board. 

The worst part of the whole trip was after boarding. We were in first so we boarded first. That was a mistake. We should have gotten on last, but I was worried about bag space. There was no social distancing as people boarded and the aisle was packed. I ended up putting on my face shield while we waited in addition to my mask. 

Mask compliance was fantastic on the flight. I was very impressed--people kept it no the entire time except for very brief periods of eating. There were four children in first and I was worried, but they were awesome with the masks. The only nose I saw the entire flight was the captain who couldn't seem to keep his on correctly every time he came out to use the bathroom! I asked, and there were about 100 people on the flight. Hawaiian airlines keeps the middle seat open so the plane was about 2/3 full. 

On landing at OGG we were funneled into a very long line. There was a flight ahead of us that was probably half-way done. I was worried we'd be standing there forever, but it moved pretty quickly. I didn't look, but I suspect we were in line for about 20-25 minutes. The woman who processed our documents was incredibly efficient and had our "verification in process" for our negative tests cleared instantly. It only took a few extra minutes to process all four of us, and we were only way to baggage claim and to pick up the rental car. I'm emerald club, and I'd heard I had to check in first but that was wrong. Went straight to the aisle and picked a car. We were on the road within an hour of landing. 

After the hassle and stress of getting all the ducks lined up to travel, it was such a relief to be in the clear and here. We are in Wailea (Grand Wailea area), and it doesn't feel very crowded. We walked right into a restaurant that usually has a long wait. I suspect Oahu is different and a lot more busy (that was what one of the hotel employees said).


----------



## montreid

Have a ressie for Dec 26-Jan2 for Aulani -- hopefully not too busy at the pools, but those videos on youtube look kind of scary -- may need to hang at the beach only instead.


----------



## LisaRN97

montreid said:


> Have a ressie for Dec 26-Jan2 for Aulani -- hopefully not too busy at the pools, but those videos on youtube look kind of scary -- may need to hang at the beach only instead.


From what I've been reading, we should expect it to be busy as many locals have off for the holiday and they tend to spend it at Aulani (don't blame them one bit!).


----------



## neurosx1983

Interesting that vault is now saying on their website that they don’t recommend using the service if the flight is on Tuesday or Wednesday because of weekend turnaround times…


----------



## cgattis

Awesome!!! Glad you had a good experience to help wash away all the stress leading up to it!

Please start a Maui trip thread with a few highlights (or lowlights if you have any), if not a full trip report!  We’re planning to stay in Hana and Wailea in 2022 so would love your thoughts! Have a great trip!!


----------



## DRussell83

Here - vault received our samples but not processed yet - people were waiting in the airport for results not sure how long they were going to let them wait - in San Diego they just said numerous times to have your results but never checked.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

You have to keep in mind that Vault pivoted to providing COVID testing. They're a startup that was focused on something entirely different, and are going an opportunistic route.

Scaling is a huge issue for any testing operation, but especially for an operation that wasn't primarily focused on testing protocols to start with.

I give you how their website still describes itself in a Google result. (For those that know HTML/webdev, this is straight out of the metadata they set for themselves.)



Their Series A funding in March, before things went weird, they described themselves as offering "identification and treatment services for men to improve their sexual, physical, and cognitive performance, including testosterone replacement therapy, erectile and ejaculatory function, fat loss, muscle and endurance building, and prevention treatments for mental decline, enabling men to a personalized approach to healthcare and boost their performance."

Which is to say: The timing issues of this fast expansion surprises no one who knew about this.


----------



## neurosx1983

_auroraborealis_ said:


> You have to keep in mind that Vault pivoted to providing COVID testing. They're a startup that was focused on something entirely different, and are going an opportunistic route.
> 
> Scaling is a huge issue for any testing operation, but especially for an operation that wasn't primarily focused on testing protocols to start with.
> 
> I give you how their website still describes itself in a Google result. (For those that know HTML/webdev, this is straight out of the metadata they set for themselves.)
> 
> View attachment 540255
> 
> Their Series A funding in March, before things went weird, they described themselves as offering "identification and treatment services for men to improve their sexual, physical, and cognitive performance, including testosterone replacement therapy, erectile and ejaculatory function, fat loss, muscle and endurance building, and prevention treatments for mental decline, enabling men to a personalized approach to healthcare and boost their performance."
> 
> Which is to say: The timing issues of this fast expansion surprises no one who knew about this.



The other thing that I’d like to know is how does their deal with Hawaiian Airlines actually work? Did Hawaiian pay vault some extra money to ensure the customers get their results sooner? We plan on staying at four seasons on the big Island for the first part of our trip in December and they actually have their own expedited service with vault. But I don’t know what that actually means anymore.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

neurosx1983 said:


> The other thing that I’d like to know is how does their deal with Hawaiian Airlines actually work? Did Hawaiian pay vault some extra money to ensure the customers get their results sooner? We plan on staying at four seasons on the big Island for the first part of our trip in December and they actually have their own expedited service with vault. But I don’t know what that actually means anymore.


And even if Hawaiian did, what are the terms of the other 760 deals they've signed, likely assuming that they could easily scale up because unemployment, not taking into account that actual test processing takes fairly specific skill sets.


----------



## jaysonleah

wdp said:


> Interesting development with our Walgreens rapid (POC/ID NOW) test.  We took the test this morning and hadn't heard anything after 12 hours.  We called the PWN Health service center and the agent said my results WERE ready and they didn't know why I hadn't received them.  He sent me a link immediately with the negative results.  If you had the rapid test at Walgreens and haven't heard anything after 12 hours you might want to call (315-401-7865).


Is the ID NOW test a confirmed NAAT test making it usable for the safe traveler program?


----------



## Lilsia

neurosx1983 said:


> The other thing that I’d like to know is how does their deal with Hawaiian Airlines actually work? Did Hawaiian pay vault some extra money to ensure the customers get their results sooner? We plan on staying at four seasons on the big Island for the first part of our trip in December and they actually have their own expedited service with vault. But I don’t know what that actually means anymore.



It would be more likely that Vault, and the others on Hawaii's approved list are kicking back money to the state, not the other way around. Why else would they choose only certain companies to do their test where there are plenty of legitimate testing sites.


----------



## StayAwake

jaysonleah said:


> Is the ID NOW test a confirmed NAAT test making it usable for the safe traveler program?


Both the PCR (72 hr) and ID NOW (24 hr) test were confirmed as usable for the Hawaii safe traveler program. I see that it doesn't specifically list that on the safe traveler program website anymore.  However, the FAQs on the Walgreens site say "The Rapid Point-of-Care (POC) Test (ID NOW) and RT-PCR Diagnostic Panel provided by Walgreens are nucleic acid amplification tests (NAAT). Both types are approved by the state of Hawaii, however the turnaround results time may vary."


----------



## jaysonleah

StayAwake said:


> Both the PCR (72 hr) and ID NOW (24 hr) test were confirmed as usable for the Hawaii safe traveler program. I see that it doesn't specifically list that on the safe traveler program website anymore.  However, the FAQs on the Walgreens site say "The Rapid Point-of-Care (POC) Test (ID NOW) and RT-PCR Diagnostic Panel provided by Walgreens are nucleic acid amplification tests (NAAT). Both types are approved by the state of Hawaii, however the turnaround results time may vary."


That’s great, thank you


----------



## wdp

jaysonleah said:


> Is the ID NOW test a confirmed NAAT test making it usable for the safe traveler program?


Yes.  We arrived at HNL with the Walgreens ID NOW test results in hand this afternoon.  We uploaded them yesterday.  No line at all at the Ko Olina arrival/quarantine exemption desk at HNL.  Cleared in 30 seconds.


----------



## neurosx1983

reluctantredhead said:


> Thank you for letting me know. We don't actually have a rural route address, but our town of 11,000 people is hours from a rapid testing location. I have a feeling that unless we suddenly get one here in our town, this trip will have to be cancelled. My husband and I just aren't comfortable with white knuckling it until the last second to know whether we can get on the plane or not. We aren't ready to cancel yet, but will probably wait until about 2 weeks after Thanksgiving and decide then (or have it decided for us if Hawaii closes to tourists again).



As much as we were looking forward to spending Christmas looking at the Aulani sunset, the anxiety of getting a COVID test back in time was just too last-second for the type of traveler that I am so we have unfortunately decided to cancel. We will go back when things settle down and some sense of 'normal' returns. The islands will always be there, I guess! 

Part of the problem with testing was that we decided that going to an urgent care was out because of the risk of exposure to actually sick people and we didn't want our son to get a swab. Hearing stories of Vault dropping the ball became the deal breaker. Anyway we will try our luck with WDW!

Hoping you all that DO end up going to HI have a marvelous time!


----------



## reluctantredhead

neurosx1983 said:


> As much as we were looking forward to spending Christmas looking at the Aulani sunset, the anxiety of getting a COVID test back in time was just too last-second for the type of traveler that I am so we have unfortunately decided to cancel. We will go back when things settle down and some sense of 'normal' returns. The islands will always be there, I guess!
> 
> Part of the problem with testing was that we decided that going to an urgent care was out because of the risk of exposure to actually sick people and we didn't want our son to get a swab. Hearing stories of Vault dropping the ball became the deal breaker. Anyway we will try our luck with WDW!
> 
> Hoping you all that DO end up going to HI have a marvelous time!


Thanks.

I completely understand your rationale for trying your luck with WDW instead...I actually suggested that to my husband the other day. We are exactly the same kind of travelers as you are, apparently! He is reluctant, though, because we live in northern Michigan and he really wanted to go somewhere that would be virtually guaranteed to have warm, sunny weather in January...and that's why we'd chosen Maui. With central FL, it could be  or it could be  during our time frame -- I'll never forget the year we ran the WDW marathon and it snowed!


----------



## emmarose298

I did the Walgreens rapid NAAT test and got my results in two hours. The sweet spot for appointments for New Jersey was around 8pm four days before the day you want your appointment! The timing did change slightly while checking for days so we checked about every half hour.


----------



## Paul Stupin

neurosx1983 said:


> As much as we were looking forward to spending Christmas looking at the Aulani sunset, the anxiety of getting a COVID test back in time was just too last-second for the type of traveler that I am so we have unfortunately decided to cancel. We will go back when things settle down and some sense of 'normal' returns. The islands will always be there, I guess!
> 
> Part of the problem with testing was that we decided that going to an urgent care was out because of the risk of exposure to actually sick people and we didn't want our son to get a swab. Hearing stories of Vault dropping the ball became the deal breaker. Anyway we will try our luck with WDW!
> 
> Hoping you all that DO end up going to HI have a marvelous time!


Totally understand the annoyance and stress of this COVID vaccine testing for Hawaii. We’re still trying to figure out the best strategy for our Aulani trip in Jan. That said, you might want to consider that Hawaii at this point is much safer than Florida, where the risk of infection and number of cases Is considerably higher.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

It's all over the news here (Maui), but Kauai has decided to opt out of the testing option and the governor gave his okay so all visitors will have to quarantine for 14 days starting Dec. 2.


----------



## jodistrock

Super sad here - We have canceled our trip... 
The conference company emailed us a week ago & told us that they would not be holding an actual conference at Aulani & that we would have to live-stream the conference from our hotel. This & all the above worries & restrictions made us think that we can go somewhere here in the lower 48 states & live stream the conference. So, we are going to WDW since we have DVC points to use 
We are high risk with being frontline health care providers and the surge is concerning. I'd hate to have a positive test before traveling or during travel... (I have already had COVID).
We will get to Hawaii in late 2021 
Good luck to the rest of you! Have magical stays & safe travels!


----------



## neurosx1983

Paul Stupin said:


> Totally understand the annoyance and stress of this COVID vaccine testing for Hawaii. We’re still trying to figure out the best strategy for our Aulani trip in Jan. That said, you might want to consider that Hawaii at this point is much safer than Florida, where the risk of infection and number of cases Is considerably higher.



You’re totally right… Cases are much worse in Florida than Hawaii. That said, something about Walt Disney World feels like they’re doing a good job with safety so we don’t mind going down there. Honestly the thing about Hawaii was that the stress of Covid testing and getting results back in time was a little too much. And with one of the islands going back into quarantine, it just seems a little risky.


----------



## _auroraborealis_

I would also say that depending on where you are coming from it is easier to minimize exposure in travel going towards florida. Especially if you drive.


----------



## Paul Stupin

_auroraborealis_ said:


> I would also say that depending on where you are coming from it is easier to minimize exposure in travel going towards florida. Especially if you drive.


Good point. We’re in LA , and our Hawaii flight is about the same as the one to Orlando. We flew this summer to WDW, and felt pretty safe...hopefully we’ll feel the same on the flight to Honolulu in January.


----------



## SandieMay

I just wanted to let everyone know who might be flying out of LAX-- The Sheraton Gateway LAX (1 mi from airport) is offering SAME DAY covid testing with guaranteed results by midnight on the same day you take it. Anyone can use it with an appointment (you don't have to stay at the Sheraton to be able to make an appointment) and it's the Hawaii approved PCR test. You'll need to find somewhere to print out the results as they warn that LAX will not accept a confirmation shown on your phone. The cost is steep--$175, but if you live somewhere testing is not available, or if you are leaving on Tuesday or Wednesday, this is an option. I can't seem to post the link but it's Nsiterecovery dot com click on covid testing--there are 3 SoCal locations, click on the one at the Sheraton Gateway.


----------



## CodyBoy

Did anyone post this: sorry if yes: from the points guys—
Unfortunately, we’ve also learned Quest Diagnostics is opting out of the Hawaii testing program. Quest says, “Due to high demand from healthcare providers for our COVID-19 molecular diagnostic testing services, Quest Diagnostics is suspending its participation in the Hawaii Pre-travel Testing Program, effective November 22, 2020.” Ouch.


----------



## Paul Stupin

SandieMay said:


> I just wanted to let everyone know who might be flying out of LAX-- The Sheraton Gateway LAX (1 mi from airport) is offering SAME DAY covid testing with guaranteed results by midnight on the same day you take it. Anyone can use it with an appointment (you don't have to stay at the Sheraton to be able to make an appointment) and it's the Hawaii approved PCR test. You'll need to find somewhere to print out the results as they warn that LAX will not accept a confirmation shown on your phone. The cost is steep--$175, but if you live somewhere testing is not available, or if you are leaving on Tuesday or Wednesday, this is an option. I can't seem to post the link but it's Nsiterecovery dot com click on covid testing--there are 3 SoCal locations, click on the one at the Sheraton Gateway.


I just went to their website, and there’s no mention of either Hawaii or the company being a “trusted partner.” If they were approved, I’m sure they would have said so. Also, there was one review posted, from someone who took their test on a Monday, who was still waiting for his results five days later and had to reschedule his flight.


----------



## Paul Stupin

One piece of good news for folks flying out of LA on Hawaiian. They’ve finally started offering their COVID testing service in Los Angeles. I copied the text below from an article posted last week:

Hawaiian’s guests in the Los Angeles area have exclusive access to the carrier’s newest testing site that opened today in Culver City, its second location in partnership with Worksite Labs. Hawaiian began offering the $90 shallow nasal swab tests – with results provided within 36 hours – last month near San Francisco International Airport. It will open its third site tomorrow across from the Main Street Hotel in Las Vegas.


----------



## SandieMay

Paul Stupin said:


> I just went to their website, and there’s no mention of either Hawaii or the company being a “trusted partner.” If they were approved, I’m sure they would have said so. Also, there was one review posted, from someone who took their test on a Monday, who was still waiting for his results five days later and had to reschedule his flight.


Really? I just went to see if it changed from yesterday and the home page says right on it 

*COVID Testing for Travel $175 per person. Same day results…Guaranteed. Book an appointment below or call (714) 617-1856.*

*Nucleic Acid Amplification Test (NAAT)*
*RT-PCR Nasal Swab*
*CLIA Approved Laboratory*
*Molecular PCR Nasal Swab COVID testing service. Two locations in Orange County, Newport Beach and San Juan Capistrano. One location in Los Angeles conveniently located near LAX inside the Sheraton Gateway Hotel, and one location in San Diego inside the Sheraton San Diego Hotel & Marina.
Same day results…Guaranteed. If you are required to have a PCR nucleic acid amplification test (NAAT) test before travel this is the required test. *


----------



## neurosx1983

SandieMay said:


> Really? I just went to see if it changed from yesterday and the home page says right on it
> 
> *COVID Testing for Travel $175 per person. Same day results…Guaranteed. Book an appointment below or call (714) 617-1856.*
> 
> *Nucleic Acid Amplification Test (NAAT)*
> *RT-PCR Nasal Swab*
> *CLIA Approved Laboratory*
> *Molecular PCR Nasal Swab COVID testing service. Two locations in Orange County, Newport Beach and San Juan Capistrano. One location in Los Angeles conveniently located near LAX inside the Sheraton Gateway Hotel, and one location in San Diego inside the Sheraton San Diego Hotel & Marina.
> Same day results…Guaranteed. If you are required to have a PCR nucleic acid amplification test (NAAT) test before travel this is the required test. *



I think the issue is that this might not be approved by Hawaii as a trusted partner...Hawaii doesn't just accept any NAAT/PCR test. It needs to be from specific vendors.  Dumb, I agree.


----------



## saremmons

Always have a backup test planned. Had a Walgreens rapid test scheduled for today. They closed this morning due to supply shortage. They do not know when they will get more. Ended up at Alaska Airlines for $170 each. At least we will get results back by 2pm tomorrow, but not budget friendly!


----------



## Paul Stupin

SandieMay said:


> Really? I just went to see if it changed from yesterday and the home page says right on it
> 
> *COVID Testing for Travel $175 per person. Same day results…Guaranteed. Book an appointment below or call (714) 617-1856.*
> 
> *Nucleic Acid Amplification Test (NAAT)*
> *RT-PCR Nasal Swab*
> *CLIA Approved Laboratory*
> *Molecular PCR Nasal Swab COVID testing service. Two locations in Orange County, Newport Beach and San Juan Capistrano. One location in Los Angeles conveniently located near LAX inside the Sheraton Gateway Hotel, and one location in San Diego inside the Sheraton San Diego Hotel & Marina.
> Same day results…Guaranteed. If you are required to have a PCR nucleic acid amplification test (NAAT) test before travel this is the required test. *


If the company isn’t a trusted partner, Hawaii will not accept the results. And the negative review kind of spooks me as well.

My wife and I already made reservations for the Hawaiian Airlines test in early Jan, three days prior to departure. There’s also another Hawaii approved testing site at LAX that’s either open or opening soon, from a company called Clarity Lab Solutions. Our plan is to drive the five minutes from the Hawaiian airlines test site to LAX to get that one as well, so we have another test as a backup, as has been recommended multiple times right here!


----------



## SandieMay

Paul Stupin said:


> If the company isn’t a trusted partner, Hawaii will not accept the results. And the negative review kind of spooks me as well.
> 
> My wife and I already made reservations for the Hawaiian Airlines test in early Jan, three days prior to departure. There’s also another Hawaii approved testing site at LAX that’s either open or opening soon, from a company called Clarity Lab Solutions. Our plan is to drive the five minutes from the Hawaiian airlines test site to LAX to get that one as well, so we have another test as a backup, as has been recommended multiple times right here!


Ahhh, I see what you're saying! I'm stuck in nowhere land on the Central Coast of CA and there is NO testing site within 100 miles of me. I'm going down to LA two days early just to be tested, so I'm hoping that by January they'll have their one at LAX ready. It was supposed to be ready last week. Supposedly 36 hours there. I'm gonna double up on both too.


----------



## lovetotravel

.


----------



## jjr42cornell

Hi Everyone (This is my 1st Post).  I traveled to Hawaii from November 10th - 16th so I have some personal experience doing the Covid Testing to avoid the necessity of having to Quarantine so if anyone has questions feel free to ask and I will try to respond as soon as possible.

I took my Pre-Trip Test at a *Walgreens*; I filled out the health survey and it stated that I qualified for a test so I did not need to pay a fee for the test.  
The Covid test was a *Rapid *test so I received my results via e-mail an hour after the appointment.
I created a Login at Travel.Hawaii.Gov, filled out the info on my trip details and uploaded a copy of my negative test result.  This only took about 10 minutes to do. 

Upon Landing in Honolulu I showed the staff my QR code and I was off on my vacation with very little Hassle.  I live in the state of New York so I faced the necessity to quarantine after coming back. (Honestly I should have just stayed in Hawaii).  But I was able to find *FREE *covid testing in Hawaii at the Waikiki Shell.  This allowed me to quarantine for a shorter period of time after coming back to NY.

I hope I am able to help anyone who is debating going to Hawaii - I had an amazing time and I love to talk so don't hesitate to ask any questions.

If I have broken any rules with this post I apologize very much.

-Josh-


----------



## Bulldogmommy

jjr42cornell said:


> Hi Everyone (This is my 1st Post).  I traveled to Hawaii from November 10th - 16th so I have some personal experience doing the Covid Testing to avoid the necessity of having to Quarantine so if anyone has questions feel free to ask and I will try to respond as soon as possible.
> 
> I took my Pre-Trip Test at a *Walgreens*; I filled out the health survey and it stated that I qualified for a test so I did not need to pay a fee for the test.
> The Covid test was a *Rapid *test so I received my results via e-mail an hour after the appointment.
> I created a Login at Travel.Hawaii.Gov, filled out the info on my trip details and uploaded a copy of my negative test result.  This only took about 10 minutes to do.
> 
> Upon Landing in Honolulu I showed the staff my QR code and I was off on my vacation with very little Hassle.  I live in the state of New York so I faced the necessity to quarantine after coming back. (Honestly I should have just stayed in Hawaii).  But I was able to find *FREE *covid testing in Hawaii at the Waikiki Shell.  This allowed me to quarantine for a shorter period of time after coming back to NY.
> 
> I hope I am able to help anyone who is debating going to Hawaii - I had an amazing time and I love to talk so don't hesitate to ask any questions.
> 
> If I have broken any rules with this post I apologize very much.
> 
> -Josh-



So Josh, the rapid test at Walgreens was accepted? I mean you went so I'm assuming that test is on the approved list... obviously, just a little surprised.  Glad you had a safe trip.  We are scheduled for February, I'm surely hoping we get over this surge and we are in the clear to make our trip.


----------



## cgattis

jjr42cornell said:


> Hi Everyone (This is my 1st Post).  I traveled to Hawaii from November 10th - 16th so I have some personal experience doing the Covid Testing to avoid the necessity of having to Quarantine so if anyone has questions feel free to ask and I will try to respond as soon as possible.
> 
> I took my Pre-Trip Test at a *Walgreens*; I filled out the health survey and it stated that I qualified for a test so I did not need to pay a fee for the test.
> The Covid test was a *Rapid *test so I received my results via e-mail an hour after the appointment.
> I created a Login at Travel.Hawaii.Gov, filled out the info on my trip details and uploaded a copy of my negative test result.  This only took about 10 minutes to do.
> 
> Upon Landing in Honolulu I showed the staff my QR code and I was off on my vacation with very little Hassle.  I live in the state of New York so I faced the necessity to quarantine after coming back. (Honestly I should have just stayed in Hawaii).  But I was able to find *FREE *covid testing in Hawaii at the Waikiki Shell.  This allowed me to quarantine for a shorter period of time after coming back to NY.
> 
> I hope I am able to help anyone who is debating going to Hawaii - I had an amazing time and I love to talk so don't hesitate to ask any questions.
> 
> If I have broken any rules with this post I apologize very much.
> 
> -Josh-


 to the DisBoards!! Glad you had a great trip. Please share a trip report or some individual threads about parts of your trip. This board is always hungry for Hawaii content, not only Aulani!


----------



## neurosx1983

lovetotravel said:


> Darn that you had to cancel your HI trip. I've been following your posts and we are in the same position. We are still scheduled for HI and we are almost going to switch to WDW due to the Vault issues as well. I would hate to pay for 2 COVID tests with Vault and Walgreens as a backup. I need to make a decision soon!



Trust me I was so bummed to cancel the flight and resort! Silver lining was that because United changed the timing a bit for our EWR-HNL flight (by about 90 min), I was able to get a full refund.


----------



## LisaRN97

Bulldogmommy said:


> So Josh, the rapid test at Walgreens was accepted? I mean you went so I'm assuming that test is on the approved list... obviously, just a little surprised.  Glad you had a safe trip.  We are scheduled for February, I'm surely hoping we get over this surge and we are in the clear to make our trip.


It’s on Hawaii’s approved list.  Many have been able to use them.  That’s our plan to use them in a few weeks


----------



## Scottiedeez

Has anyone recently used Kaiser for testing? Just wonder when, where how long the results took. Any advice to get the results back quicker?


----------



## Taterbug

Just wanted to share my very up to date experience with Vault from this week. We are flying out on Thursday 12/3.
These times are all in CST and I live in WI.

I ordered tests a couple weeks ago so no issues with last minute arrival.

11/30 at 4:00 pm- took tests (less than 5 min wait for test supervisor) and delivered to UPS Store (definitely check your UPS store air pickup time but mine is 6:00 pm)
12/1 at 7:55 am- tests arrived at Vault
12/1 at 2:33 pm- got email stating sample was received
12/1 at 9:50 pm- got test results email!
12/1 at 9:52 pm- got email with info on how to submit for reimbursement from insurance (obviously with no guarantee that they’ll cover it)
I uploaded results to Safe Travels website and they were automatically accepted. 

I’m super impressed with Vault from my experience!

I mailed my daughter’s sample in a separate package and her results all came within minutes of mine. I wrote ‘STAT HAWAII’ on the outside of the packaging but the test supervisor told me that my shipping package was already designated as STAT because it had these pink labels on it.

Overall, it was a very easy process but I definitely built it up in my head to be stressful with wondering and waiting!


----------



## CodyBoy

Taterbug said:


> Just wanted to share my very up to date experience with Vault from this week. We are flying out on Thursday 12/3.
> These times are all in CST and I live in WI.
> 
> I ordered tests a couple weeks ago so no issues with last minute arrival.
> 
> 11/30 at 4:00 pm- took tests (less than 5 min wait for test supervisor) and delivered to UPS Store (definitely check your UPS store air pickup time but mine is 6:00 pm)
> 12/1 at 7:55 am- tests arrived at Vault
> 12/1 at 2:33 pm- got email stating sample was received
> 12/1 at 9:50 pm- got test results email!
> 12/1 at 9:52 pm- got email with info on how to submit for reimbursement from insurance (obviously with no guarantee that they’ll cover it)
> I uploaded results to Safe Travels website and they were automatically accepted.
> 
> I’m super impressed with Vault from my experience!
> 
> I mailed my daughter’s sample in a separate package and her results all came within minutes of mine. I wrote ‘STAT HAWAII’ on the outside of the packaging but the test supervisor told me that my shipping package was already designated as STAT because it had these pink labels on it.
> 
> Overall, it was a very easy process but I definitely built it up in my head to be stressful with wondering and waiting!


When you say automatically excepted—where or what do you see that indicates this? 
thanks!
And so glad you got results so quickly!
 Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## CateinPhoenix

Taterbug said:


> Just wanted to share my very up to date experience with Vault from this week. We are flying out on Thursday 12/3.
> These times are all in CST and I live in WI.
> 
> I ordered tests a couple weeks ago so no issues with last minute arrival.
> 
> 11/30 at 4:00 pm- took tests (less than 5 min wait for test supervisor) and delivered to UPS Store (definitely check your UPS store air pickup time but mine is 6:00 pm)
> 12/1 at 7:55 am- tests arrived at Vault
> 12/1 at 2:33 pm- got email stating sample was received
> 12/1 at 9:50 pm- got test results email!
> 12/1 at 9:52 pm- got email with info on how to submit for reimbursement from insurance (obviously with no guarantee that they’ll cover it)
> I uploaded results to Safe Travels website and they were automatically accepted.
> 
> I’m super impressed with Vault from my experience!
> 
> I mailed my daughter’s sample in a separate package and her results all came within minutes of mine. I wrote ‘STAT HAWAII’ on the outside of the packaging but the test supervisor told me that my shipping package was already designated as STAT because it had these pink labels on it.
> 
> Overall, it was a very easy process but I definitely built it up in my head to be stressful with wondering and waiting!



Thank you for your experience. I am extremely worried about ours, as it did not have the pink stickers on it.  The test supervisors said they flagged it for "expedited service" but they also commented our bags "were wrong".  We still wrote "STAT Hawaii" on all bags with black sharpie.  We took the tests yesterday (12/1) for 12/4 departure on American.  If I had to do it over, I would have ordered Vault test through Hawaiian airlines although we aren't flying that airline to get the "correct" UPS shipping bag with pink stickers. 
Our backup appointments at ExpressCheck in the PHX airport (they had recently began offering Rapid results approved by Hawaii travels) was scheduled for Thursday (12/3) at noon.  We got an email today stating that they are no longer offering Rapid Results due to lack of testing supplies and "sorry for the inconvenience".  So, all our proverbial eggs are in the Vault basket at this point.  No appts available at CVS or Walgreens either.


----------



## kverdon

Don’t get too upset at labs having to discontinue their Hawaii testing service. There is still a nationwide shortage of testing materials and once a lab uses up their allocation they have to wait until more is allotted to them. We currently have 3 methodologies is use and, once we get the materials we will be going to 4 and then 5 just so that we can have a chance of one of them being available to cover our patient volumes.


----------



## jjr42cornell

Bulldogmommy said:


> So Josh, the rapid test at Walgreens was accepted? I mean you went so I'm assuming that test is on the approved list... obviously, just a little surprised.  Glad you had a safe trip.  We are scheduled for February, I'm surely hoping we get over this surge and we are in the clear to make our trip.


Yes the negative result from the test I took at Walgreens was accepted and allowed me to visit Hawaii without having to quarantine.

If you search Hawaii Covid Trusted Partners you should be able to find the site that provides all of the accepted places to get tested.

The trip felt *very *safe - almost everyone in Hawaii was very vigilant in wearing a mask (with exception for being on the beach).


----------



## jjr42cornell

cgattis said:


> to the DisBoards!! Glad you had a great trip. Please share a trip report or some individual threads about parts of your trip. This board is always hungry for Hawaii content, not only Aulani!


Thank you for the welcome!

This was my first time visiting Hawaii so it was a learning experience and if I ever go again I will try to visit multiple islands and make sure that I have a rental car to use for the duration of my stay.

We started off the trip by going to bed early (after 18 hours of traveling from Syracuse, NY), but woke up to see the sunrise from our balcony.  We then made a stop at Starbucks (this was a daily event) and walked down to the beach.  When I went into the water it felt like heaven.  My Girlfriend and I are avid beach volleyball players so to our delight we met extremely friendly locals who set up volleyball nets close to Waikiki Beach and invited us to play.  

Aside from visiting several beaches around the Island, we went hiking on Ka'au Crater Trail.  Since we are not expert hikers, we got lost and took the wrong trail that brought us up a mountain.  It tested our endurance and we missed out on waterfalls but we did make it to a beautiful lookout point that provided some nice pictures.  

The next highlight of our trip was going on an excursion where we got to swim with Sea Turtles.  This was definitely one of the best parts of the trip.  Unfortunately due to Covid some things were shut down so we were not able to do everything that we had hoped.  For example, I would have liked to have visited Hanauma Bay as it was highly recommended by many locals.

We ate a lot of food, such as Acai Bowls, Poke Bowls, and had some very nice Steak Dinners at the Tommy Bahamas in Waikiki Beach.  Unfortunately many restaurants were either closed or did not allow dine-in, but this steakhouse ended up being a gem.   

Overall - I decided that I need to visit again hopefully sooner than later 

-Josh-


----------



## Taterbug

CodyBoy said:


> When you say automatically excepted—where or what do you see that indicates this?
> thanks!
> And so glad you got results so quickly!
> Enjoy your trip!!


On the safe travels website, you upload a PDF of your results and it have a couple different status updates it gives like ‘processing’ and then it goes to ‘covid negative’..ours flipped to covid negative right away (within seconds) and said ‘the test result has been verified by an automated process’


----------



## Taterbug

CateinPhoenix said:


> Thank you for your experience. I am extremely worried about ours, as it did not have the pink stickers on it.  The test supervisors said they flagged it for "expedited service" but they also commented our bags "were wrong".  We still wrote "STAT Hawaii" on all bags with black sharpie.  We took the tests yesterday (12/1) for 12/4 departure on American.  If I had to do it over, I would have ordered Vault test through Hawaiian airlines although we aren't flying that airline to get the "correct" UPS shipping bag with pink stickers.
> Our backup appointments at ExpressCheck in the PHX airport (they had recently began offering Rapid results approved by Hawaii travels) was scheduled for Thursday (12/3) at noon.  We got an email today stating that they are no longer offering Rapid Results due to lack of testing supplies and "sorry for the inconvenience".  So, all our proverbial eggs are in the Vault basket at this point.  No appts available at CVS or Walgreens either.


I hope you get yours results back today or tomorrow! I think/hope you’ll be good with writing stat Hawaii on them! I just ordered through the website and said for travel buy I agree it would be nice to have ordered from Hawaiian to make sure it had the labels on. Good luck and maybe we’ll pass each other in Hawaii and not know it! ;-)


----------



## wassily

wdp said:


> Yes.  We arrived at HNL with the Walgreens ID NOW test results in hand this afternoon.  We uploaded them yesterday.  No line at all at the Ko Olina arrival/quarantine exemption desk at HNL.  Cleared in 30 seconds.



Wow, great to hear no line at Ko Olina arrival/quarantine desk.
Can I use that line if my first hotel stop is in Waikiki but then a few days later have a week in Aulani?
Do I just need to show proof of a Ko Olina hotel reservation to use that line?


----------



## CateinPhoenix

Taterbug said:


> I hope you get yours results back today or tomorrow! I think/hope you’ll be good with writing stat Hawaii on them! I just ordered through the website and said for travel buy I agree it would be nice to have ordered from Hawaiian to make sure it had the labels on. Good luck and maybe we’ll pass each other in Hawaii and not know it! ;-)


Tested on 12/1, received by Vault on 12/2 12:30 PST, results posted 12/2 9:00pm PST, 12/3 uploaded into Hawaii travels website using Chrome.  
Originally said "not within 72 hour window" which is a glitch with Vault's PDF or the Hawaii travels website. 
Reuploaded test results using Firefox and results switched "Negative test" correctly.  
We have our QR code and are ready for travel tomorrow!


----------



## Taterbug

CateinPhoenix said:


> Tested on 12/1, received by Vault on 12/2 12:30 PST, results posted 12/2 9:00pm PST, 12/3 uploaded into Hawaii travels website using Chrome.
> Originally said "not within 72 hour window" which is a glitch with Vault's PDF or the Hawaii travels website.
> Reuploaded test results using Firefox and results switched "Negative test" correctly.
> We have our QR code and are ready for travel tomorrow!



Hooray, I’m so happy to hear everything worked out! We’re on our plane today and landing in 50 minutes. Sooo ready!
Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## montreid

anyone know what's going on for California travel to Hawaii with the potential stay-at-home orders?   We're in Southern California region and traveling end of the month planned


----------



## Paul Stupin

montreid said:


> anyone know what's going on for California travel to Hawaii with the potential stay-at-home orders?   We're in Southern California region and traveling end of the month planned


We’re in LA planning on travelling to Aulani in Jan. I don’t think there’s anything in the stay at home orders that says you can’t go to the airport and get on a plane. Also, not as worried about the plane travel, since everyone on board will have tested negative! ( I know it’s not a 100% guarantee, but it’s still comforting.)


----------



## WedgeTheJedi

Ok here is our experience so far. We are flying Hawaiian from Seattle on Monday.  We ordered the Vault tests and also scheduled a backup test through Seattle's drive through testing site which was added to the trusted provider list a few weeks ago.

Vault test was taken Friday morning then dropped off at UPS store around 11am, the overnight pickup time from that store was 3pm.  We were instructed to write "STAT: HAWAII" on the sample bag and the outer shipping bag by the nurse. The employee at the store also slapped some orange Saturday Delivery stickers on the packages to make sure they got through..  We got notice Saturday morning that the tests arrived and were being processed. By 5pm 3 of the 4 tests were back as Negative. 1 test didn't finish until the following morning.   So 3 were done in under 32 hours, 1 was under 48 hours from the time we took the test.  Vault result did not show the time the sample was taken, just the date (Friday) and the day the sample was processed (Saturday).  Uploaded the pdf I downloaded from Vault into the Hawaii safe travels site and we were instantly confirmed as COVID Negative.

We still don't have the results from the backup test we took with Seattle which has now been over 48 hours.  So for us Vault worked out great as long as your flight doesn't leave Tue or Wed (because UPS closed on Sunday).


----------



## Lesley Wake

I’m headed to Maui on Wednesday, so I went to get tested yesterday. Did the free option with Walgreens (in SoCal), but still waiting on those results. For piece of mind, I went to the $150 option at Clarity Labs at LAX. Took about an hour total (would have been shorter but someone was taking forever at the front). But I got my results 26 hrs later, negative! I recommend that for anyone in the SoCal area for piece of mind. (You can register on lax lab test.com and make an appt, but it doesn’t let you skip the line.)


----------



## StayAwake

We leave on Thursday, so today was testing day! My flight to HNL leaves the mainland at 12:05 pm, which is 2:05 pm my time.

As a back-up, I decided to do the Vault test, as I wasn't sure if I would be able to get an appointment for the 24-hr TAT Walgreens ID-NOW test. 

I logged into Vault at just after 2 PM. The queue message said 20 minute wait. I waited a minute, maybe less, before I was connected to a test supervisor. After asking me all the verification questions, it was after 2:05, so I felt comfortable moving forward and not logging out to wait again.  I was finished with the package wrapped up by 2:10 pm.  I asked if I needed to do something since it was for Hawaii travel, and was advised that since I had pink stickers on my UPS package, there was nothing else I needed to do.

I drove to the local UPS store and waited in line for a few minutes until someone asked if anyone in the line had packages that were already labeled.  He took those individuals, including mine, then indicated that mine needed to go in a box that was labeled COVID Tests. I couldn't get a receipt for dropping it off. The air pick-up time is 5:30 pm tonight, and I left the store about 2:20 pm.

I then drove across town (35 minutes) to the area where the Walgreens doing the 24-hour test was. I had refreshed their site several times last Thursday the 3rd and was able to make a Monday appointment just after 6 pm. I chose a 4:30 pm appointment (one of the last offered) as I wasn't sure how much time the Vault test would take.  I stopped at a few stores in the area, just to make the time go by faster, and seeing that there hadn't been a line at Walgreens, around 3:30 pm I pulled up into the testing line and asked if I could take the test earlier, since I had an appointment but was there earlier. They agreed, and so the test was completed by 3:40 or so.  I drove back home and while on the phone with my sister, realized that the results had been emailed around 4:30 pm.  I got 2 .pdfs that were available for download- one said lab pdf and one said patient friendly pdf.  I wasn't sure which one to upload into the Safe Travels site, but I started with the lab .pdf and almost immediately after I had completed the upload, it registered as Covid Negative.  I do plan to bring a printed copy as well, just in case.

I will update as I have information on how the Vault test goes, for those who are still interested in that option.


----------



## LiseG

Scottiedeez said:


> Has anyone recently used Kaiser for testing? Just wonder when, where how long the results took. Any advice to get the results back quicker?



I'm in Oregon and talked to Kaiser about a week ago. The customer service person said their turnaround time was at 5 days. She suggested I go with another testing option and submit the bill for reimbursement. From what I was told, Walgreens is doing tests "free" and billing insurance including Kaiser. Walgreens is listed as "under 24 hrs" for turnaround. American Family Care (AFC) has the Rapid RNA Molecular Test (Abbott). Results in 15-60 minutes. Valid for travel and on the HI approved list. Self-Pay Price: $199. You leave with the results in hand. I'm debating paying for the fast-fast test and going for reimbursement or nail-biting while I wait for the free Walgreens test. Any experience with this would be appreciated.

Our trip is in early January, so I'm still looking at options. Thank everyone for you help here. We're on Southwest, so we can cancel up to 10 minutes before flight time and try again ... or head east instead and rebook to MCO and move our DVC rooms to WDW.


----------



## wassily

LiseG said:


> I'm in Oregon and talked to Kaiser about a week ago. The customer service person said their turnaround time was at 5 days. She suggested I go with another testing option and submit the bill for reimbursement. From what I was told, Walgreens is doing tests "free" and billing insurance including Kaiser. Walgreens is listed as "under 24 hrs" for turnaround. American Family Care (AFC) has the Rapid RNA Molecular Test (Abbott). Results in 15-60 minutes. Valid for travel and on the HI approved list. Self-Pay Price: $199. You leave with the results in hand. I'm debating paying for the fast-fast test and going for reimbursement or nail-biting while I wait for the free Walgreens test. Any experience with this would be appreciated.
> 
> Our trip is in early January, so I'm still looking at options. Thank everyone for you help here. We're on Southwest, so we can cancel up to 10 minutes before flight time and try again ... head east instead and rebook to MCO and move our DVC rooms to WDW.



Walgreens is under 24 hours for the IDNow test only.  However, there is only one location in Oregon (Cornelius) that offers it.
Otherwise, Walgreens offers PCR which is administered by Labcorp https://www.labcorp.com/coronavirus-disease-covid-19/news
On Labcorp's site, it says the average time you'll get results is 1-2 days after specimen pickup. There are more Walgreen locations that offer PCR.

If you are thinking about the IDNow test, the hard part is getting an appointment as there is only that one location in Oregon right now that offers it.
Also, check with AFC on availability of their Abbott test. Some places may not have enough tests at the moment.


----------



## StayAwake

LiseG said:


> I'm in Oregon and talked to Kaiser about a week ago. The customer service person said their turnaround time was at 5 days. She suggested I go with another testing option and submit the bill for reimbursement. From what I was told, Walgreens is doing tests "free" and billing insurance including Kaiser. Walgreens is listed as "under 24 hrs" for turnaround. American Family Care (AFC) has the Rapid RNA Molecular Test (Abbott). Results in 15-60 minutes. Valid for travel and on the HI approved list. Self-Pay Price: $199. You leave with the results in hand. I'm debating paying for the fast-fast test and going for reimbursement or nail-biting while I wait for the free Walgreens test. Any experience with this would be appreciated.
> 
> Our trip is in early January, so I'm still looking at options. Thank everyone for you help here. We're on Southwest, so we can cancel up to 10 minutes before flight time and try again ... head east instead and rebook to MCO and move our DVC rooms to WDW.


My sister did the AFC test on Monday at their location in Maryland. She had her results in less than an hour. She was able to make an appointment about a week ahead of the test.

I did the Walgreens rapid test (24 hour TAT) on Monday at one of their 3 locations in Minnesota and had my results back in just over 1 hour. I was able to make the appointment Thursday evening before the Monday I needed the test.


----------



## StayAwake

Update on my Vault Testing experience:

As I mentioned in the previous comment, I took the Vault test at just after 2 pm on Monday Central Time and had it to UPS drop off by 2:20 pm. That UPS store had an air deadline of 5:30 pm. 

Per UPS tracking it was "shipped" at 2:47 pm. It was delivered at 10 am on Tuesday morning, per UPS tracking.  I received an email from Vault at 2pm Tuesday that my sample had been received. I received an email with my results at 11:15. They were negative, so both tests gave the same result, which is a relief! 

I also received a separate email a few minutes later with information that can be used to bill my insurance company for the test.  I didn't get anything like that from Walgreens, although they not only didn't charge me for the test, they neglected to take my insurance information at the time I took the test, so not sure what happened there...

I have a "meeting" on my calendar to log into Safe Travels today and answer the Health Questionnaire to get my QR code, and then tomorrow, Aulani here I come. 

I had gone back and forth about what to do about testing, because I am someone who likes to have a plan, and after reading multiple accounts of people having issues, decided to test 2 times from 2 different vendors to give myself a cushion. It turned out to be overkill, but I don't regret spending the extra money for peace of mind.  I also only had myself to worry about, not a whole family, which I realize makes the equation very different.


----------



## Paul Stupin

Quick question about the Hawaii safe travels website. Do we create the account prior to getting the negative test results, and then upload them once received, or create the account once we get the results?


----------



## StayAwake

Paul Stupin said:


> Quick question about the Hawaii safe travels website. Do we create the account prior to getting the negative test results, and then upload them once received, or create the account once we get the results?


You can do it either way. You do have to enter a bunch of information about your trip (flight info, hotel, etc) when you first create the account, so I know I found it helpful to create the account and get all that information completed prior to doing my test & getting the results.  But you could wait until you have the results.


----------



## adamak

Silly question.  We're flying Hawaiian Air from NYC in Feb.  On HA website, it only listed 4 testing partners in NY.  On State of HI website, they listed more https://hawaiicovid19.com/travel-partners/.  Does it mean I can use any vendor from the State of HI list or must I select the one HA listed?

I'm planning to use Vault but want a backup.  It's quite frustrating when I go to CVS or Walgreen website, they don't have any stores in my area that can provide tests.  Even though I know they have testing in the CVS next door.  Looks like my backup is only XpresCheck at the airport.....


----------



## mickeee

adamak said:


> Silly question.  We're flying Hawaiian Air from NYC in Feb.  On HA website, it only listed 4 testing partners in NY.  On State of HI website, they listed more https://hawaiicovid19.com/travel-partners/.  Does it mean I can use any vendor from the State of HI list or must I select the one HA listed?
> 
> I'm planning to use Vault but want a backup.  It's quite frustrating when I go to CVS or Walgreen website, they don't have any stores in my area that can provide tests.  Even though I know they have testing in the CVS next door.  Looks like my backup is only XpresCheck at the airport.....



If cost is not an issue just use the XpresCheck at the airport. They cost $200 for the rapid test and we got a 10% discount at Newark Airport for flying United.

Its quick and they give you a print out in the official HI form within 30 Minutes that you take a pdf of and upload. Just remember to make a appointment for the test if you want to save time and do it either a day or two prior to hour trip at the airport.

Like I  said it was pretty seamless except for the cost as we are a family of 5. It adds up and they don’t accept insurance.


----------



## tidefan

Following up on the new California Travel Advisory.  So we are supposed to go in March and are on Southwest. However, coming from the East Coast, that requires us to overnight in San Diego to catch the flight the following morning.  Will this be allowed?


----------



## nono

Obligatiory: By March, things could be different.  For our  upcoming trip, we are connecting through LAX, and have to connect on the same day  i.e. "transit" to be allowed to not be subject to quarantine.  The LA Times had a pretty complete article recently about how the restrictions are being implemented throughout CA.  I don't have a link now but perhaps it will show in search results.


----------



## tidefan

nono said:


> Obligatiory: By March, things could be different.  For our  upcoming trip, we are connecting through LAX, and have to connect on the same day  i.e. "transit" to be allowed to not be subject to quarantine.  The LA Times had a pretty complete article recently about how the restrictions are being implemented throughout CA.  I don't have a link now but perhaps it will show in search results.


Yeah, I've been searching for it.  We would get to San Diego late Friday night and leave early Saturday morning, and it's on SW, so technically it's 2 separate flights and technically it's "overnight".  

This would really affect Southwest as they only fly to Hawaii from California airports.  I wonder if they would shift some flights to Vegas, etc...


----------



## nono

tidefan said:


> Yeah, I've been searching for it.


Found it!  Los Angeles Times Article.


----------



## tidefan

nono said:


> Found it!  Los Angeles Times Article.


So, would San Diego be different?


----------



## nono

tidefan said:


> So, would San Diego be different?


Someone local can answer better, but it appears to go by counties and surrounding areas presently.  Problem I am hearing from family in (north and south) is they are basically out of hospital beds in some areas.  Hence why it isn't uniform across the state.  Maybe you can find more news local to San Diego and keep monitoring it.  This is going to keep changing, I would guess.


----------



## BlueRibbon

Only the County of Los Angeles has the traveler quarantine. San Diego and Orange Counties currently do not.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Are there any recent experiences from anyone using the Walgreens ID NOW rapid test for pre-travel to Hawaii? I saw one PP had success but curious if there's any idea of the current turnaround time. We fly out on a Wednesday so it looks like Vault is not a good option, and in our area the only other options are Walgreens and CVS. Of the two, Walgreens is the only one that offers a rapid test that is acceptable.


----------



## braysmommy

dolewhipdreams said:


> Are there any recent experiences from anyone using the Walgreens ID NOW rapid test for pre-travel to Hawaii? I saw one PP had success but curious if there's any idea of the current turnaround time. We fly out on a Wednesday so it looks like Vault is not a good option, and in our area the only other options are Walgreens and CVS. Of the two, Walgreens is the only one that offers a rapid test that is acceptable.


On Trip advisor forum there are many posts about testing and ID NOW and if Walgreens ID Now if available near you seems like a great option. Results within hours where CVS doesn't guarantee a  72 hr turn around. We are traveling in June and if nothing changes will drive from MA to CT to take advantage of ID NOW rapid test.


----------



## tidefan

braysmommy said:


> On Trip advisor forum there are many posts about testing and ID NOW and if Walgreens ID Now if available near you seems like a great option. Results within hours where CVS doesn't guarantee a  72 hr turn around. We are traveling in June and if nothing changes will drive from MA to CT to take advantage of ID NOW rapid test.


We plan on using the Walgreens as well, though the closest one with the ID NOW is about an hour away.  We do have an American Family Care (AFC) in our town that we could use and I have heard that they will give you results before you leave.  That said, I still think I trust Walgreens more...


----------



## braysmommy

tidefan said:


> We plan on using the Walgreens as well, though the closest one with the ID NOW is about an hour away.  We do have an American Family Care (AFC) in our town that we could use and I have heard that they will give you results before you leave.  That said, I still think I trust Walgreens more...



The closest Walgreens for us that has the test is about an hour away as well. At this point worth the drive to get results in a few hours.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

braysmommy said:


> On Trip advisor forum there are many posts about testing and ID NOW and if Walgreens ID Now if available near you seems like a great option. Results within hours where CVS doesn't guarantee a  72 hr turn around. We are traveling in June and if nothing changes will drive from MA to CT to take advantage of ID NOW rapid test.


Thanks for the response! Right after I posted here I found one of the threads you mentioned and it definitely seems like Walgreens is the spot for us.


----------



## Starport Seven-Five

dolewhipdreams said:


> Are there any recent experiences from anyone using the Walgreens ID NOW rapid test for pre-travel to Hawaii? I saw one PP had success but curious if there's any idea of the current turnaround time. We fly out on a Wednesday so it looks like Vault is not a good option, and in our area the only other options are Walgreens and CVS. Of the two, Walgreens is the only one that offers a rapid test that is acceptable.


We used the Walgreens ID Now test and had no issues.  Was instantly verified by the safe travels page and flew through screening at HNL on Saturday.

Currently at Aulani as I type this.


----------



## dolewhipdreams

Starport Seven-Five said:


> We used the Walgreens ID Now test and had no issues.  Was instantly verified by the safe travels page and flew through screening at HNL on Saturday.
> 
> Currently at Aulani as I type this.


That's great to hear! Enjoy your trip


----------



## plasmo

Starport Seven-Five said:


> We used the Walgreens ID Now test and had no issues.  Was instantly verified by the safe travels page and flew through screening at HNL on Saturday.
> 
> Currently at Aulani as I type this.


Can I ask how much did the Walgreens ID Now test cost? thanks!


----------



## Starport Seven-Five

plasmo said:


> Can I ask how much did the Walgreens ID Now test cost? thanks!


Website said ~$129 IIRC.  They did not take payment at time of testing so fingers crossed that insurance is covering it.  It was our only option and we were prepared to pay for it... just hoping we don’t have to.


----------



## jodybird511

Has anyone used GoHealth Urgent Care for testing?  We travel in June, and they have multiple locations near us, all indicating results in 15 mins or so.  GoHealth is one of the allowed travel partners, but I haven't seen them mentioned here.


----------



## tidefan

So, apparently the test at American Family Care is the same ID NOW that Walgreens uses.  Has anyone tested with AFC?  If so, how was your experience?


----------



## gdrj

Headed to Maui in late March, actually a fairly last minute trip.  I may need another vacation just due to the stress of the testing, due to timing of test, work schedules etc.

Just to confirm-test must be done within 72 hours of last leg of trip.  We are connecting through DFW  11:55 AM Central Time on a Thursday.  So test can be anytime after 11:55 Central Time on Monday.  I at first thought it had to 72 hours of arrival which would have really complicated things.


----------



## TwinMommyDec05

gdrj said:


> Headed to Maui in late March, actually a fairly last minute trip.  I may need another vacation just due to the stress of the testing, due to timing of test, work schedules etc.
> 
> Just to confirm-test must be done within 72 hours of last leg of trip.  We are connecting through DFW  11:55 AM Central Time on a Thursday.  So test can be anytime after 11:55 Central Time on Monday.  I at first thought it had to 72 hours of arrival which would have really complicated things.


I am so confused by this as well. I am going to Maui first - direct flight into Oahu then on to Maui. No one seems to know (nor is it covered in the literature) whether or not it is 72 hours before my Oahu flight or my Maui flight which is technically the last leg. From the East Coast that's almost a 20 hour difference for me so I really dont want to screw it up. Has anyone found someone to call to get answers to questions that aren't covered in FAQ? Anyone else have insight? 
 Mahalo!


----------



## braysmommy

TwinMommyDec05 said:


> I am so confused by this as well. I am going to Maui first - direct flight into Oahu then on to Maui. No one seems to know (nor is it covered in the literature) whether or not it is 72 hours before my Oahu flight or my Maui flight which is technically the last leg. From the East Coast that's almost a 20 hour difference for me so I really dont want to screw it up. Has anyone found someone to call to get answers to questions that aren't covered in FAQ? Anyone else have insight?
> Mahalo!



There is a lot of talk about this on Trip Advisor forum so maybe check there, also I think safe travels has a number you can call but be prepared to wait. If you are using Vault it is only date stamped and not time of test so more flexibility and could be an option depending on day of flight.


----------



## Jimmynguyen77

Paul Stupin said:


> Hawaiian Airlines is offering a 36 hour turnaround drive thru Covid test, as well as a pricier day of test, in Los Angeles to all of its passengers.


Their partner clinic in the Seattle area will do the test for you for any airline. Not sure why it’s a Hawaiian airlines partnership since it’s the same price for you even for a different airline. We will be using US Biotek cause it’s close to the residence.


----------



## Littlelulu01

Just an FYI- I went to Walgreens at 4:20 pm today and had negative results received and uploaded to safe travels website by 5:30 pm so a one hour and 10 minute turn around.  Very easy.  worried for nothing.


----------



## gdrj

Jimmynguyen77 said:


> Their partner clinic in the Seattle area will do the test for you for any airline. Not sure why it’s a Hawaiian airlines partnership since it’s the same price for you even for a different airline. We will be using US Biotek cause it’s close to the residence.


I believe if you are flying Hawaii Air your test results are prioritized


----------



## TheLadyRohn

I wanted to add my test experience to the pile.  We tested in the Portland, Oregon area at GoHealth Urgent Care.  This is on Hawaii's site of recommended testing locations and since our travel agent used them to go to Maui I knew it should work out.  I don't think I have seen many people mention this option.  It's not in a lot of cities but it's in a few big spots (including SFO airport and NY Metropolitan area

You can only make your appointments 2 days in advance but we had no problem getting our appointments for a Sunday night. We had back up tests scheduled at Carbon Health through Alaska at the discounted rate of only $130!!! (Sarcasm intended) GoHealth billed our insurance and we didn't have to pay anything last night but I expect a bill for the copay later on. Still substantially cheaper than $130/person.

When we got there they checked the 4 of us (Myself, DH, DD13, DS9) in and put us in a room then the nurse tested all 4 of us in a row.  Everyone did well.  My 13 year old was expecting it to be awful but she even told her friends it was easy and not like she had heard.  The biggest plus is that we waited in the room for our results that came 15 minutes later.  They gave forms with the Hawaii State Seal on it and a second one that was their test result form for us to go home and scan in.

Seriously, I spent more time with my damn scanner than we took driving to the clinic, getting the tests and waiting for results!  However it all loaded into Safe Travels easily and was automatically verified almost immediately.  So, if anyone has this option available near them it's worth looking into.


----------



## greenkai3000

Just curious if anyone has flown direct on American Airlines using LetsGetitChecked.. They are said to have a guaranteed 72hrs or less results, using UPS for getting them turned in. How reliable is this?


----------



## JC1984

Anyone in SoCal flown to Hawaii on a Tuesday? If so where did you get your testing done? We live in Montana but have family in OC. We will be in OC quite a few days before flying to Hawaii. I know when it falls over a weekend it is not recommend to fly out on a Tuesday. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## nancyjo1998

JC1984 said:


> Anyone in SoCal flown to Hawaii on a Tuesday? If so where did you get your testing done? We live in Montana but have family in OC. We will be in OC quite a few days before flying to Hawaii. I know when it falls over a weekend it is not recommend to fly out on a Tuesday. Any help would be much appreciated.


LAX has a rapid testing center that is an approved testing site.  LAX has three testing sites the rapid one is by terminal 6, ran by clarity labs, and is by appointment only.  So far with my research that is the only rapid testing site local to the so cal area.


----------



## JC1984

nancyjo1998 said:


> LAX has a rapid testing center that is an approved testing site.  LAX has three testing sites the rapid one is by terminal 6, ran by clarity labs, and is by appointment only.  So far with my research that is the only rapid testing site local to the so cal area.


We are flying out of Long Beach so to go to LAX would be a pain. But I guess that’s the world we live in now


----------



## JC1984

nancyjo1998 said:


> LAX has a rapid testing center that is an approved testing site.  LAX has three testing sites the rapid one is by terminal 6, ran by clarity labs, and is by appointment only.  So far with my research that is the only rapid testing site local to the so cal area.


I heard Walgreens has 24hr locations as well


----------



## nancyjo1998

JC1984 said:


> I heard Walgreens has 24hr locations as well


They do but so far none in California. The closest Walgreens that offer the rapid turn around is in either Arizona or Nevada.


----------



## JC1984

nancyjo1998 said:


> They do but so far none in California. The closest Walgreens that offer the rapid turn around is in either Arizona or Nevada.


Guess LAX it is then. Do you know if you can test Saturday or Sunday and have results back for a Tuesday flight?


----------



## tidefan

Our closest ID NOW Walgreens is about 50 minutes away, but that is our plan.  Seems the safest bet.  

Our backup is American Family Care...


----------



## monsterkitty

We had to use Kaiser last week due to exposer at work. We took the test at 3:00 on Friday and got the results around midnight Friday night. 

We are going to use Kaiser again in a few weeks for our test but also make an appointment for Walgreens ID Now the next day in case we don't get our Kaiser results.


----------



## aulanidreamer

Is Walgreens open on Sundays or early on Monday AM? Anyone know when appointments open? (Midnight?) We have a Weds flight in 2 weeks and I’m getting stressed about the testing part. There are 5 of us, so I’m hoping for the free or at least billed to insurance option.


----------



## monsterkitty

aulanidreamer said:


> Is Walgreens open on Sundays or early on Monday AM? Anyone know when appointments open? (Midnight?) We have a Weds flight in 2 weeks and I’m getting stressed about the testing part. There are 5 of us, so I’m hoping for the free or at least billed to insurance option.



Walgreens is open on Sundays. For the ID Now in our area they open up the testing schedule about 3 days in advance. So for a test on Sunday they opened up the schedule on Thursday morning.

Make an account through Walgreens now and then see how far in advance you can make a ID Now appointment. That will give you an idea of when you can book in your area. Make sure it is a Walgreens that does the ID Now tests.


----------



## juju

My cousin had a test at Carbon Health this past weekend in Seattle.  They are a preferred partner with Alaska Airline and you pay a hefty price ($170) to be assured you will have the results in time (next day by 2pm).  Well, they had a “glitch” in their system and reportedly about 900 people didn’t get their results before their flight.  Luckily my cousin has a second home in Honolulu and she was not going on vacation.  But she was told she needed to quarantine.  3 days later she still hasn’t received her results.  She has used Carbon at least 5 times before since this was all set up.  But I’m not sure what happened with everybody else who most likely were on vacation. Jeez, I can’t imagine that happening to me.  I’d cry


----------



## DlandAP

We are leaving for Aulani tomorrow! Filling out the safe travels questionnaire and have a question. We are traveling with two minors, do we have to add them to both of our profiles ? Tried getting an answer from safe travels but have not gotten a response yet.


----------



## MinnieTheGreatDane

DlandAP said:


> We are leaving for Aulani tomorrow! Filling out the safe travels questionnaire and have a question. We are traveling with two minors, do we have to add them to both of our profiles ? Tried getting an answer from safe travels but have not gotten a response yet.


Yes, you are supposed to add any minors one adult’s profile. Each adult needs their own profile however (there aren’t any family-style options that I’m away of)


----------



## Sxsf2021

Hello everyone! First time poster here.  I’ve enjoyed all the tips I’ve gotten here.  Thank you.  Question about the safe travels site.  We are traveling with our soon to be 4 yr old son and I’ve listed him under my husband’s account.  Will we need to fill out a health questionnaire for my son and select one of the exemptions for him? Will he be getting a QR code as well?


----------



## vacay77

I have a question regarding the exemptions, too.  We are taking the Walgreens COVID test within 72 hours of our flight.  I'm looking at the website and the section below in particular.  It lists 2 different exemptions:  CommonPass and Quarantine Exemption Approval ID.  Do I select one of those and if so, which one?

*EXEMPTIONS*
Enter any existing Exemption IDs here. If you have a negative COVID test result, upload a copy within 72 hours of your departure to Hawaii using the Documents section from the Homepage


----------



## greenkai3000

Can I ask if anyone has had any experience with getting tested at either Walgreens and/or CVS? Is one better in general than the other one?

Cost difference, if any, isn’t a concern. Reliability and getting the results back fast are.


----------



## greenkai3000

monsterkitty said:


> We had to use Kaiser last week due to exposer at work. We took the test at 3:00 on Friday and got the results around midnight Friday night.
> 
> We are going to use Kaiser again in a few weeks for our test but also make an appointment for Walgreens ID Now the next day in case we don't get our Kaiser results.


My parents are Kaiser members, and  will be getting tested  through them. Do you happen to know how soon results are given? Is it via email, or put up on their Kaiser profile?


----------



## greenkai3000

To follow up with my previous post on here. Any DFW travelers on here who’ve had reliable testing done locally lately? Where did you go?


----------



## monsterkitty

greenkai3000 said:


> My parents are Kaiser members, and  will be getting tested  through them. Do you happen to know how soon results are given? Is it via email, or put up on their Kaiser profile?



How long it takes will probably depend on how many people are being tested in your area. We tested at 2:30 I think and our results were emailed to us with a link to our profile a little after midnight.


----------



## CaoilinnsMom

greenkai3000 said:


> To follow up with my previous post on here. Any DFW travelers on here who’ve had reliable testing done locally lately? Where did you go?


I would like to know this too. So far, I am thinking Walgreens


----------



## braysmommy

greenkai3000 said:


> Can I ask if anyone has had any experience with getting tested at either Walgreens and/or CVS? Is one better in general than the other one?
> 
> Cost difference, if any, isn’t a concern. Reliability and getting the results back fast are.



Walgreens ID NOW you get results back same day if it is an option in your state. Reports on tripadvisor that CVS doesn't guarantee the 72 hr turnaround time.


----------



## heathernm6

greenkai3000 said:


> Can I ask if anyone has had any experience with getting tested at either Walgreens and/or CVS? Is one better in general than the other one?
> 
> Cost difference, if any, isn’t a concern. Reliability and getting the results back fast are.


We're heading for Aulani next week and are planning to use Walgreens ID NOW. We had friends use them last week for travel to Jamaica and received results in less than 5 hours. There was no cost for their tests either (we're in NC, I'm not sure if that varies state by state). From what I can tell, the CVS tests for travel are fairly expensive and on their website they have a disclaimer that they don't guarantee turnaround time for travel. I can report back next week once we've (hopefully) successfully arrived!


----------



## LoveMickey

someone posted this question and I have the same question.  What do we do?

“ have a question regarding the exemptions, too. We are taking the Walgreens COVID test within 72 hours of our flight. I'm looking at the website and the section below in particular. It lists 2 different exemptions: CommonPass and Quarantine Exemption Approval ID. Do I select one of those and if so, which one?

EXEMPTIONS
Enter any existing Exemption IDs here. If you have a negative COVID test result, upload a copy within 72 hours of your departure to Hawaii using the Documents section from the Homepage”


----------



## heathernm6

LoveMickey said:


> someone posted this question and I have the same question.  What do we do?
> 
> “ have a question regarding the exemptions, too. We are taking the Walgreens COVID test within 72 hours of our flight. I'm looking at the website and the section below in particular. It lists 2 different exemptions: CommonPass and Quarantine Exemption Approval ID. Do I select one of those and if so, which one?
> 
> EXEMPTIONS
> Enter any existing Exemption IDs here. If you have a negative COVID test result, upload a copy within 72 hours of your departure to Hawaii using the Documents section from the Homepage”


Based on some googling, it looks like the Common Pass is a pilot program only currently offered on specific routes with specific airlines. You can go to commonpass.org to see specifics and determine if it might apply to you.

I believe the Quarantine Exemption Approval ID is referring to the exemption program for people who work in "critical infrastructure" jobs based on the Hawaii.gov site. You have to apply for this program and it doesn't sound like it would be applicable to any vacationer.

From what I can tell, a leisure traveler with a negative test would leave both of these blank (unless participating in the Common Pass pilot), but hopefully someone else can confirm!


----------



## BAIC03

vacay77 said:


> I have a question regarding the exemptions, too.  We are taking the Walgreens COVID test within 72 hours of our flight.  I'm looking at the website and the section below in particular.  It lists 2 different exemptions:  CommonPass and Quarantine Exemption Approval ID.  Do I select one of those and if so...



I’ll pile on to this. This is not for people traveling for fun. This is only for critical positions deemed as such by the State to include doctors, nurses, military on official orders etc. The State issues them a number to put in this section.  Do not select this unless you have the proper documentation.


----------



## greenkai3000

braysmommy said:


> Walgreens ID NOW you get results back same day if it is an option in your state. Reports on tripadvisor that CVS doesn't guarantee the 72 hr turnaround time.



Is ID NOW an officially sanctioned test though? I thought rapid tests didn’t count? Most of our local Walgreens only offer PCR tests


----------



## Sxsf2021

_yes it is.  They accept the rapid tests at airports so they will accept the id now.  This test however is not offered in every state.  I’m in California and just took the Walgreens standard PCR test this morning.  Crossing my fingers for results in time for Thursdays flight.  The rapid test at lax is my backup.  _


----------



## braysmommy

greenkai3000 said:


> Is ID NOW an officially sanctioned test though? I thought rapid tests didn’t count? Most of our local Walgreens only offer PCR tests



Yes, the Rapid ID Now test is accepted by Hawaii Safe Travels but not all states offer the test. We live in MA and will have to drive to CT for testing.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

braysmommy said:


> Yes, the Rapid ID Now test is accepted by Hawaii Safe Travels but not all states offer the test. We live in MA and will have to drive to CT for testing.


Are you flying Hawaiian Airlines flight 89 from Boston?

Why wouldn't you just use the Vault at-home test?

Vault Health At-Home COVID-19 Test Kit | Hawaiian Airlines


----------



## braysmommy

CaptainAmerica said:


> Are you flying Hawaiian Airlines flight 89 from Boston?
> 
> Why wouldn't you just use the Vault at-home test?
> 
> Vault Health At-Home COVID-19 Test Kit | Hawaiian Airlines



We are flying Alaska on miles and closest Walgreens is only 30 minutes away. I'll take having my results in hours over waiting for UPS and Vault.


----------



## LoveMickey

We are in mass also, planning on the Walgreens in New York state


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

We went to the Big Island in March and had a easy and wonderful experience using Vault Health from the Hawaiian Airlines link.  Highly recommend.  We had results in less than 12 hours after lab received our test all from the comfort of our home.


----------



## nono

ID Now is what we used in Jan and were let in the state.


----------



## LilyJC

Sxsf2021 said:


> I’m in California and just took the Walgreens standard PCR test this morning



I would love to know how this goes! We’re leaving on a Thursday and still debating whether to do Long Beach for $20, vault, or try Walgreens.


----------



## Sxsf2021

LilyJC said:


> I would love to know how this goes! We’re leaving on a Thursday and still debating whether to do Long Beach for $20, vault, or try Walgreens.


Hi! It’s been 32 hours and still no email from Walgreens ..mentally prepared to take the rapid test at lax tomorrow...we just got our second vaccine doses today so just praying we don’t get false positives.  Not stressed at all


----------



## CaliKris

Sxsf2021 said:


> Hi! It’s been 32 hours and still no email from Walgreens ..mentally prepared to take the rapid test at lax tomorrow...we just got our second vaccine doses today so just praying we don’t get false positives.  Not stressed at all



That is very stressful...but you are smart to have a back up plan.

Your vaccine should not interfere with your COVID test as the vaccine does not contain a live virus.


----------



## Sxsf2021

CaliKris said:


> That is very stressful...but you are smart to have a back up plan.
> 
> Your vaccine should not interfere with your COVID test as the vaccine does not contain a live virus.


Thank you!


----------



## LilyJC

Sxsf2021 said:


> Hi! It’s been 32 hours and still no email from Walgreens ..mentally prepared to take the rapid test at lax tomorrow...we just got our second vaccine doses today so just praying we don’t get false positives.  Not stressed at all



Oof, thank you for responding! Hoping it all works out for you, and I’ll definitely be removing Walgreens from my list.


----------



## Sxsf2021

LilyJC said:


> Oof, thank you for responding! Hoping it all works out for you, and I’ll definitely be removing Walgreens from my list.


Thanks and good choice!


----------



## ForWhomTheMouseTolls

LilyJC said:


> Oof, thank you for responding! Hoping it all works out for you, and I’ll definitely be removing Walgreens from my list.


If you can get ID NOW you should be fine.


----------



## LilyJC

ForWhomTheMouseTolls said:


> If you can get ID NOW you should be fine.



Unfortunately that option is completely unavailable in California


----------



## Sxsf2021

Update: re


LilyJC said:


> Oof, thank you for responding! Hoping it all works out for you, and I’ll definitely be removing Walgreens from my list.





LilyJC said:


> Unfortunately that option is completely unavailable in California



just received my result from Walgreens! Crisis averted lol.  Pro tip: set up an account with the lab Walgreens uses to get your results (ours used labcorp).  I probably would have gotten them sooner but I was waiting for an email from pwnhealth as Walgreens stated in my appointment confirmation email.


----------



## ForWhomTheMouseTolls

I just got my ID NOW negative bad have uploaded it to safe travels. My flight leaves on Sunday and I have added my four year old.

Is the system smart enough to recognize that my daughter doesn’t need a test and provide a QR code once I qualify for the questionnaire?

The system has already approved my negative test.


----------



## sager1969

I will share our experience- we are in the DFW area of Texas.  We had created our safe travels accounts last week.  We leave on 5/15.  I was able to schedule my appts at Walgreens on Monday the 10th for Thursday the 13th.  I chose Walgreens due to price.  Our appts were at 9:30 and 9:45am.  We pulled in and were done within 20 minutes.  They collected nothing from us insurance or money wise.  I asked and she said the testing was free.  

We received our test results by email at 11:07am.  I uploaded to safe travels and was approved via automated process.   It was a huge sigh of relief for that to be done.  We will do our questionnaire tomorrow.  Also, I will update after landing and getting to Aulani with how the rest of the process goes.   

Thank you for all the information here.  It really helped me choose Walgreens over CVS.   I am lucky to live in an area where the ID NOW test is readily available.


----------



## suzy_q

sager1969 said:


> I will share our experience- we are in the DFW area of Texas.  We had created our safe travels accounts last week.  We leave on 5/15.  I was able to schedule my appts at Walgreens on Monday the 10th for Thursday the 13th.  I chose Walgreens due to price.  Our appts were at 9:30 and 9:45am.  We pulled in and were done within 20 minutes.  They collected nothing from us insurance or money wise.  I asked and she said the testing was free.
> 
> We received our test results by email at 11:07am.  I uploaded to safe travels and was approved via automated process.   It was a huge sigh of relief for that to be done.  We will do our questionnaire tomorrow.  Also, I will update after landing and getting to Aulani with how the rest of the process goes.
> 
> Thank you for all the information here.  It really helped me choose Walgreens over CVS.   I am lucky to live in an area where the ID NOW test is readily available.


Thanks so much! We leave on the 19th and I'd love to hear your experience at HNL airport.


----------



## RaisedDisney

suzy_q said:


> Thanks so much! We leave on the 19th and I'd love to hear your experience at HNL airport.


We flew from Houston yesterday, with United. Prior to boarding we got pre-cleared at a desk set up next to the gate and received a wrist band (had to show the QR code received through the Hawaii Safe Travels site). Upon arrival those with wrist bands were fast tracked through to bag claim; otherwise wait time for clearance on arrival was estimated to be 2-3 hours.


----------



## neurosx1983

Sxsf2021 said:


> Hi! It’s been 32 hours and still no email from Walgreens ..mentally prepared to take the rapid test at lax tomorrow...we just got our second vaccine doses today so just praying we don’t get false positives.  Not stressed at all



Just want to make sure - You got the regular Walgreens test or the ID NOW?

Are there any reports out there of the ID NOW taking longer than 24 hours?


----------



## RaisedDisney

neurosx1983 said:


> Just want to make sure - You got the regular Walgreens test or the ID NOW?
> 
> Are there any reports out there of the ID NOW taking longer than 24 hours?


When we took ID NOW at Walgreens, they gave us a number to o call if we didn’t have results in 24 hours. Both times we had our results in about an hour. PCR test can take up to 72 hours.


----------



## sager1969

The landing process is no joke and not for the faint hearted.  I recommend using restroom on plane before you land or  after you get baggage.

We got off the plane  and immediately are in a line.  You show your QR code and then sent into one of two lines - one for connections and one for Oahu.  The line for Oahu turned into four lines that cover the open air bridge. We were off the plane at 2:40 and across the bridge at 3:17pm.  Once past the bridge, they will send to you a desk to have them scan your QR code and ID.  It did not help that our plane took a long time to deplane due to a jet bridge issue.  It appears that several planes landed at the same time.  Also, there was zero social distancing.  

All bags were stacked and waiting off the belt by the time we got there.  We got to the rental car at 3:42.  No line at hertz to check in and we were upgraded and wound up paying less due to a discount!  We had some trouble  getting the third row seat to lay down.

We got to Aulani @ 4:20.  There was a very long check in line.  All people in your party have to log in to safe travels so they can see you were screened at airport.  All adults will need picture ID.  They will not check you in without the whole party.  We were checked in and to room by 4:58pm.  

 Not my most favorite experience landing Hawaii but I’m better today.  Just prepare your kids and be ready to patient.  I would recommend not making early dinner reservations due to e length of time you may spend at the airport.  Apparently, our 40 minutes was pretty good for the QR line.  Good luck on your trip!


----------



## Cliffside

sager1969 said:


> The landing process is no joke and not for the faint hearted.  I recommend using restroom on plane before you land or  after you get baggage.
> 
> We got off the plane  and immediately are in a line.  You show your QR code and then sent into one of two lines - one for connections and one for Oahu.  The line for Oahu turned into four lines that cover the open air bridge. We were off the plane at 2:40 and across the bridge at 3:17pm.  Once past the bridge, they will send to you a desk to have them scan your QR code and ID.  It did not help that our plane took a long time to deplane due to a jet bridge issue.  It appears that several planes landed at the same time.  Also, there was zero social distancing.
> 
> All bags were stacked and waiting off the belt by the time we got there.  We got to the rental car at 3:42.  No line at hertz to check in and we were upgraded and wound up paying less due to a discount!  We had some trouble  getting the third row seat to lay down.
> 
> We got to Aulani @ 4:20.  There was a very long check in line.  All people in your party have to log in to safe travels so they can see you were screened at airport.  All adults will need picture ID.  They will not check you in without the whole party.  We were checked in and to room by 4:58pm.
> 
> Not my most favorite experience landing Hawaii but I’m better today.  Just prepare your kids and be ready to patient.  I would recommend not making early dinner reservations due to e length of time you may spend at the airport.  Apparently, our 40 minutes was pretty good for the QR line.  Good luck on your trip!


After reading this I regret not booking United so we could of gotten  cleared before our flight.  We are flying American from LGA through Dallas. We are going in September. I am hoping by then we will not have to test before arrival if you are vaccinated. But I‘m not that confident that it will change by then after listening to the Governor of Hawaii talk about mandates and regulations.


----------



## vacay77

Cliffside said:


> After reading this I regret not booking United so we could of gotten  cleared before our flight.  We are flying American from LGA through Dallas. We are going in September. I am hoping by then we will not have to test before arrival if you are vaccinated. But I‘m not that confident that it will change by then after listening to the Governor of Hawaii talk about mandates and regulations.



We are scheduled to fly American, too.  I’m surprised they don’t do pre-clearance since they are such a large airline.


----------



## greenkai3000

Update. Especially for my DFW folks. Went to get an ID NOW test from Walgreens (HEB area) on a Monday afternoon, got my results  back in 2 hours! And yes, to confirm, ID NOW is a valid test as of this post.


----------



## neurosx1983

greenkai3000 said:


> Update. Especially for my DFW folks. Went to get an ID NOW test from Walgreens (HEB area) on a Monday afternoon, got my results  back in 2 hours! And yes, to confirm, ID NOW is a valid test as of this post.


That’s so awesome to hear- I’m seeing more and more ID NOW availability opening up all over the place


----------



## KarenMom

Sharing my experience with Walgreens ID Now in Colorado.  I took my test at 1pm yesterday and when I didn't have the results by 1:30pm today I called the pharmacy.  The person I spoke to was super helpful and said they had the results but hadn't had time to email them.  So while I was on the phone I received the email from PWN health with my negative test results.  Over the last month they added more pharmacies giving the ID Now test.  When I looked a month ago I was going to have to drive about 40 minutes but when I went to schedule the test on Sunday, the 4 Walgreens in my city were offering the test.  So keep checking.

My sister took her test at Kaiser in Southern California and she got her results in less than 24 hours.  Time to finish packing now.


----------



## Cliffside

KarenMom said:


> Sharing my experience with Walgreens ID Now in Colorado.  I took my test at 1pm yesterday and when I didn't have the results by 1:30pm today I called the pharmacy.  The person I spoke to was super helpful and said they had the results but hadn't had time to email them.  So while I was on the phone I received the email from PWN health with my negative test results.  Over the last month they added more pharmacies giving the ID Now test.  When I looked a month ago I was going to have to drive about 40 minutes but when I went to schedule the test on Sunday, the 4 Walgreens in my city were offering the test.  So keep checking.
> 
> My sister took her test at Kaiser in Southern California and she got her results in less than 24 hours.  Time to finish packing now.


How far in advance can you book your ID now test at  Walgreens? We don’t go into September. I’m hoping that we don’t have to test then and a vaccine will be fine...but I want to be prepared just in case...


----------



## RaisedDisney

Cliffside said:


> How far in advance can you book your ID now test at  Walgreens? We don’t go into September. I’m hoping that we don’t have to test then and a vaccine will be fine...but I want to be prepared just in case...


For us in Texas it was 3 days in advance, but they still had next day slots available.


----------



## OKbyme

DS is in Kauai now, scheduled to fly home on Friday/Saturday.  He actually went for the PCR test to our local Walgreens with plans to also get the ID Now the day before flight just in case.  Closest Walgreens was an hour away.  Day before he was to fly out, 5/12, our local Walgreen's had the ID Now test as well.  He told me I read it wrong, but I didn't.  I even took a screen shot!    No problem scheduling it at all.

The poster up thread who said to keep checking their site as they keep adding Walgreen's offering the ID Now test is correct.  I just checked now, and all of the Walgreen's within an hour of us are now offering the test. 

He is having a blast.  His friend's company is actually looking for an engineer, same field as my son.  I, not so subtly, suggested he should check it out.  It would ultimatley be a pay cut for him, but I think that is something you should go for when you are young and without responsibilities.

And mom would be happy to visit!


----------



## KarenMom

Cliffside said:


> How far in advance can you book your ID now test at  Walgreens? We don’t go into September. I’m hoping that we don’t have to test then and a vaccine will be fine...but I want to be prepared just in case...



I was able to schedule my appointment on Wednesday 3 days prior, on Sunday.  In my area (Colorado) there were appointments available every 15 minutes all day.


----------



## Mel2421

June 8th trip coming up and I am a little nervous.  Was anyone able to get ID now test on Sunday?  I'm afraid to do it on Monday the day before.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mel2421

Also we are flying to Honolulu after 4 days in Kauai.  Do we need another ID now test to fly out of Kauai to Honolulu?  Thanks!


----------



## blabadie

Mel2421 said:


> June 8th trip coming up and I am a little nervous.  Was anyone able to get ID now test on Sunday?  I'm afraid to do it on Monday the day before.  Thanks in advance!



In my area (Houston), the ID Now tests are available 7 days a week.  We tested today and had our results back in a few hours.

Edited to add:  I recommend testing as early as possible.  My friend's daughter had an invalid test result which required a retest the following day.


----------



## ajsanford

Mel2421 said:


> Also we are flying to Honolulu after 4 days in Kauai.  Do we need another ID now test to fly out of Kauai to Honolulu?  Thanks!



Everywhere I have looked says that you need another covid test for inter island travel to any other island (other than Oahu). You can travel to Oahu from another island without re-testing. We are doing the same thing and were originally going to fly from Kauai to Maui but changed plans due to testing.


----------



## OKbyme

DS came back last Friday.  They were on Kauai and considered traveling to another island , but he said they would have needed to quarantine.  I don't know how thorough they were in checking on this, it just might have been too much trouble for the week they were there.


----------



## monsterkitty

OKbyme said:


> DS came back last Friday.  They were on Kauai and considered traveling to another island , but he said they would have needed to quarantine.  I don't know how thorough they were in checking on this, it just might have been too much trouble for the week they were there.


You don't need to quarantine if you have a negative COVID test 72 hours prior to arriving at the new island.


----------



## Mel2421

I was able to book ID Now test in Texas today for Sunday!  It's getting real!!!!!!  I can't wait.


----------



## EpcotNerd

Does anyone have any CVS success stories?  Walgreens isn't an option where we're getting tested.  I'm curious to hear from people that got results within 72 hours and I have a few follow-up questions


----------



## braysmommy

We fly to Maui on Monday and took Walgreen Rapid ID Now test yesterday. I got the email for my son's test within an hour but my results took 6 hours. I was 99.9% sure I was negative since I test at work but was still a relief when my test finally came back. Both results have been uploaded and now to pack!


----------



## twodogs

EpcotNerd said:


> Does anyone have any CVS success stories?  Walgreens isn't an option where we're getting tested.  I'm curious to hear from people that got results within 72 hours and I have a few follow-up questions


I had to take my daughter to the local CVS for a PCR for camp last week.  I took her at 2:40pm, and before 7am the following day, the results were texted to me.  Much faster than I expected.  Test was on a Thursday and results on Friday morning.  My older DD is going to the camp a few weeks later, and I plan to do the Walgreens ID NOW test (since the camp will take either PCR or NAAT), and the CVS PCR as a back up.


----------



## CaoilinnsMom

braysmommy said:


> We fly to Maui on Monday and took Walgreen Rapid ID Now test yesterday. I got the email for my son's test within an hour but my results took 6 hours. I was 99.9% sure I was negative since I test at work but was still a relief when my test finally came back. Both results have been uploaded and now to pack!


do you have to fill out the waiver application to upload?


----------



## braysmommy

CaoilinnsMom said:


> do you have to fill out the waiver application to upload?



i uploaded the PDF of negative test results we got back from Walgreens. We flew Alaska, Boston-Seattle-Maui, in Seattle we got our Hawaii pre-clear wristbands at the gate after showing ID and QR code. For us the process was very easy and we have enjoyed our first full day here on Maui!


----------



## CaoilinnsMom

braysmommy said:


> i uploaded the PDF of negative test results we got back from Walgreens. We flew Alaska, Boston-Seattle-Maui, in Seattle we got our Hawaii pre-clear wristbands at the gate after showing ID and QR code. For us the process was very easy and we have enjoyed our first full day here on Maui!


how did you upload it?


----------



## braysmommy

CaoilinnsMom said:


> how did you upload it?


Downloaded the PDF from Walgreens to my desktop and uploaded it to site under Covid test exemption.


----------



## PattiPB

EpcotNerd said:


> Does anyone have any CVS success stories?  Walgreens isn't an option where we're getting tested.  I'm curious to hear from people that got results within 72 hours and I have a few follow-up questions



My boys used CVS. One in Chicago and the other in California. Both had results in under 48 hours. Longer than 24, but below 48.


----------



## CaoilinnsMom

braysmommy said:


> Downloaded the PDF from Walgreens to my desktop and uploaded it to site under Covid test exemption.


ok, that was what I was wondering. thanks


----------



## jodybird511

I know this won't be relevant for too much longer, but for anyone traveling within the next couple of weeks, this may be useful.  If you upload your test results and get an error message (we got "Not approved, Date of Test error") or have some other tech issue but know that your results are indeed valid, you can actually email your test results to info@gohawaii.com, and include your name, email address that your Safe Travels acct is associated with, and phone number, and a person will manually approve you.  We did this, and the issue was resolved within a few hours tonight.  We got an initial auto-reply and then shortly thereafter got an email saying that our info was "in queue" to be reviewed.  Then about 3 hours later, we go another email indicating that it had been approved.  Aloha!


----------

